# [IND] India | road infrastructure • Highways & Expressways



## centralized pandemonium

Here is a map of the Indian highways











































































































































































































































All credits to the original photographers of the photos I post(ed).


----------



## centralized pandemonium




----------



## centralized pandemonium

Delhi-Noida Expressway
































































The following pics were taken by Kshatriya


----------



## centralized pandemonium

*SOME SCENIC INDIAN HIGHWAYS*


----------



## sbarn

Great pix... some nice highways being built over there.

HOly shisse though, is that a giant dude sitting in that tunnel??


----------



## centralized pandemonium

^^^ Giant dude, where , can't see him :dunno:.


----------



## Bertez

Nice pics. BTW, what is the normal speed limit on the highways


----------



## centralized pandemonium

^^ Usually on most highways its 80 kmph. But most people drive at minimum 100kmph. We were going at 120 on some of those roads.


----------



## LtBk

I'm suprised India has a large freeway network.


----------



## Bertez

HariR, thanks for the info.


----------



## sbarn

HariR said:


> ^^^ Giant dude, where , can't see him :dunno:.


Look at the reflection...


----------



## Effer

Another sign how India is becoming more modern.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

One of my fav pics


----------



## centralized pandemonium

LtBk said:


> I'm suprised India has a large freeway network.



Well they are not exactly freeway, but just highways, they are not access controlled, but the surface quality is as good as any WESTERN highway. During my recent trip to India, it was really a fun to travel on those.

Some news on it

Big highway push in works 

Rs 4,500 crore = $ 1 billion US.

They were planning to spend some $20 billion or so. Altho like some other developing countires, India's development is not trumpeted.


----------



## Maroon Grown

where are all the cars?


----------



## spyguy

Trust me, after you get out of the cities, highways like these are a welcome change.


----------



## Jai

How are the signage on these roads? Are they all in English + regional language? Surely Hindi language signs wouldn't be labeling highways in the South and East, right?


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Jai said:


> How are the signage on these roads? Are they all in English + regional language? Surely Hindi language signs wouldn't be labeling highways in the South and East, right?



Yea, they are English + regional language.


----------



## FM 2258

Interesting pictures.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Maroon Grown said:


> where are all the cars?



No clue, I don't think the idea of long distance car travel has caught up in the country. The highways are primarily used by the lorry drivers.


----------



## centralized pandemonium




----------



## khoojyh

Indian highway need any payment when using?


----------



## gronier

What a crappy highway!!


----------



## centralized pandemonium

khoojyh said:


> Indian highway need any payment when using?


Yea I think all of the new sections are tolled.

Toll plaza

Pic by sudipta_rc










Indicating it is a toll road










Toll plazas


----------



## centralized pandemonium

gronier said:


> What a crappy highway!!



That is during the monsoon season. Water on the road, that's why it _looks_ bad. Same highway, during the dry season

















.

Still it was India's first expressway, and I wouldn't say its the best in India, altho its certainly not crappy.


----------



## gronier

HariR said:


> That is during the monsoon season. Water on the road, that's why it _looks_ bad. Same highway, during the dry season
> 
> Still it was India's first expressway, and I wouldn't say its the best in India, altho its certainly not crappy.


All right, thank you for the information. BTW: Great Highways!!


----------



## Jai

The monsoons are heavy when they fall, but the heat evaporates the water rather quickly, giving those blotchy puddles on the highway


----------



## centralized pandemonium

^^^ That's a better explanation I think.


----------



## gronier

HariR said:


> ^^^ That's a better explanation I think.


And does the monsoon's heavy rains have any impact in the pavement??? How is the maintenance of this highways??


----------



## Effer

^^ There fairly new ,so the maintenance should be pretty good.


----------



## rzj2000

in china these roads all are not highway!!!only is village road~~~~


----------



## rzj2000

all chinese roads are better than them!


----------



## juan_en_el_valle

Generally speaking, the Indian national highways equal to countryside road level (non-highway) in the US or China, much inferior to the countryside roads in Germany or France. I hardly saw any so-called highways in India when I traveled there. Another intersting thing is their autos are so bad.......


----------



## YelloPerilo

rzj2000 said:


> all chinese roads are better than them!


Ther is no reason to brag and to ridicule others, even if you are better. The roads are maybe better in China, but the driving skills (is there any?) are one of the worst in the world. Everytime I take a bus or a taxi, I am more than reliefed to get off again. :bash:


----------



## centralized pandemonium

juan_en_el_valle said:


> Generally speaking, the Indian national highways equal to countryside road level (non-highway) in the US or China, much inferior to the countryside roads in Germany or France. I hardly saw any so-called highways in India when I traveled there. Another intersting thing is their autos are so bad.......



When did you go to India? And more importantly, _where_ did you go in India?

If you went to Pahargnj in Delhi, or went to Bihar and UP and then say its the whole of India, then this thread cannot be much of a help to you.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

*AND KEEP CHINA OUT OF THIS*.

Nobody talks of US or German highways in the Chinese thread. Why do you want to talk about China in this. I think there is another thread for your tom tomming.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

To bring the thread back on track.


----------



## cncity

juan_en_el_valle said:


> Generally speaking, the Indian national highways equal to countryside road level (non-highway) in the US or China, much inferior to the countryside roads in Germany or France. I hardly saw any so-called highways in India when I traveled there. Another intersting thing is their autos are so bad.......



most of these highways are new 1-4 yrs old...so u probably didnt see these when u went to india...infact the construction in some parts is still going on..including a lot of new expressways...im sure the next time u visit india and take a ride on these highways, it'l be a better experience.

P.S the use of cars for long distance is still minimal in india compared to US or european countries, most indian people prefer the railways/buses and more recently the planes with the introduction of about a dozen new airlines in India.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

In one of the other threads, I was bitching abt google earth, it does have some useful uses.


----------



## gronier

juan_en_el_valle said:


> Generally speaking, the Indian national highways equal to countryside road level (non-highway) in the US or China, much inferior to the countryside roads in Germany or France. I hardly saw any so-called highways in India when I traveled there. Another intersting thing is their autos are so bad.......


What are you talking about???? The highways shown here are much better than american interstates, they are crap!! It's really a shame for the most powerful country in the world to have overall the crappiest highway system of any developed country. (I am american, but I think that the biggest problem of the US is it's old fashioned transport network, and I think that in this topic we have a lot to learn from Western European countries)


----------



## centralized pandemonium

During a flood










Well not highways, but I like this pic, altho I think its pretty old.


----------



## Jai

HariR said:


> Nobody talks of US or German highways in the Chinese thread. Why do you want to talk about China in this. I think there is another thread for your tom tomming.


Some people's sense of nationalism is wrapped around an inferiority complex. I really wish they'd realize the disservice they are doing to their countrymen.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

ALL the google earth shots posted here were originally posted by other members in the Indian section.


----------



## centralized pandemonium




----------



## KIWIKAAS

cncity said:


> most of these highways are new 1-4 yrs old...so u probably didnt see these when u went to india...infact the construction in some parts is still going on..including a lot of new expressways...im sure the next time u visit india and take a ride on these highways, it'l be a better experience.
> 
> P.S the use of cars for long distance is still minimal in india compared to US or european countries, most indian people prefer the railways/buses and more recently the planes with the introduction of about a dozen new airlines in India.


Not wanting be a troll here, but come on.
''most indian people prefer the railways/buses''. They ''prefer'' it because they dont have a car.''and more recently the planes with the introduction of about a dozen new airlines in India''. The air traffic levels in India are tiny when considering the population. 
I can see from this tread that India is expanding its road infrastructure, but from what I have seen the quality of the highways is nothing special ( I can see a number of 4 lane highways with pedestrians and bicyclists on them and the proper motorways hardly have any traffic). No offence but the images shown are more akin to post ''óil peak''times when images like this will probably be the same in developed countries ie: empty motorways with pedestrians and cyclists.
All the same its good to see India developing. China embarked on its new course 25 years ago. Japan became the worlds second largest economy from total ruin. We could see India rocketing off too in the near future.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

KIWIKAAS said:


> Not wanting be a troll here, but come on.
> ''most indian people prefer the railways/buses''. They ''prefer'' it because they dont have a car.''and more recently the planes with the introduction of about a dozen new airlines in India''. The air traffic levels in India are tiny when considering the population.


What you is only partly true. They prefer trains or more recently planes coz till the last few years, Indian highways were horrible. Most of the traffic was of the truckers. Now only have the highways improved. Believe me, I have been on them, and a sustained speed of 80-100/110kmph is possible. 

The public prefers the planes/railways not because they don't have a car, no not that. India has one of the largest markets in the world. Last year, it touched the million mark in yearly sales. And India is the second largest market for motorcycles in the world. But the thing is these cars/mobikes are used more in the city. There are a number of reasons why long distance car travelling is not that populor. Earlier we had bad roads and bad cars. Then we had good cars and bad roads. Now only we have good cars and good roads. So it is bound to catch up. But then again there is a hitch.The introduction of the LCCs. 

The air traffic levels are tiny, coz all these days with govt controls and all, air travel was VERRRRRRRY costly.Only the very elite used to travel. Now it has become cheap with so many LCCs. You can get a Delhi-Bombay ticket for Rs 99, that is around US$ 2.3 or so. That's cheap!!!! There is a flight every 30 min between the two between 6 AM and 11PM.If the air travel is so cheap, why would they use the highway. 

This is the airlines order list. You can see so many airplanes are ordered. The aviation boom has _just_ started. Its going to grow like hell. Tho the annual traffic is just 60million, its growing at around 25% a year. Its the hottest sector right now in India.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

I am not doubting that the trend is there (larger middle and upper class) in India. I also dont cancel out the possibility of India becoming a very major economy in the future. I can also understand your explanation of the old road situation in India and govt control of airlines.

However I found the statements made by cncity to be totally rediculous. Despite the enormous middle class growth in India most of the population simply can not afford any other transport medium than public transport. That isnt necessarily a bad thing as the world will be going through some enormous changes in the coming years which will put countries who are less car dependent in a very favourable economic possition to grow. I have serious questions as to many of these new expressways/motorways will ever be full of traffic as long as transport is oil dependant.
But if these photos show anything is that India is on the move and I will watch with interest.


----------



## firmanhadi

HariR said:


> ... You can get a Delhi-Bombay ticket for Rs 99, that is around US$ 2.3 or so. That's cheap!!!!


 Damn! Two bucks? Are you sure? Do these companies have enough revenue to maintain their fleets?


----------



## spyguy

Yes, $2-10.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

firmanhadi said:


> Damn! Two bucks? Are you sure? Do these companies have enough revenue to maintain their fleets?



Well certainly not all the seats are for 2-10 bucks. There are like prolly 10-15 seats on each plane. The earlier you book, the cheaper it is.


----------



## cncity

KIWIKAAS said:


> I am not doubting that the trend is there (larger middle and upper class) in India. I also dont cancel out the possibility of India becoming a very major economy in the future. I can also understand your explanation of the old road situation in India and govt control of airlines.
> 
> However I found the statements made by cncity to be totally rediculous. Despite the enormous middle class growth in India most of the population simply can not afford any other transport medium than public transport. That isnt necessarily a bad thing as the world will be going through some enormous changes in the coming years which will put countries who are less car dependent in a very favourable economic possition to grow. I have serious questions as to many of these new expressways/motorways will ever be full of traffic as long as transport is oil dependant.
> But if these photos show anything is that India is on the move and I will watch with interest.


Its not true that most of india's population cant afford cars, yes they can..and they are buying cars in huge numbers..not just the well-settled individuals, but even 21-yr old teenagers are buying. But there is a difference between Indian people and western people...not every1 likes to go out on adventurous road-trips even in their fancy cars..and the Indian railways, even though in a bad condition is very well connected through out the country..and thats the main reason, people prefer railways, its convenient than driving long distance with their big families.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

[/QUOTE]


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Self edited. Was trying to be "Chanakian" :runaway: .


----------



## KIWIKAAS

cncity said:


> Its not true that most of india's population cant afford cars, yes they can..and they are buying cars in huge numbers..not just the well-settled individuals, but even 21-yr old teenagers are buying. But there is a difference between Indian people and western people...not every1 likes to go out on adventurous road-trips even in their fancy cars..and the Indian railways, even though in a bad condition is very well connected through out the country..and thats the main reason, people prefer railways, its convenient than driving long distance with their big families.


Ok cncity. I suppose Indians also choose for no internet access too?. 18.5 million connections in 2003 (17 per 1000 people. 118th of 165 nations).
Its ok. I can see that India is starting to take off and its good to be proud of this. But please dont post this rubbish.


----------



## Effer

KIWIKAAS said:


> Ok cncity. I suppose Indians also choose for no internet access too?. 18.5 million connections in 2003 (17 per 1000 people. 118th of 165 nations).
> Its ok. I can see that India is starting to take off and its good to be proud of this. But please dont post this rubbish.


India's internet users are expected triple in a couple years!


----------



## nitin shekhar

KIWIKAAS said:


> Ok cncity. I suppose Indians also choose for no internet access too?. 18.5 million connections in 2003 (17 per 1000 people. 118th of 165 nations).
> Its ok. I can see that India is starting to take off and its good to be proud of this. But please dont post this rubbish.


check the other post


----------



## cncity

The roads in India are really good now..atleast the Mumbai - Pune expressway ..i dont see any big difference between driving on 401 in toronto and the expressway between Mumbai and Pune... except for the number of lanes.. otherwise u can catch speed of upto 160km/hr and more easily on the expressway.


----------



## desiguy8179

well u cant compare 401 to any highway in india,one problem with indian highways is its open to all bullock carts,cycles,scooters,cars plus you have these annoying traffic lights on highways that break ur journey too often..so it takes along time to travel between cities there


----------



## nitin shekhar

KIWIKAAS said:


> Ok cncity. I suppose Indians also choose for no internet access too?. 18.5 million connections in 2003 (17 per 1000 people. 118th of 165 nations).
> Its ok. I can see that India is starting to take off and its good to be proud of this. But please dont post this rubbish.



In some sense, it's quite true. indians don't have consumer mindset. Poorer countries than India has more "anything" per 1000 people. Just check WB report. More internet connection is not a sign of "richness". China has highest phone density in world. Does that mean chinese are richest. But Things are changing in India. Atleast consumer mindset is definetly changing. 10 years from now, you will not believe that India was so much behind in 2005.


----------



## nitin shekhar

desiguy8179 said:


> well u cant compare 401 to any highway in india,one problem with indian highways is its open to all bullock carts,cycles,scooters,cars plus you have these annoying traffic lights on highways that break ur journey too often..so it takes along time to travel between cities there



we don't need 401 in India. India should invest money in public transport. Europe should be our economic model, not north america.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

nitin shekhar said:


> In some sense, it's quite true. indians don't have consumer mindset. Poorer countries than India has more "anything" per 1000 people. Just check WB report. More internet connection is not a sign of "richness". China has highest phone density in world. Does that mean chinese are richest. But Things are changing in India. Atleast consumer mindset is definetly changing. 10 years from now, you will not believe that India was so much behind in 2005.


China is 82nd in telephones per capita and 79th for mobile phones per capita.(India 125th & 136th repsectively)
What's your point?
And yes... I am interested in India's growth. I'm just not interested in these crap posts.


----------



## Gilgamesh

Let's not destroy the thread people :bash:

nice pix!


----------



## cncity

desiguy8179 said:


> well u cant compare 401 to any highway in india,one problem with indian highways is its open to all bullock carts,cycles,scooters,cars plus you have these annoying traffic lights on highways that break ur journey too often..so it takes along time to travel between cities there


The mumbai pune expressway is not a regular highway, Only 4-wheelers + r allowed there.
No cycles, scooters,bullock-carts are allowed on the expressway.
The only 1 time a 2-wheeler was allowed was when 1 guy from Mumbai had bought a sports-bike Suzuki Hayabusa and wanted to test its speed, and the only road wher u can do it was the expressway. So he had to take a special permission to ride the bike from the authorities. He completed the 95-km distance in 20 mins.

Btw gr8 pics HariR.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

No traffic, but at night, these roads would have quite a bit of traffic.


----------



## desiguy8179

i never seen empty roads in india that too main highways, was there curfew at the time!


----------



## Jai

Some more recent pics of the Bombay-Pune Expressway. One of them taken in about the same position as one of the previous pics posted by HariR

Please note the existance (*gasp*) cars :|


----------



## centralized pandemonium

:nuts:


----------



## Jai

desiguy8179 said:


> i never seen empty roads in india that too main highways, was there curfew at the time!


Obviously these people whining about lack of cars have never driven on an interstate in rural America between major cities.

Detractors, please. Try unwrapping your mind from inane misconceptions. These highways photographed are all inter-state roads, mainly used by car travellers and short-hop lorries (i.e. small pup semis.) 

The very developed railway infrastructure means allows vast majority of travellers to use rail transport to get from one city to the next, very cheaply. Much more so than driving. It is similarly much cheaper to transport product via freight rail.


The roads of the cities are incredibly congested with car traffic, and the existance of mass transit means not many city dwellers bother with the expense of owning a car. They use public transportation within their city, and without, when going from one city to the next.

Obviously as consumerism gradually takes hold, you'll see a lot more cars on the street. However, because of the traffic already there, most Indians with the expendible income would rather spend it on other goods or services.

This is what a previous poster meant about priorities. Not a terribly hard concept to grasp, I would think. Yet some people here refuse to accept the fact.

-Jai


----------



## desiguy8179

that was my attempt at humour ,why ar u upset at this .....was supposed to be a compliment and i know enough about mera bharat mahan!


----------



## spyguy

The Mumbai-Pune highway is one of the best I've seen. They just need better restaurants on the side


----------



## Jai

desiguy8179 said:


> that was my attempt at humour ,why ar u upset at this .....was supposed to be a compliment and i know enough about mera bharat mahan!


Sorry, I'm not referring to you and my apologies if it seemed that way. But at some other people in the thread who had initially made those claims and then pooh poohed the explanations given by Indian forumers.


----------



## cncity

spyguy999 said:


> The Mumbai-Pune highway is one of the best I've seen. They just need better restaurants on the side


they do have a few restaurants on both sides just after abt 25 km from leaving mumbai, there probably is a mcdonalds and some other indian restaurants. i guess 1 stop is enuff for a 95-km road.
There was even a helicopter service which was used earlier for accidents that take place on the expressway, but now has been discontinued. However now there is 1 bus, which is fully medical-equipped with most of the modern hi-tech medical equipments. and yes there are telephone services every 2 km on the road to contact the customer service incase of accidents of any other incidents. ( and they work as well ).


----------



## magestom

*My pics of Bangalore area*


----------



## spyguy

cncity said:


> they do have a few restaurants on both sides just after abt 25 km from leaving mumbai, there probably is a mcdonalds and some other indian restaurants. i guess 1 stop is enuff for a 95-km road.
> There was even a helicopter service which was used earlier for accidents that take place on the expressway, but now has been discontinued. However now there is 1 bus, which is fully medical-equipped with most of the modern hi-tech medical equipments. and yes there are telephone services every 2 km on the road to contact the customer service incase of accidents of any other incidents. ( and they work as well ).


Yes, there's a McDonald's on the Mumbai side and then there's some stuff on the Pune side, but in the middle it is kind of empty. Also very decieving since you see modern glass buildings that have restaurants but on closer inspection the food is questionable.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

cncity said:


> they do have a few restaurants on both sides just after abt 25 km from leaving mumbai, there probably is a mcdonalds and some other indian restaurants. i guess 1 stop is enuff for a 95-km road.
> There was even a helicopter service which was used earlier for accidents that take place on the expressway, but now has been discontinued. However now there is 1 bus, which is fully medical-equipped with most of the modern hi-tech medical equipments. and yes there are telephone services every 2 km on the road to contact the customer service incase of accidents of any other incidents. ( and they work as well ).



Actually the services you mentioned( the medical bus, telephones etc), are a part of all the new highways I think. I was travelling on the ECR this summer, there was an accident, the bus came in minutes. Was really quick.


----------



## Jai

Gosh, I really must try to phrase who I'm addressing better. Everyone's mistaking who I'm talking about.


HariR said:


> No inferiority complex at work here. I wanted to showcase Indian highways to the world and I did not want any commies coming and trying to ruin a perfect thread. My statement was a sure shot way to keep the trolls out of this thread. I don't give a rat's ass abt other country's roads or airports or whatever.I JUST CARE ABT INDIA. When we give people a false sense of superiority, its good. They underestimate us, and that works to our favour, coz we _know_ what's going on in the country, we know we are getting prepared for the battle.They have a chance to know, but their superiority complex comes in the way of seeing things in the right perspective.
> 
> AND I KNOW THESE ROADS ARE AS GOOD AS ANY OTHER ROADS IN THE WESTERN WORLD. On my trip to Europe, on the roads, prolly except the fact that European highways have 6-8 lanes, and they drive the other way,the highways over there looked and _felt_ just like when I was in India on these roads.


Sorry, my 'inferiority complex' crack was aimed at the Chinese drones who randomly pop up in every Indian thread and indulge in shrill, baseless sloganeering. This has happened in every single Indian thread in this subforum, with different people each time.

The only thing more hysterical than their raving is the way they fall over themselves trying to 'save face' whenever their preconceptions are dashed in a thread. The people's sense of nationalism and pride is so fragile that even when their self-convinced prejudices are exposed for what they are, they take it as personal insult :lol:

You see the same goings on in every Indian city thread in the photo forum, for instance. But, we should let the subject drop, lest more noses are tweaked. I just wanted to clarify to whom and what I was saying before.

-Jai


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Ooops, sorry, my bad. I will edit my comment.But I did think it was a good "chanakian" niti .


----------



## magestom

*Amdebad-Vadora Exressway. I hope that this is all new. 
This is a whole ride on it *


----------



## magestom

Noida - Greater Noida Expressway


----------



## magestom

*New Durgapur Expressway pics (it is being built) by Kolkata. There will be flyovers at intersections. Pics by sudipta_rc*

*at an intersection near dankuni*








*dankuni intersection*








*toll plaza near dankuni - not yet active*








*trucks usually stick to the left lane * 








*on this stretch it has service rd on either side * 








*lanes merge from service rd into the highway -*








*soft shoulder on median*








*a typical diamond interchange (flyover)*








*curves are smooth but notice the goats grazing in spite of the guard rails*








*interchange near palsit*








*running parallel to the howrah-delhi railway line*








*highway signboards are of good quality, but not all signs are this big !*








*cars such as this indica are not a common sight*








*stop line for right turn towards bardhaman - no interchange here !*


----------



## magestom

Vashi flyover, navi mumbai(Originally posted by kshatriya)


----------



## centralized pandemonium

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Effer

Great pics. What part of India are they in? kay:


----------



## centralized pandemonium

^^ Andhra Pradesh.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

These pics are taken by*Pallavi Barua*

Belgaum-Pune (part of the north Karnataka xway?)



















ECR


----------



## chitrakaar

rzj2000 said:


> all chinese roads are better than them!


Well - perhaps?....? in some cases....

But can you then explain why China has the highest mining accident rate in the world?

For instance, last year, China officially acknowledged 6000 miners deaths. Unofficially, that figure may be as high as 20,000.

But even 6000 deaths is more than India's mining deaths in 10 years.

One would think that if China can build better roads than India - they could also be doing a better job at mining safety.

And perhaps, you'd also like to explain why the Chinese government let its own citizens drink poisoned water for ten days (near Harbin) before telling them the truth...?

A government that did that in India would surely lose the next election. But then, I guess, in your country, miners don't get to vote, and peasants who drink poisoned water don't get to vote either.

Our country isn't perfect. We know that. Stop acting like yours IS!!!


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Aw laawd for fick's sake stop feeding the trolls. This is Indian highways thread, not Chinese mining thread or whatever :rant:.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

sOME MORE PICS


----------



## evangelistik

I realize that the % of the population that has cars isn't alot at this point so I don't see the necessity for any more lanes...

But what about the future, will a two-lane highway suffice? Is it cheaper doing it this way and adding more lanes later as opposed to right away making it 3-4 lanes?


----------



## kviv314

i feel that there are 2 ways to look at it...it maybe cheaper to build extra lanes now, but maintenance will b higher...on the other hand, adding lanes later maybe (will be) more expensive...so im sure somebody has done the math and come up with the no. of lanes!


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Some pics posted by magestom



















*Ring Road in New Delhi, India*


----------



## magestom

*rajasthan highways*


----------



## magestom

*Kolkata Highway*


----------



## LtBk

Which Indian cities aren't connected by freeways?


----------



## magestom

People talk about not seeing cars in India. Well here are many.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Incredible the number of pedestrians on those highways. About ½ the images on this thread page show pedestrians walking on them.


----------



## magestom

*Norms laid for road contracts, more debate on toll policy*

Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia today released the model concession agreement (MCA) that would govern all future build-operate-and-transfer (BOT) road contracts awarded by the National Highway Authority of India.

The MCA provides for phased development of roads, where the contract to operate roads ceases when full capacity of highways is achieved.

It specifies further widening should be taken up, depending on traffic projections and recommends that the second phase for six or eight laning is executed after seven-12 years.

The model agreement also provides for the NHAI handing over possession of at least 80 per cent of land and obtaining environmental clearances before financial closure of the project. It also exempts the local population from paying toll for the use of the roads, until free service lanes are constructed. Frequent users may be allowed discounts.

The new concession agreement also says that the financial closure has to be achieved within 180 days. This time frame can be extended by 120 days upon payment of penalty.


----------



## magestom

*Malaysia and Freeways for India!!!!*

*We now are getting ready to start upgrading from highways to freeways.*

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia is prepared to invest $2-3 billion in developing India's road and other infrastructure if New Delhi agrees to its proposal to build about 3,000 km of freeways and highways connecting major cities, Works Minister S Samy Vellu said. 

Vellu, a minister for 26 years and the seniormost representative of the Malaysian Indian community in the government, said 70 per cent of the investment could come from Kazana, the government's investing arm that would then open an office in India, while the remaining could come from the Indian government and from toll collection. 

"It will be an invest, build, operate and transfer project worth about 8-10 billion ringgits ($2-3 billion), the like of which no country has proposed before," Vellu, said, in an interview shortly before he made a presentation to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh. 

Vellu said the clearance of such a network of freeways - between Delhi and Kolkata, one connecting Chenna-Kochi-Bangalore and between Mumbai and Bhopal - would open up the floodgates of investment and development and accelerate economic growth in the areas around it. 

He said he had first made the proposal to late Prime Minister P.V. Narasimha Rao when he came here in the early 1990s, but "India was not then ready for such freeways".


----------



## SUNNY_

Is this delhi :eek2:


----------



## Naga_Solidus

^^

yep.


----------



## mopc

Not so great highways.


----------



## magestom

Lets see what you might say in 5-10 years. Some people might say they will say the same, but there is no way to know until the time has come. Make up some excuse some of you might.


----------



## SUNNY_

Naga_Solidus said:


> ^^
> 
> yep.


thats amazing, i though it was some pic from some developed country.

LONG LIVE INDIA


----------



## globocentric

HariR said:


> Some pics posted by magestom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ring Road in New Delhi, India*


30 km/h speed limit for a highway. This is unprecedented. Dont tell me they want to facilitate the movement of cows on a highway that generally prohibits any type of croosing


----------



## magestom

That is not the speed limit. That is for the people walking and riding on the middle pathway.


----------



## jx

magestom said:


> That is not the speed limit. That is for the people walking and riding on the middle pathway.



only in India :weirdo:


----------



## kviv314

hahaha


----------



## davidwei01

After viewing India's and China's highway pictures, one can easily tell the big infrastructure gap between the two developing countries.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

globocentric said:


> 30 km/h speed limit for a highway. This is unprecedented. Dont tell me they want to facilitate the movement of cows on a highway that generally prohibits any type of croosing


Ok my bad. That is not a highway. Its a city road. Right in the heart of Delhi.


----------



## mopc

How many km of roads are there in India?


----------



## centralized pandemonium

^^ The second(or third) largest in the world.


----------



## Bertez

Amazing pics.....but I have one concern.....why is the highway barrier so low(in height)??? Seems very dangerous to me......


----------



## dacooldude

People need to stop critising India's highways. They are really great. Ofcourse, they may have flaws but they will work them out in the near future. You people do know that these highways are only less than 5 years right? The highways in America are like 30+ years old, so all I'm asking is not to diss the Indian highways by comparing them to other highways systems around the world. Just wait till a couple of years.  At this moment, just give India credit that they built these highways of such quality. Ten years ago, there were no highways like this. There was absolute crap. But looking at these highways show that India is making progress. :cheers: 

BTW there will be cars on the highways. If not now, then in the near future. I guarantee it.


----------



## Bertez

^^Great post


----------



## magestom




----------



## magestom

*AIIMS flyover, Delhi*(originally posted by suncity)


----------



## magestom

*More pics of NH47 bypass*

























*1. Road to Sriharikota - CC rights Manavendra*









*Road to Agra - CC rights guy_incognito*


----------



## magestom

*Bangalore Pune - photos CC rights Manpreet* 


















*Mumbai Ahmedabad

Photo Aluakika*








photo Nighar









*NH47 Trichy 297 kms - photo cc rights cprogrammer*


----------



## zergcerebrates

Not bad but Indian freeway still lack quality, they could of done better but seems like they're going towards saving costs.


----------



## dingyunyang179

thanks for these pics


----------



## magestom

NH5- Vizag









ECR, near Pondy

















Mumbai Pune Expressway Arial


----------



## magestom

*Pune - Bangalore*









HITEC CITY ROADS, Hyderabad









TIRUPATHI-TIRUMALA GHAT ROAD









Bangalore, Near Marthahalli Jn..


----------



## Ajit

Most of the pics posted are inter-city highways and India seems to be doing a good job at building them.

My concern is - when will India build good roads within the city limits. In USA , not just the highways but even the in-city roads are excellent...broad , well marked , signalled , with tree lined foot paths etc. There is also ample of parking space wherever you go. That adds to the quality of life. It makes driving a pleasure. 

As a Mumbai resident I can tell that its going to be very difficult for us to get to that point. There is no concept of urban planning.

But ..who knows...India may just surprise us.


----------



## magestom

Actually in the U.S not all of the intercity roads are that good. The intercity roads in Europe and Japan are much better. They use more thickness for roads than U.S. U.S does this to provide construction jobs for rebuilding roads since roads are not as strong. Much smoother in other countries. Some cities in U.S though have good roads.


----------



## khoojyh

India have a good highway, but from the pictures show in here,some highway are dirty, some are not tidy enough,some even have people can walk inside the highway... its that safety enough...
what is the standard for Indian highway?


----------



## Paddington

Having traveled the Gaya-Patna route many times with my family, those roads are a vast improvement. But I'm not sure if I would call them expressways, because they don't have broad shoulders on each side, the interchanges seem very tight, and of course the presence of pedestrians. With these things it's really critical to do it *right* the first time, so you don't have to spend billions later on acquiring land on the side for road widening, and building new interchanges, etc.

The BJP government in India built more interstate roads in 5 years than the Congress built in 40, or the British built in 150 years, or the Muslims in 1,000 years. But since the Congress has come back, my relatives back in India tell me that a lot of the expressway work has slowed down, because it's not really a priority to complete a BJP project. Damn shame.


----------



## magestom

Expressway has ramps to get off and on. They are accessed controlled. They do not have stop lights. They are usually elevated slightly. Highway just is main road. Can have stop lights. Long distance.


----------



## Paddington

The Bihar government used to get money every year to build a proper road between Gaya and Patna from the Japanese government. This was so that Japanese buddhists could fly into Patna and then drive into Gaya (which shouldn't have taken more than an hour or two, but usually took about 4-5).

Lalu Yadav took the money every single year and spent it on God knows what. Back in 2000, they actually built a proper paved road there, and we crossed that segment in less than 2 hours. I hope they've maintained it, and thankfully Lalu Yadav is gone from Bihar politics. There's more money to be stolen in national politics I guess, but as long as he stays away from Bihar that's fine with me. :cheers:


----------



## magestom

NH4 - photo by pooki









ECR, near Mahabalipuram


----------



## magestom

National Highway Vijayawada









Vizag - photos - lpoerpiora


----------



## magestom

Rajahmudry - photo rlevelynbenson









National Expressway 1 - photo neilkhichadi









NH50 Pune Nashik - about 50 kms is 4 laned now


----------



## magestom

NH21 - nice view - photo jyotex 









Puri - Konark (Orissa) Marine Drive - photo blufox









Delhi Jaipur Highway


----------



## magestom

Sirhind - Mohal road - photos copyright Rohit Markande


















NE1 - Ahmedabad Vadodara - photo copyright sidscool


----------



## magestom

NH8 
photos copyright chipper abraham

NH9 - GVK Expressway









NH8 - Ajmer Udaipur stretch









NH8 - Udaipur Ahmedabad stretch


----------



## magestom

Around Delhi

photo mirmax









photoa amsa


----------



## magestom

Pune- Bangalore highway ... outside Kolhapur. . pics by Vijay


----------



## magestom

Tirupathy-Tirumala(i) Hill Road pics by anniyan

photos of downhill road


----------



## magestom

NH45 - Tamil Nadu









Bangalore Mysore State Highway 17 is being widened. It is not yet complete I think.
photos copyright sujai sojan


















NH5 - photos copyright vijaysarathi









Catlle crossing - one of the many dangers of our highways...


----------



## magestom

Section of Airport Corridor, Trivandrum


----------



## magestom

Near All Saints Jn


----------



## spyguy

Does everything turn into a China vs. India thread? Show some self-restraint and stop replying back.


----------



## prelude

> donot you ever think about how many people india and china have.


yes thats the reason inspiter of all these developments they are still poor countries (ok India is poorer than China).....

Now I think it was a fault of the Indian and Chinese forefathers and foremothers that they have such a big population ...European forefathers were smart that why they are rich today and we are not ....its as simple as that 

And why dont you make your signature something like China is 500 kgs Superior to India that will save your time typing the same thing again and again ...after all you are mature and not a "Student " as I am


----------



## bandie

Why can't Indians and Chinese just get along on a single issue? Our leaders have gotten over their squabbles, so why can't we? 

And you can't quantitively compare two entire countries that are so similar. It only works if you're making really obvious comparisons like the following: China with East Timor, or India with Sudan. But other than that, this whole "my country is better than yours" is meaningless for countries of this size and importance.

Both are great and major players in the world, and both have bright futures.


----------



## sravan2569

hzkiller said:


> *prelude ！！！！！！*
> please don't say anything about china !
> because you know nothing about china !
> and china lead india at least 40 years!
> *OK？？****！*


not in grammer


----------



## Cannonball

Not when my friends and I get customer service calls from India. We all just hang up because nothing ever gets done.


----------



## Jai

Guys:

Stop participating on the hijacking of this thread.

Stop feeding the fucking trolls and stop trolling. :|


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> not in grammer


grammar* ROFL


----------



## google_abcd

If these are the pictures of the best highways in India, then there is a long way ahead for India to build a good infrastructure, just like U.S and China.


----------



## sravan2569

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> grammar* ROFL


i was being sarcastic


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

lol oo..my bad =X


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

google_abcd said:


> If these are the pictures of the best highways in India, then there is a long way ahead for India to build a good infrastructure, just like U.S and China.


:yes:


----------



## sravan2569

google_abcd said:


> If these are the pictures of the best highways in India, then there is a long way ahead for India to build a good infrastructure, just like U.S and China.


don't worry about that, about 3000 projects were sanctioned in India just this year.  750 in Hyderabad.


----------



## shockw4ve

And as far as i know .. this is just step 1.

Landscaping and beautification will follow.


----------



## JD

prelude said:


> Yes there has been recently good highways but they are mainly centred around Rich cities and UTs like Delhi , Mumbai Chandigarth Bangalore Pune etc but in majority of the country(not only UP and Bihar) the highways are in a horrible state.
> Th0e transport infrastructure in Indian is actually a major prob for its development....*I little rain makes India's most develped city -Mumbai flooded with water and any vehicle can hardly move*...any one who watches news about India can see the reality
> 
> 
> http://www.alsagerschool.co.uk/subjects/sub_content/geography/Gpop/HTMLENH/stats/veh.htm


Anyone who thinks Mumbai is most developed city in India is seriously misguided.


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

^^ well dont know about most developed, but it surely is the commercial capital of india..isnt it?


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> don't worry about that, about 3000 projects were sanctioned in India just this year.  750 in Hyderabad.


and how long will it take for them to get built? And we dont even know if theyre gonna build all of them or not. a couple of weeks ago i when i was in India i saw something about the highway in Bangalore cancelled temporarily...and nothing hapenned after that


----------



## sravan2569

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> and how long will it take for them to get built? And we dont even know if theyre gonna build all of them or not. a couple of weeks ago i when i was in India i saw something about the highway in Bangalore cancelled temporarily...and nothing hapenned after that


Bangalore's infrastructure is crap, and it is getting crappier. It's government officials should be lined up and shot.


----------



## kashyap3

there are always a few incidents like that, but that does not hinder the bigger picture


----------



## WillyWick

True still a long way to go ... but what we are mainly showcasing here is the difference between where we were and where we are. 

Also, the pace at which things are changing -8% economic growth for past 3 years is not bad i guess.


----------



## oliver999

should not cast money on hardwares such as "aircraft carrier", "aircraft carrier" seems no use for india, because there is no war in south asia.if you put money on economy and infrustruture, you can get much back.
that's my opnion.


----------



## Tintin27

compared to how roads were few yrs back, these ones are big changes india needs veyr badly. Right now from 0 few yrs back, we have close to 6000kms of expressways and more u/c. ITs slow compared to the chinese expressways but in the overall not too bad...With more under constructions, I guess in 4 - 5 yrs time, india will have a decent expressway network.


----------



## sravan2569

oliver999 said:


> should not cast money on hardwares such as "aircraft carrier", "aircraft carrier" seems no use for india, because there is no war in south asia.if you put money on economy and infrustruture, you can get much back.
> that's my opnion.


no war... ur delusional buddy. India has been in war since 1987. It cannot show any weakness.


----------



## oliver999

*dd*



sravan2569 said:


> no war... ur delusional buddy. India has been in war since 1987. It cannot show any weakness.


war in 1987? maybe war to parkistan?
there is only chance for india involved in a war---VS parkistan. but parkistan is north of you, your aircraft carry cant be useful to the war.


----------



## kashyap3

thats like asking why Israel is spending money on defence
or China, or the U.S

why does any country spend money on Defence?

defence has nothing to do with highways, and the government is spending heavily on infrastructure lately


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua

acatually these roads are not impressive but much better than it previously had.btw,3000 roads are planned to build is far away from 3000 roads built,thinking about arjun and LCA and a lot more delayed projects at india,lol.big words mean nothing.


----------



## Jai

:| x 10

Firstly India spends among the lowest %GDP on defense and military expendiature of all major world powers. Any moron making a comment that the Subcontinant will never see a war is so ridiculously ill-informed, he doesn't warrant further replies.


Secondly, *WHAT THE ***** does an aircraft carrier, etc. it have to do with Indian infrastructure?


Thirdly, I have noticed a marked increase of trolls coming into Indian related threads from 'a certain asian country that shall remain nameless.'

I do hope you realize that this sudden burst in trolling just _somehow_ starting after the sudden media and public realization of Indian economic growth and growing power kinda sorta does show those under-the-skin insecurities now bursting out.


Certain dàlùrén trolls: its hard to come off as condescending when you're passionately ranting at the same time :lol:


Please people, *don't feed the trolls.* Regardless of how ill informed and annoying they are.


----------



## sravan2569

oliver999 said:


> war in 1987? maybe war to parkistan?
> there is only chance for india involved in a war---VS parkistan. but parkistan is north of you, your aircraft carry cant be useful to the war.


Does the term Proxy War mean anything to you?


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua

Firstly India spends among the lowest %GDP on defense and military expendiature of all major world powers. Any moron making a comment that the Subcontinant will never see a war is so ridiculously ill-informed, he doesn't warrant further replies.

*lol,I don't think it's the lowest,and furthermore what's your definition of "world power"?*

Secondly, *WHAT THE ***** does an aircraft carrier, etc. it have to do with Indian infrastructure?

*a poor country spend a lot of money which can be used for its common people on an outdated used carrier for show,lol,what's are those govt leaders fvck thinking?lol*

Thirdly, I have noticed a marked increase of trolls coming into Indian related threads from 'a certain asian country that shall remain nameless.'

*lol,nobody care about this.*

I do hope you realize that this sudden burst in trolling just _somehow_ starting after the sudden media and public realization of Indian economic growth and growing power kinda sorta does show those under-the-skin insecurities now bursting out.

sudden realization?lol,I must say it's useful of spending a lot money on the davos annual meeting,well done,dude.


Certain dàlùrén trolls: its hard to come off as condescending when you're passionately ranting at the same time :lol:


Please people, *don't feed the trolls.* Regardless of how ill informed and annoying they are.[/QUOTE]


just so


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

kashyap3 said:


> there are always a few incidents like that, but that does not hinder the bigger picture


but as they say, those lil drops of water do make up the sea, in simple words one by one all these lil projects all over india are gonna end up being extinct...people wont even know about most of them


----------



## sravan2569

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> but as they say, those lil drops of water do make up the sea, in simple words one by one all these lil projects all over india are gonna end up being extinct...people wont even know about most of them


Just fasten your seatbelt and relax, man. India will take the world for a ride. It will the next big growth engine for the world.




> just so


 ??? Huh??? Grammer again?


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua

sravan2569 said:


> Just fasten your seatbelt and relax, man. India will take the world for a ride. It will the next big growth engine for the world.
> 
> 
> ??? Huh??? Grammer again?



no,that should be an error,my reply is with the quoted words.


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> Just fasten your seatbelt and relax, man. India will take the world for a ride. It will the next big growth engine for the world.
> 
> 
> ??? Huh??? Grammer again?


well okay, but how long is it gonna take for that to happen?

just wondering if you have ever been on those freeways in US and Canada
not to mention those Chinese highways, 

Honestly, once you drive or ride on those roads, these highways being built in India feel like a street somewhere in the abandoned part of the city.


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua

"Just fasten your seatbelt and relax, man. India will take the world for a ride. It will the next big growth engine for the world"

oh really,I need to use seatbelts at india?how fast it can be?lol.too many big word I have heard from india people,lol


----------



## sravan2569

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> well okay, but how long is it gonna take for that to happen?
> 
> just wondering if you have ever been on those freeways in US and Canada
> not to mention those Chinese highways,
> 
> Honestly, once you drive or ride on those roads, these highways being built in India feel like a street somewhere in the abandoned part of the city.


You talking about this?










You can easily do 100-120km on this.










Asian Highways. We have a lot more to Upgrade then let's say china... half their country is desert.










We have a ways to go to catch up to USA though. I think we'll do it by 2010.


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua

man,seriously,go check the china nowadays highway,this map is really funny,that's all I need to say


----------



## sravan2569

huaxia-zhonghua said:


> man,seriously,go check the china nowadays highway,this map is really funny,that's all I need to say


 Okay give me a 2006 map. That is from the UN btw.








India 2006


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> You talking about this?


it'd be even better if u post up the picture of what that highway looks like today :bash: lets find out how long these highways can help India.

two lanes, woo i am scared :sleepy: 

how come when i went to india tihis April i didnt see anything like that on a one and a half month journey to all the developed parts in india?


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua

there is a post in this forum about china highway,I don't want to take trouble to find it.


----------



## sravan2569

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> it'd be even better if u post up the picture of what that highway looks like today :bash: lets find out how long these highways can help India.
> 
> two lanes, woo i am scared :sleepy:
> 
> how come when i went to india tihis April i didnt see anything like that on a one and a half month journey to all the developed parts in india?


You were in karnataka... Karanataka sucks. Go to AP, Maharhastra, or the golden quadrilateral. Thrivundrum also. AP has the highest GDP per capita in India and their highways are amazing.


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> We have a ways to go to catch up to USA though. I think we'll do it by 2010.


 :blahblah: 
yeah whats next, World's number one skyline in India? :crazy2: 

let me ask you this question again since you seemed to have no answer when ia sked you this before, have you ever been on those freeways in countries like USA, canada, China, and places in europe?

you cannot say that india will leave them behind when you dont really know what they are like :crazy:


----------



## sravan2569

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH buddy that is SOO not true
> 
> how the hell does india have the most billionaires after US?
> 
> 
> look here: http://www.aneki.com/billionaires.html
> India is not even in the top 10 :weirdo: :sly:


http://www.forbes.com/billionaires/2005/03/09/cz_bill05_indiaslide.html?thisSpeed=20000

Lets try forbes and not some wierd website with a crappy layout.

New Delhi, December 17: India is getting wealthier! At least some Indians are, according to the Forbes' annual 40 richest Indians list, which saw the number of billionaires double since last year.

Advertisement
There are as many as "27 billionaires, which is more than double (of) last year's count," Forbes latest data said.

With a cut off net worth of 590 million dollars to feature in the list, as many as seven new Indians made it to the list of the 40 richest, Forbes said.

Even more interesting is that the collective net worth of the 40 richest Indians outstrips that of Asian rivals China by as much as four times. 

According to Forbes' data, the collective net worth of Indian billionaires stood at 106 billion dollars as against just 26 billion dollars of their Chinese counterparts.

When it comes to the minimum net worth of the their wealthiest citizens in the top 40 list, India's is 590 million dollars, while that of China is worth just 321 million dollars, according to Forbes' figures.

In terms of number of billionaires also, India leads China by a mile with 27 billionaires as compared to just 10 of the latter.

The figures give India the "bragging rights" considering the fact that China's GDP stands at 7.3 trillion dollars with a growth rate of 9.5 per cent as against India's 3.3 trillion dollars and a growth rate of 7.3 per cent.

In this year's list of the richest Indian, steel tycoon Lakshmi Mittal continued to lead the list with a net worth of 20 billion dollar, followed by Wipro's Azim Premji with 11 billion dollars.


----------



## sravan2569

Making a billion just isn’t what it used to be.

In our inaugural ranking of the world’s richest people 20 years ago we uncovered some 140 billionaires. This year the list is a record 793, up 102 from last year.

They’re worth a combined $2.6 trillion, up 18 percent since last March. Their average net worth: $3.3 billion. Strong stock markets around the world (the U.S. being the notable exception) contributed to this surge in wealth.

*India, whose BSE Sensex market was up 54 percent in the past 12 months, is home to 10 new billionaires, more than any other country besides the U.S. Notable newcomers include Kushal Pal Singh, India’s biggest real estate developer; Tulsi Tanti, a former textile trader whose alternative energy company owns Asia’s largest wind farm and Vijay Mallya, the liquor tycoon behind Kingfisher beer.*

Peace, I'm out.


----------



## Suncity

*Looks like some people are going overboard bragging without much knowledge of India*.

Bragging is never the best way to sell.


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> http://www.forbes.com/billionaires/2005/03/09/cz_bill05_indiaslide.html?thisSpeed=20000
> 
> Lets try forbes and not some wierd website with a crappy layout.
> 
> New Delhi, December 17: India is getting wealthier! At least some Indians are, according to the Forbes' annual 40 richest Indians list, which saw the number of billionaires double since last year.
> 
> Advertisement
> There are as many as "27 billionaires, which is more than double (of) last year's count," Forbes latest data said.
> 
> With a cut off net worth of 590 million dollars to feature in the list, as many as seven new Indians made it to the list of the 40 richest, Forbes said.
> 
> Even more interesting is that the collective net worth of the 40 richest Indians outstrips that of Asian rivals China by as much as four times.
> 
> According to Forbes' data, the collective net worth of Indian billionaires stood at 106 billion dollars as against just 26 billion dollars of their Chinese counterparts.
> 
> When it comes to the minimum net worth of the their wealthiest citizens in the top 40 list, India's is 590 million dollars, while that of China is worth just 321 million dollars, according to Forbes' figures.
> 
> In terms of number of billionaires also, India leads China by a mile with 27 billionaires as compared to just 10 of the latter.
> 
> The figures give India the "bragging rights" considering the fact that China's GDP stands at 7.3 trillion dollars with a growth rate of 9.5 per cent as against India's 3.3 trillion dollars and a growth rate of 7.3 per cent.
> 
> In this year's list of the richest Indian, steel tycoon Lakshmi Mittal continued to lead the list with a net worth of 20 billion dollar, followed by Wipro's Azim Premji with 11 billion dollars.


That is including the NRI's living in the UK, US, and canada :sly: :sleepy:


----------



## sravan2569

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> That is including the NRI's living in the UK, US, and canada :sly: :sleepy:


Most NRI's are not US citizens. They are Indian citizens, including myself.


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> India has the most number of billionaires after America. No other country is even close.
> 
> I'm gonna leave the USA after college. It's too stagnant & sterilized for me... Ever true Indian wants to go back to India... Any Indian who knows India can't resist going back. The culture is simply amazing.
> 
> As an Intern and Junior year at college I make 44k per annum. I already make more than the average GDP per capita of Americans, and yet I want to go back to India. I just broke your theory.


its because you're used to the atmosphere, if a guy from some place like Somalia came to the united states after spending his/her 3/4th life in the their own country, they wouldnt wanna stay here either :sleepy: you do not represent the 2,500,000 Indian Americans :bash:


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> Most NRI's are not US citizens. They are Indian citizens, including myself.


are you a billionaire? :sly:


----------



## sravan2569

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> its because you're used to the atmosphere, if a guy from some place like Somalia came to the united states after spending his/her 3/4th life in the their own country, they wouldnt wanna stay here either :sleepy: you do not represent the 2,500,000 Indian Americans :bash:


I was born in India. Hyderabad. I am 100% Indian. I am used to Indian atmosphere. If it's too fast paced for you, its not my problem. Saare Jahan se Acha Hindustan Hamara.


----------



## Suncity

Plus there will always be doubting Thomases everywhere. Why bother arguing about useless things with such people. They are not here to learn. They are just here to argue and spoil the thread. And a few are always ready to take the bait and go ranting off nonsense.


----------



## sravan2569

Suncity said:


> Plus there will always be doubting Thomases everywhere. Why bother arguing about useless things with such people. They are not here to learn. They are just here to argue and spoil the thread. And a few are always ready to take the bait and go ranting off nonsense.


I was taking the opportunity to change a perspective, I'm sorry for any harm caused to the thread. I will stop. I humbly apologize.

I just can't stand it, when people try to talk down towards my home country.


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

sravan2569 said:


> I was born in India. Hyderabad. I am 100% Indian. I am used to Indian atmosphere. If it's too fast paced for you, its not my problem. Saare Jahan se Acha Hindustan Hamara.


thats nice for you


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

Suncity said:


> Plus there will always be doubting Thomases everywhere. Why bother arguing about useless things with such people. They are not here to learn. They are just here to argue and spoil the thread. And a few are always ready to take the bait and go ranting off nonsense.


i appologize if i lead to any off topic convo


----------



## sravan2569

Indian Road Network 

Indian road network of 33.4 lakh Km.is second largest in the world and consists of :
Length(In Km)
Expressways 200
National Highways 66,590
State Highways 1,28,000
Major District Roads 4,70,000
Rural and Other Roads 26,50,000
Total Length 33.4 Lakhs Kms(Approx)

Modal Shift

* About 65% of freight and 80% passenger traffic is carried by the roads.
* National Highways constitute only about 2% of the road network but carry about 40% of the total road traffic .
* Number of vehicles has been growing at an average pace of 10.16% per annum over the last five years.

Status of National Highways as on 30th June, 2006
Single Lane/Intermediate Lane 32%
Double Lane 56%
Four or more Lanes 12%
NHDP MAPS
NHDP MAP GQ MAP NH2 MAP NH5 MAP NH4 MAP NH8 MAP NSEW MAP Port Connectivity


----------



## Suncity

sravan2569 said:


> I just can't stand it, when people try to talk down towards my home country.


There are millions of people around the world who have very little idea about India beyond the usual stereotypes. But then there are millions of Indians who have wrong ideas about the rest of the world. So it goes both ways. 



sravan2569 said:


> I was taking the opportunity to change a perspective, I'm sorry for any harm caused to the thread. I will stop. I humbly apologize.


Remember some people who make silly comments are not here to have their perspective changed. They are just having fun. So why bother trying to change their perspective?

Back to the main reason why the thread is here...

:cheers:


----------



## sravan2569

Delhi-Kolkota










Chennai Kolkotta




























East West Corridor










Mumbai Chennai




























North South Corridor



















Other Projects


----------



## Suncity

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> you ever been outside california? like Eastcoast or south or somethin? i think you should spend more time discovering the US than doing this. btw this is off topic but lemme ask you, how long do you think is it gona take for india togo from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


I think the comparison is not accurate. The first is a map of India's national highways. They are closest to what can be called interstates in the Indian context (but most are nowhere near the quality of US Interstates or even regular roads).

Although wikipedia is not an accurate source of info, the US had 75,198 kms (2002) of interstate highways. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Map_of_current_Interstates.svg

India had about 66,590 kms of National Highways. 

What India is doing is pretty straight forward. While National Highways constitute only 2% of India's road network, they carry 40% of the traffic. India is just converting the existing national highways into four lane and six lane networks. 

The first three phases will cover about 18,486 kms. 6,679 kms have been completed in the past few years. 7,464 kms are under implementation. About 4,400 kms contracts are still to be awarded. Despite problems of land acquisition and litigation a large portion of the work has been on schedule (a wonder for laid back India). Since this network of 18,486 kms touches almost all major cities and ports, it will act as a major boost to the transportation based sector of the economy.


----------



## sravan2569

Suncity said:


> I think the comparison is not accurate. The first is a map of India's national highways. They are closest to what can be called interstates in the Indian context (but most are nowhere near the quality of US Interstates or even regular roads).
> 
> Although wikipedia is not an accurate source of info, the US had 75,198 kms (2002) of interstate highways.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Map_of_current_Interstates.svg
> 
> India had about 66,590 kms of National Highways.
> 
> What India is doing is pretty straight forward. While National Highways constitute only 2% of India's road network, they carry 40% of the traffic. India is just converting the existing national highways into four lane and six lane networks.
> 
> The first three phases will cover about 18,486 kms. 6,679 kms have been completed in the past few years. 7,464 kms are under implementation. About 4,400 kms contracts are still to be awarded. Despite problems of land acquisition and litigation a large portion of the work has been on schedule (a wonder for laid back India). Since this network of 18,486 kms touches almost all major cities and ports, it will act as a major boost to the transportation based sector of the economy.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Khanrak

The problem with the people like sravan is that, like so many other third worlders, is that they adhere to this primitive "must never be weak" mentality. Instead of compromise over Kashmir, you get violence. Look at the Middle-East, what has stubborness done? India, Pakistan, and Kashmiris need to stop thinking their invincible or they'll only progress so far. India has not shown weakness since 1987, and still India has not won. Maybe a change of tactic is needed so the war can end, and india can redirect money towards projects like this!

But anyways< nice roads, maybe more can be built when everyone stops fighting


----------



## sravan2569

Khanrak said:


> The problem with the people like sravan is that, like so many other third worlders, is that they adhere to this primitive "must never be weak" mentality. Instead of compromise over Kashmir, you get violence. Look at the Middle-East, what has stubborness done? India, Pakistan, and Kashmiris need to stop thinking their invincible or they'll only progress so far. India has not shown weakness since 1987, and still India has not won. Maybe a change of tactic is needed so the war can end, and india can redirect money towards projects like this!
> 
> But anyways< nice roads, maybe more can be built when everyone stops fighting


Screw that, Kashmiri's are integral to India. We will defend our citizens against foreign terrorists.

Kashmiri's are just as Indian as a Andhralite or a Delhite...

*slaps self* stay on topic...


----------



## Suncity

sravan2569 said:


> *slaps self* stay on topic...


I don't think you can. Unless you stop reacting to personal opinions (which may be confused at best), this thread is not going anywhere. When you try to "represent" a country (as you are in this thread), I think you need to be more careful as to what you say and what you don't. Carefully research what you think are facts before spilling them out. If you have noticed, most repsonsible Indian forumers do not get into arguments with others, because it is simply not worth it.


----------



## shockw4ve

This thread definately needs moderation.


----------



## cfloryan

I've been on Indian highways, both regular national highways and what in India they claim to be "freeways." Frankly they're horrible and incredibly dangerous. Massive potholes, very poor, sometimes nonexistant lane markings, hundreds of peasants walking on the sides of the road, trucks travelling 40km/hour on the inside lane with cars zooming between them at 100-130km/h, few grade-separated intersections, no acceleration lanes, streams of ox carts (or camel carts in Rajasthan). We even passed cars travelling on the wrong side of the "freeway" on the Delhi-Agra route. The Delhi-Jaipur "freeway" even had a tree growing out from the middle of it! I kid you not!

And yes, Delhi-Agra and Delhi-Jaipur were actually marked as freeways on our map!


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

cfloryan said:


> I've been on Indian highways, both regular national highways and what in India they claim to be "freeways." Frankly they're horrible and incredibly dangerous. Massive potholes, very poor, sometimes nonexistant lane markings, hundreds of peasants walking on the sides of the road, trucks travelling 40km/hour on the inside lane with cars zooming between them at 100-130km/h, few grade-separated intersections, no acceleration lanes, streams of ox carts (or camel carts in Rajasthan). We even passed cars travelling on the wrong side of the "freeway" on the Delhi-Agra route. The Delhi-Jaipur "freeway" even had a tree growing out from the middle of it! I kid you not!
> 
> And yes, Delhi-Agra and Delhi-Jaipur were actually marked as freeways on our map!


^^ i've seen that too,
Trucks full of goods going on the wrong side of the highway, plus most of the people dont follow the lanes on the highways, they always drive in the middle of those white lines :runaway:


----------



## shockw4ve

^^

Actually .. India has left hand side traffic


----------



## Suncity

shockw4ve said:


> ^^
> 
> Actually .. India has left hand side traffic


I think they are referring to people driving on the wrong side (taking short cuts).

 

Some people get upset that many of the roads pictures they see here doesn't fit in with their closed box images of India. They think that somehow these pictures are all made up and untrue. 

No *sane* Indian claims that we have superb roads and excellent drivers. So to try to run down the new projects by making generalizations (and exaggerations) is more out of spite than out of reason.


----------



## Suncity

_photo copyright Kunal Bhatia_


----------



## Suncity

NH4

_photo copyright ez2axs_


----------



## shockw4ve

Suncity said:


> I think they are referring to people driving on the wrong side (taking short cuts).
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get upset that many of the roads pictures they see here doesn't fit in with their closed box images of India. They think that somehow these pictures are all made up and untrue.
> 
> No *sane* Indian claims that we have superb roads and excellent drivers. So to try to run down the new projects by making generalizations (and exaggerations) is more out of spite than out of reason.


I was being sarcastic 

And yes i agree with you.


----------



## Suncity

BTW India has no 'freeways' and I doubt there are any maps that claim that there are 'freeways'

*NH8*
_photo copyright designtrash_


----------



## shockw4ve

WE HW


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, i've never heard that the Indian's drive on the left side.


----------



## kashyap3

its right hand drive

wow the W.Express highway looks awesome

are there any pics of the eastern express highway?
that eventually leads to the mumbai-pune highway from thane onwards


----------



## cfloryan

shockw4ve said:


> ^^
> 
> Actually .. India has left hand side traffic


Yes, I realize that. When I said people were driving on the wrong side of the road, I really meant that they were using the wrong side. On several occasions we saw headlights approaching us on our side of the divided highway (it was early morning and still dark outside). Btw, this was in Faisalabad, a southern Delhi suburb, if you're interested.


----------



## Suncity

cfloryan said:


> this was in Faisalabad, a southern Delhi suburb, if you're interested.


Faisalabad is a major city in Pakistan. Faridabad is a suburb of South Delhi..

The *Agra - Delhi* - NH2 passes through some of the poorer parts of the country 

Photos copyright FerrariFan




























Entering Faridabad










Faridabad



















A section of the Gwalior Agra road


----------



## Suncity

Originally posted by Anniyan

*NH 45*










*NH4* (note the pedestrians crossing despite the barricades - many villagers are still not aware of the dangers of crossing a six lane highway - some never live to learn - only with time and enforcement will such attitudes of "do what I like" will change)


----------



## Suncity

photo z0rk 
Mumbai Pune











Chennai - Bangalore
photos by MSK Satheesh




























Bangalore Mysore in the rains


----------



## Suncity

Malaysia - India partnering on highways

http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v3/news_business.php?id=214389 



> KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 17 (Bernama) Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu said Thursday that Malaysia's foray into the world construction market really took off at the end of the last century although before that, there were sporadic successes in some countries by companies which were courageous enough to venture on their own.
> 
> *"India is still our biggest market with Malaysian companies participating or having participated in 61 projects valued at about US$3.07 billion or one-third of our global market."*
> 
> The minister said this in his paper, "Sharing Experience Among Smart Partners: India and Malaysia", at the Infratech 2006 International Conference in Chennai, the capital of the southern Indian state of Tamil Nadu. The text of his speech was made available here today.
> 
> Samy Vellu said although Malaysia's forte had traditionally been highway development, Malaysian companies were also into energy, housing, ports, airports and everything else in the realm of build environment.
> 
> "For a small country with a population of around 26 million to become a world player in the span of merely 10 years, I must admit, is commendable."
> 
> *The minister attributed a large part of the country's success to India for being the first country to have confidence in the capability of a small developing country like Malaysia.*
> 
> "By doing so, India has provided us with the courage and instilled in us the confidence to venture far and wide into the global market," he said.
> 
> Samy Vellu said Malaysia was lucky to partake in India's development at the time when it was just beginning to develop the Golden Quadrilateral and the North-South and East-West connections under the country's Ninth Five-Year Plan.
> 
> "The opportunity provided (by India) to Malaysian construction companies has allowed us to walk the talk in our oft-quoted adage 'Prosper thy neighbour' so that you may benefit from their prosperity.
> 
> "I think our gamble on India has paid off as India is well on the road to prosperity. But our successes in India were only achieved through smart partnering with our Indian counterparts, the undivided support of India's construction supply chain and the accommodating role of your experts," he added.
> 
> _Samy Vellu also said that India's current approach of four-lane highways and connecting to ports merited re-examination.
> 
> "As infrastructure is neither cheap nor temporary, this is indeed a very high price to pay if at the end it is unable to deliver the full benefit," he said._


----------



## Suncity

Near Bangalore
photos by charles

1









2









3









Rajasthan Highway
_photo by zeeshan_


----------



## sravan2569

Suncity said:


> Near Bangalore
> photos by charles
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajasthan Highway
> _photo by zeeshan_


Maruti Suzuki Swifts are awesome. Much better than the 800's.


----------



## magestom

*Malaysia to build Expressways in India!!!*

India already has a few expressways. The planning stages for an All India Expressway System are beginning! FInally!


*An all-India express highway, thanks to Malaysia*


August 18, 2006 02:46 IST

The Malaysian government will submit a detailed proposal for building an 'all-India express highway' to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh in the next few months.

A part of the total investment required for the project would be provided by Malaysian companies, said YB Dato S Samy Vellu, minister for works, Government of Malaysia.

Addressing a press conference after inaugurating the three-day international expo-cum-seminar on 'Surface Transportation' organised by the All India Manufacturers' Organisation, Tamil Nadu State Board, Samy Vellu said he had discussed the idea of an all-India express highway with the Prime Minister at the ASEAN Summit held at Kuala Lumpur earlier this year, pointing out the need for building world-class infrastructure in India to attract more foreign investments. 

However, the final plan for the all-India express highway project, including the estimate cost, will be completed shortly and is expected to be submitted to the Indian government in the next few months. 

He suggested that Malaysian companies could bring in about 10 billion Ringgits with the government too sharing a portion of the project cost. 

The remaining fund required could be mobilised through various sources, he said.

The expressway could be developed in phases. Malaysian government has suggested that in the initial phase, an expressway connecting southern capitals � Chennai, Bangalore, Hyderabad and Thiruvananthapuram � could be built. 

Earlier, addressing the inaugural function, he said that Malaysia emerged as a key player in the construction sector globally in about 10 years. 

It had, so far, earned about $9.4 billion by executing projects worldwide, with one-third of its revenue coming from India.


----------



## IU

Pictures Copyright Chippu Abraham

*NH8*

Strech - Udaipur to Ahmedabad.


----------



## IU

pics copyright Pallavi barua

*NH4*



















Copyright Vinakaya CA









Copyright ez2axs


----------



## Suncity

Photos copyrighty *Magestom* and posted in the Indian subforum

*Noida - Greater Noida * 










*Delhi - Noida* 










*Delhi - Gurgaon * - under construction  - today's pain tomorrow's gain?

1









2









3









4









_Photo by ka2mbp_

Gurgaon view of the under construction highway (scroll to the right if needed)










A zoomed in view


----------



## magestom

Some pics of the Delhi-Gurgaon Expressway taken by me...It is still under construction elevated and ground level....It has an additional 3 service lanes on each side at ground level all the time in addition to the 8 laned expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Indian motorways/highways seems to be less travelled. If you compare that to the overcrowded trains...

I guess the majority of the Indian population doesn't have a car?


----------



## sravan2569

Chris1491 said:


> Indian motorways/highways seems to be less travelled. If you compare that to the overcrowded trains...
> 
> I guess the majority of the Indian population doesn't have a car?


Yes, but 40% of the road traffic is on the highways. Most people in India don't have cars, but they still total more than 95% of the world's average amount.


----------



## magestom

*New Bangalore-Mysore Expressway(access controlled)....Still U/C*
originally posted by vadi 
Found some pics on the BMIC expressway at flickr courtesy 'I love Mysore'

BMIC Near Kengeri.


----------



## magestom

Some pics of the Delhi-Gurgaon Expressway taken by me...It is still under construction elevated and ground level....It has an additional 3 service lanes on each side at ground level all the time in addition to the 8 laned expressway.


----------



## magestom

WE HW









Entering Faridabad









Mumbai Pune


----------



## magestom

Photos copyrighty Magestom and posted in the Indian subforum

Noida - Greater Noida 









Delhi - Noida


----------



## magestom

Delhi-Gurgaon Expressway...Most parts are still under construction


----------



## magestom

*Expressways*

*New Bangalore-Mysore Expressway(access controlled)....*Still U/C
originally posted by vadi 
Found some pics on the BMIC expressway at flickr courtesy 'I love Mysore'

BMIC Near Kengeri.


----------



## magestom

indiansunite said:


> All these images are pretty new(1-2 months old)
> 
> *NH4*
> 
> Copyright *Sandeshp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Pentium77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Nav_Navs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Nav_Navs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *MPE*
> 
> Pics copyright *Dhan911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Anand Venkat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Soham Pablo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Parag Tawde*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *thesweetguitarist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Ggawhales*


....


----------



## magestom

indiansunite said:


> All these images are pretty new(1-2 months old)
> 
> *MPE*
> 
> Pics copyright *Dhan911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Anand Venkat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Soham Pablo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Parag Tawde*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *thesweetguitarist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright *Ggawhales*


....


----------



## IU

Delhi-Gurgaon Expressway
Copyright *vickilynn*










*Bangalore -Chennai Highway NH4*
Copyright *MSK_Satheesh*





































Mysore Bangalore Highway










*Bangalore-Kolhapur Highway*
Copyright *Snagesh* 









Highway near Jaipur


----------



## IU

Here are some Pictures taken by SSC India Forummer *Ferrari_Fan*

*All Pics are Copyright - Ferrari_Fan*

*GVK Expressway*





































*And now pics of NH8 by Ferrari Fan*


----------



## IU

Copyright *as_him*

*Mumbai- Pune Expressway*

Wide Screen Experience!











Copyright *guy_incognito*

*gvk Expressway*











*AMD-Vadodara Expressway *

copyright *sidscool*










copyright *Kichadi*






























Copyright Desi Hokie


----------



## Very Controversial

Very good looking highways and has lots of quality.


----------



## IU

*Mumbai Pune Expressway*











Bangalore-Mysore *State Highway 17*











*Mumbai Pune Expressway*











*NH4*
Copyright *Ganesh_Kumar*


----------



## high_flyer

While it seems that the quality of the roads improve, the quality of the drivers does not!!
I remember I missed my train from Mumbai to Ajanta, so raced it to the next station. That was probably the scariest ride of my life, flying along the highway in one of those Ambassador taxis doing about 120kph, almost crashing about 5 times, with the drivers mate hanging out of the window trying to get the big lorries out of the way. But I beat the train and lived to tell the tale......but it cost me about Rs3000


----------



## TheCat

Great highways, the infrastructure seems to be developing very quickly.
I have a question about a tiny detail I noticed in the many pics in this thread.
It pertains to the marking of the roads. It seems that some roads use a yellow
line to separate opposing traffic (like here in North America), some roads use
a yellow line to indicate the outer edges of the road (like in Israel), while some
roads just use white lines throughout.
Does each province/locale in India have different driving regulations/standards,
or are different categories of roads marked differently? Or is it possible that
there aren't strict standards?

I'm just curious.


----------



## magestom

*Expressway*

*Noida-Greater Noida Expressway...from my showcase Thread on NCR*


----------



## magestom

*Noida-Greater Noida Expressway...from my showcase Thread on NCR*


----------



## Amit

The Delhi-Noida expressway is amazing. With the completion of Delhi-Gurgaon expressway in 1 year, India's capital will have really good highway infrastructure connecting to its satellite cities/suburbs. It will be in the same league as the Mumbai-Pune expressway.


----------



## DrJoe

No offence, these look on the surface but the more you start to investigate the worse they look. Few of them seem to have a proper shoulder anywhere, what happens if your car breaks down or something? Also most of them lack a proper certain median, they all those little curb things which would do nothing but catapult vehicles into the oncoming lanes in the event of a crash.


----------



## WillyWick

Yeah... still a long way to go!!!

If one browses this thread right from the start, the progress is apparant. The initial pictures posted last year were simple, normal 4 lane roads with no traffic... some "critics" wondered if india could not afford a vehicle. 
Then there came about 6 lane roads ...with more vehicles. 
The latest pics from magestom and indiansunite show access controlled expressways. 

Nice going India!


----------



## WillyWick

NIce Collection Mage !


----------



## Super Hornet

you guys drive on the left like Australia kay: it's the way to go

why dont your metropolitan freeway have shoulders?


----------



## magestom

And all of these expressways use the concept of service lanes which you can easily get on every half a kilometer...


----------



## Naga_Solidus

Due to price concerns, Indian highways are generally built without shoulders (the highway authority feels it's more important to provide divided highways first, considering they're all being upgraded from dirt tracks etc).

Some expressways in India (in fact quite a few) feature them, but only on the exit side. Again, this may be due to cost concerns (FTR, the USA, Australia, and Canada are the only countries I've seen with inner shoulders as well as outer ones, for example, in Europe they don't use inner shoulders too often) or it could be that they use the European model in India as opposed to the American one.


----------



## sudheeshnairs

TheCat said:


> Great highways, the infrastructure seems to be developing very quickly.
> I have a question about a tiny detail I noticed in the many pics in this thread.
> It pertains to the marking of the roads. It seems that some roads use a yellow
> line to separate opposing traffic (like here in North America), some roads use
> a yellow line to indicate the outer edges of the road (like in Israel), while some
> roads just use white lines throughout.
> Does each province/locale in India have different driving regulations/standards,
> or are different categories of roads marked differently? Or is it possible that
> there aren't strict standards?
> 
> I'm just curious.


I think the standards are common.

Yellow lines are continous and not broken lines. Vehicles shall not cut those yellow lines

White lines, as in lane markings, are broken and you can cut the lanes when going to overtake or slowing down.


----------



## IU

*NH46*


----------



## IU

*NH46*


----------



## IU

*NH7*










*NH46 Bangalore to Chennai*


----------



## IU

*NH7 Bangalore - Hosur stretch*











DND Flyway *Copyright Magestom*


----------



## IU

Copyright *Magestom*

DND Flyway






























You can catch his Mega Asia Trip(NCR)here

For more of his recent India trip pictures click here and navigate to the different Indian cities


----------



## goschio

Nice, but a bit dangerous because there is no emergency line on the sides.


----------



## swallowave

haha, i like this map, and will show it to my friends. 
i suggest you guys erase the "only" highway in China in that map, and paint desert into the whole China, which will show China as much poor as you need 
have a look at how poor and how short the highways are in China
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232957

according to the picture, the quality of some india's highway is not good.
and ,seems everybody can walk across these highways with no limit.
it's low-level, low-budget, low-safe, low-admin, and low-quality
:scouserd:


----------



## WillyWick

er... that is a UN map in the year 2004 and not a map released by India. 

Damm u suck at trolling!!! Get a life kid!


----------



## Orion602

*omg*



indiansunite said:


> Delhi-Gurgaon Expressway
> Copyright *vickilynn*
> 
> *Bangalore -Chennai Highway NH4*
> Copyright *MSK_Satheesh*


WHAT?
a tractor? on the highway??:nuts::nuts: :nuts:


----------



## sravan2569

Don't act so suprised, lol. They have them in the USA too.


----------



## miamicanes

Yeah, but not on _interstates_. The universal ban on scooters, farm vehicles, pedestrians, bikers, and animal-drawn vehicles has survived every court challenge against them (including Amish lawsuits claiming religious discrimination). Not even construction vehicles can legally be driven on interstates... they have to be trucked to the work site.


----------



## sravan2569

miamicanes said:


> Yeah, but not on _interstates_. The universal ban on scooters, farm vehicles, pedestrians, bikers, and animal-drawn vehicles has survived every court challenge against them (including Amish lawsuits claiming religious discrimination). Not even construction vehicles can legally be driven on interstates... they have to be trucked to the work site.


Well, I'm sorry if India doesn't fit into your mold exactly... :banana: ^^


----------



## wiki

stunning highways, it couldnt be better,


----------



## sravan2569

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNdZ94R-8hw


----------



## hzkiller

^_^ ^_^ ^_^


----------



## hzkiller

*WHAT IS THE MAP？？ TELL ME ！！*










*BY THE END OF 2003~！！！CHINA :THE TOTAL LENGTH OF EXPRESSWAY HAS REACHED ABOUT 30000kms, RANKING THE SECOND IN THE WORLD! *
*CHINA 'S EXPRESSWAY*:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232957&page=22


----------



## chrishung

Sorry for this stupid question but how do you distinguish between roads/ highways/freeways/whatever?


----------



## hzkiller

*CHINA HIGHWAY‘S MAP ~~*


----------



## PlaneMad

Indian Highway network


----------



## WillyWick

edited


----------



## Suncity

*I am not sure what an Asian Highway Network map is doing here. Nor why we need a Chinese Highway Network map.*

*The Asian Highway Network has got nothing to do with individual country networks.*

The *Asian Highway network *is a network of 141,000 kilometers of standardized roadways crisscrossing 32 Asian countries with linkages to Europe. 

The Intergovernmental Agreement on the Asian Highway Network was adopted on 18 November 2003 by an intergovernmental meeting held in Bangkok, was open for *signature in April 2004 in Shanghai *and entered into force on 4 July 2005.

For more on the Asian Highway network

http://www.unescap.org/TTDW/index.asp?MenuName=AsianHighway

Hopefully this clears any confusion!

:lol:


----------



## Suncity

hzkiller said:


> *My friend told me that India has not ONE Expressway ！ I think it is right now*


Depends on how an expressway is defined and on your friend's interpretation.

Here's an interesting article from Wikipedia..

*What is an expressway?*

An expressway is a divided highway, usually 4 lanes or wider. Beyond that basic requirement, the specific *meaning of expressway depends upon the locality*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressway


----------



## Naga_Solidus

In the Indian context, an Expressway is also grade-seperated, besides being 4+ lanes and divided.

Offhand, the only Indian ones I can think of are the aformentioned MPE (Mumbai-Pune, 90km), NE-1 (Ahmedabad-Baroda, 90km), GVK (Jaipur-Kishangarh, 94km), North Karnataka, (Belgaum-Maharashtra, 77km), DND Flyway (Delhi-NOIDA, 5.5km), Gautam Buddha Expwy (NOIDA-Greater Noida, 22km), and Calcutta-Durgapur (65km). That's a total of...473.5km. This is part of a ~5,500km dual-carriageway network (4+lanes w/ divider, but with at-grade intersections. These are more like the UK's A-roads than M-roads).

The following expressways are currently u/c:


Hyderabad Outer Ring Road (162km)
Delhi Western Bypass (135km)
Bangalore-Mysore Expwy (111km, delayed like mad)
Hosur Road Expwy, Bangalore (20km?)
Hyderabad Airport Expwy (11.5km)
Delhi-Gurgaon Expwy (30km)

That's 469.5km u/c.

Finally, the following expressways are planned, but not u/c:


Baroda-Mumbai (400km)
Delhi Eastern Bypass (100km)
Delhi-Chandigarh (250km)
Delhi-Agra (200km)
Other Expwys: Calcutta-Dhanabad, Delhi-Jaipur, Delhi-Meerut, Bangalore-Chennai (total length for all of them: 800km)
Ludhiana Ring Road (60km?)

Total for all the proposed expwys: 1610km.

Once all the u/c and proposed expwys are built (sometime before 2012), there will be 2,553km of true expressways in India, not accounting for any new projects that might be built by then. By the same timeframe, they're hoping to have 15,000km or so of normal dual-carriageway.

NOTE: In India, expressways are access-controlled, while highways are not. Also, sometimes normal highways show one or two grade seperations between at-grade intersections, but this is somewhat rare.


----------



## Amit

It must be pointed out that while highways with 6 lanes and more will cover about 2,500 km by 2012 (as mentioned by Naga Solidus), the total highway length, including ones with 4 lanes, will cover *14,000 km by 2010*. In India, lanes in both directions are included in a highway description.

Just for comparison, I was reading on a thread in this forum that France has a highway network of 12,000 km. Clearly, within the next 5 years, India will have one of the longest highway networks in the world.


----------



## hzkiller

^_^ ^_^


----------



## hzkiller

*I HATE THIS MAP~~~~~~~~*


----------



## nineth

brother, this is an indian highway thread, don't post chinese road pictures to disturb them, 兄弟, 沒必要和他們爭的.


----------



## WillyWick

hzkiller... maybe u have to "open ur eyes" :hahaha: and read the map and other posts explaining the map.

Then u may not hate the outdated asian map .


----------



## feverwin

nineth said:


> brother, this is an indian highway thread, don't post chinese road pictures to disturb them, 兄弟, 沒必要和他們爭的.


I don't see any Chinese road map here? ^^


----------



## Amit

kbboy said:


> Dude... if you compare the kind of highway (called autoroute) here that adds up to the 12,000kms you have mentioned , you will be dissapointed to see your highways dont come even near that.
> 
> Or do you mean India will have 14,000 kms of accessed controlled highways with at least 4 lanes, with a seperator and an emergency lanes?
> 
> No offence to india, its good you guys are progressing but its a bit too soon to start comparison. Not to mention that france highways are also expanding and not static at 12,000kms.


When I mention highways, I am NOT including 2 lane highways, one in each direction and with no separation, where you have to watchout for oncoming traffic. 

I am refering to minimum of 4 lanes with a separator between traffic in opposite directions. The speed limit is 80-100 km/hr on these highways. Being access controlled is not a necessary requirement for being called a highway.

About 6,500 km of such highways have already been built by 2006. By 2010, it will expand to 14,000 km. It is a major infrastructure program that was launched in 1998. *When completed by 2010, it will cost $14 billion.*

Since European countries have smaller area than India, I find no inconsistency in the fact that India will have equal or greater highway network compared to them in future.


----------



## sravan2569

kbboy said:


> Dude... if you compare the kind of highway (called autoroute) here that adds up to the 12,000kms you have mentioned , you will be dissapointed to see your highways dont come even near that.
> 
> Or do you mean India will have 14,000 kms of accessed controlled highways with at least 4 lanes, with a seperator and an emergency lanes?
> 
> No offence to india, its good you guys are progressing but its a bit too soon to start comparison. Not to mention that france highways are also expanding and not static at 12,000kms.


Dude go to India. Then go again in 3 years. Then you can relate.


----------



## Naga_Solidus

You're forgetting the fact that the French autoroute system is entirely grade-seperated, meaning it has no intersections, only ramps.

Most Indian highways are more like A-roads in the UK (they usually have center dividers, but with intersections) and the Santa Clara County Expressway system than M-roads/interstates. I already gave India's grade-seperated highway statistics earlier in this thread.


----------



## Amit

Naga_Solidus said:


> You're forgetting the fact that the French autoroute system is entirely grade-seperated, meaning it has no intersections, only ramps.
> 
> Most Indian highways are more like A-roads in the UK (they usually have center dividers, but with intersections) and the Santa Clara County Expressway system than M-roads/interstates. I already gave India's grade-seperated highway statistics earlier in this thread.


Well.. I was not refering to details such as the highway having intersections or not. In US, a state highway becomes a local road with signals when passing through a town. But once you are out of the town, you can go at 60-70 miles/hr. I am quite sure such highways are also included in the total network length. The 12,000 km number for France I mentioned probably includes such highways + ramp exit highways.

The definition of a highway is not that complicated! An inter-city road with traffic separated in both directions, that allows you to move fast, lets say 80-100 km/hr or 55-70 miles/hr, serves the purpose of a highway.

Let us say India will have about 15,000 km of highways by 2012, out of which 2,500 km are ramp exit only; that is 16% of total network length. But you can travel at 80-100 km/hr on rest of the network too, except for passing through towns.


----------



## Amit

Ok, since some people seem to be doubting my information on India's highway network length compared to other countries, here I come armed with pretty interesting data 

Source: CIA factbook

Highway length of select countries:

USA 75,000 km

China 30,000 km

Russia 29,000 km

Canada 17,000 km

Germany 12,000 km

Spain 12,000 km

France 10,500 km

Japan 7,000 km

Mexico 7,000 km

India 6,500 km (Source: National Highway Authority of India)

Italy 6,500 km

UK 3,500 km

South Korea 3,000 km

I may be missing some countries here and there (Australia, Brazil?). But even in 2006, India is in the world's top 10 list.

*By 2010, when India will have 14,000 km, it will be in the top 5.* Between now and then, India will have ADDED a highway length more than the entire current highway length of Japan. I doubt any country in the list above, except China, will build so many highways by 2010.

India's 12 year, 14,000 km, $14 billion, Golden Quadrilateral & North-South East-West corridor highway program is one of the most comprehensive highway programs currently underway anywhere in the world.


----------



## cyberjaya

Kudos to India!!!


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua

Amit said:


> Ok, since some people seem to be doubting my information on India's highway network length compared to other countries, here I come armed with pretty interesting data
> 
> Source: CIA factbook
> 
> Highway length of select countries:
> 
> USA 75,000 km
> 
> China 30,000 km
> 
> Russia 29,000 km
> 
> Canada 17,000 km
> 
> Germany 12,000 km
> 
> Spain 12,000 km
> 
> France 10,500 km
> 
> Japan 7,000 km
> 
> Mexico 7,000 km
> 
> India 6,500 km (Source: National Highway Authority of India)
> 
> Italy 6,500 km
> 
> UK 3,500 km
> 
> South Korea 3,000 km
> 
> I may be missing some countries here and there (Australia, Brazil?). But even in 2006, India is in the world's top 10 list.
> 
> *By 2010, when India will have 14,000 km, it will be in the top 5.* Between now and then, India will have ADDED a highway length more than the entire current highway length of Japan. I doubt any country in the list above, except China, will build so many highways by 2010.
> 
> India's 12 year, 14,000 km, $14 billion, Golden Quadrilateral & North-South East-West corridor highway program is one of the most comprehensive highway programs currently underway anywhere in the world.




dude,there are some differences between highway and expressway.in the states,expressway is called interstate highway which means no traffic lights on it.I believe the data given here are the lengths of expressway only for each nation. 30,000 km is also an old data for China's expressway.right now it's more than 40,000 km today.I don't count the hghway at here.


----------



## Amit

I did some research, and stand corrected  We are comparing apples to oranges in the table I listed. Most of the countries in the list are refering to expressways (ramp access only), which is faster than highways on which you have to go through signals when passing through towns. It will be interesting to see highway & expressway data for various countries.

Nevertheless, 14,000 km of 4-8 lane highway & expressway construction in India is a significant infrastructure program.


----------



## Naga_Solidus

The numbers you gave are expressway-only numbers. The lengths of both expwies and normal highways is probably a lot more.


----------



## KB

Amit said:


> I did some research, and stand corrected  *We are comparing apples to oranges in the table I listed.* Most of the countries in the list are refering to expressways (ramp access only), which is faster than highways on which you have to go through signals when passing through towns. It will be interesting to see highway & expressway data for various countries.
> 
> Nevertheless, 14,000 km of 4-8 lane highway & expressway construction in India is a significant infrastructure program.


Exactly what i mentioned...12000kms are the expressway here in france. If you add highways it would be far larger. Besides you are quoting data for other countries from CIA but in India's case, from local sources. That would be inconsistent.


Btw, i dont understand how 14000kms can be built in just $14 billion. I mean, OK India will be quite cheap in terms of labour, etc but somehow i find these two figures not in accordance.


Again dont take me offensive on inda, kudos to whatever they are doing.


----------



## Amit

kbboy said:


> Btw, i dont understand how 14000kms can be built in just $14 billion. I mean, OK India will be quite cheap in terms of labour, etc but somehow i find these two figures not in accordance.
> 
> Again dont take me offensive on inda, kudos to whatever they are doing.


No offense taken buddy  

The cost of highway construction in India is indeed cheap compared to other countries. I am quite sure of the $14 billion figure for building 14,000km.. it works out to $1 million/km.

This is not related to highways, but I was really surprized (even shocked) when I checked out the cost of building a metro/subway in some countries compared to India.

NYC $1,200mn/km

Seattle $300mn/km

LA, Toronto $200mn/km

Madrid (remarkable exception) $55mn/km

New Delhi $30mn/km

Mumbai, Bangalore (upcoming) $35mn/km

Maybe the same goes for building airports.

I did not realize that infrastructure projects can be an order of magnitude cheaper (around 1/10th) in India compared to US/Europe.


----------



## IU

*NH4 *in Southern India


----------



## IU




----------



## IU




----------



## IU




----------



## Kenwen

oliver999 said:


> japan has only 1 highway?
> i seriously think they should built some highway to shanghai, from the map, seems no highway there.:lol:


this map is bull shit, where are all the huge chinese high way, the map is useless


----------



## IU

True,A lot of Indian highways are also missing in it .Wonder which smart ass posted it in the first place?[dont have time to go through the thread to check]


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

alright if u stop jumping the horn and letting ur tempers go this map is jus something to do with the UN for trade routes its not showing wut actually is the highways, this was alredy explained by somebody right after the map was posted


----------



## Veter

Aah! It hurts my eyes seeing all the cars go on the wrong side of the road! :nuts:


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

Veter said:


> Aah! It hurts my eyes seeing all the cars go on the wrong side of the road! :nuts:


idk if ur talkin about cars going on oncoming traffic lanes or the fact that indians follow the british way and drive on the left side of the road 
if it is the latter then i suggest u see a proctologist to get 
UR HEAD OUT OF UR ASS


----------



## Abhishek901

Crossposted from Indian Expressways thread



KB335ci2 said:


> Bombay Pune expressway
> photo copyright: *Dip*


----------



## Abhishek901

*NH-5*

Crossposted from Indian Expressways thread



Vizag Vintage said:


> About to hit a fog bank!


----------



## India101

Thanks Abhi, didn't even know this thread existed.


----------



## Abhishek901

Crossposted from Indian Expressways thread



Euromast said:


> DGE [email protected]


----------



## Abhishek901

India101 said:


> Thanks Abhi, didn't even know this thread existed.


Same here. Realized this only after Murli83's post in Indian Highways (photos) thread. Thanks to him


----------



## Abhishek901

Crossposted from Indian Expressways thread



Suncity said:


> Belgharia Expressway / Nivedita Bridge
> 
> _photo copyright Arijit Banik_


----------



## Abhishek901

Crossposted from Indian Expressways thread



Coolguyz said:


> Mumbai Pune Expressway[/SIZE][/SIZE]pics courtesy Dinesh Hukmani


----------



## Abhishek901

Crossposted from Indian Expressways thread



ImBoredNow said:


> Ahmedabad-Baroda Expwy


----------



## Abhishek901

Crossposted from Indian Expressways thread



sidney_jec said:


> DND Flyway
> CC: Myself


----------



## Abhishek901

*Noida-Greater Noida Expressway*


----------



## Abhishek901

*Delhi Gurgaon expressway*

Airport entry ramp to Mahipalpur flyover












Main carriageway of Mahipalpur flyover


----------



## Abhishek901

*Delhi Gurgaon expressway*


----------



## Abhishek901

*Delhi Gurgaon expressway*

Domestic airport exit ramp of Rao Tula Ram Marg interchange on DGE























Airport Express line crossing over the exit ramp


----------



## Abhishek901

*Delhi Gurgaon expressway*

While standing on busy Rao Tula Ram Marg interchange. Airport Express line and the domestic airport exit ramp is visible in the pics


































Exit ramp for South Delhi


----------



## Abhishek901

Crossposted from Indian Expressways thread



cncity said:


> pic by tanmay007
> 
> 
> pic by yogi pune


----------



## Abhishek901

*Delhi Gurgaon expressway*

Copyright: photographicodyssey











Copyright: Kurt_Hammond


----------



## Abhishek901

*Noida-Greater Noida Expressway*


----------



## FazilLanka

It looks so beautiful..


----------



## Abhishek901

*DND flyway*

Copyright: Magestorm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Delhi - Gurgaon Expressway*

Some pictures of the new Delhi - Gurgaon Expressway. (source = Marcel Monterie)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's why you have under/overpasses. You think Europe is without farmers? In the Netherlands when a motorway is not running through urban area it is running through farmlands.


----------



## Marathaman

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's why you have under/overpasses. You think Europe is without farmers? In the Netherlands when a motorway is not running through urban area it is running through farmlands.


Hmm....they will have to build crossings every few kms at least. I guess the builders are too greedy to do that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The government should include frequent over/underpasses in the design of a new expressway. Because maybe in a decade or two most farmers have tractors and you cannot climb guard rails with a tractor.


----------



## christos-greece

Few weeks ago i was checking on google maps the highways and roads in India and especially around Delhi; one express way from Delhi to the south (i dont remember other name or numbering) after leaving Delhi, was still u/c. Do you know about what highway, express way i am talking and what's going on, is still u/c?


----------



## sathya_226

^^yeah... It shud be Yamuna Express way connecting Delhi - Agra (Taj Mahal) ..... 
Its under construction and the progress made in the last year is pretty superb! 

The new Indian F1 track (U/C) is also coming by the side of this new upcoming superfast highway!!


----------



## adam_india

Marathaman said:


> Hmm....they will have to build crossings every few kms at least. I guess the builders are too greedy to do that.


Otherwise every kilometre the median will be illegally broken by the locals and the govt. would be helpless because as soon as it is repaired, in a few days it would be broken again. :lol:


----------



## Marathaman

Govt. is not in charge of the highways. PPP basis, toll etc.


----------



## adam_india

^^whatever...the authority in charge...NHAI, state road development corp. or the private entities...




DanielFigFoz said:


> I thought the road was a dual carriageway until I saw a car coming in another direction:nuts:


During the day on the highways it is not rare to see a vehicle coming in the wrong direction using the service road, especially motorcyclists and sometimes even trucks, this is mostly when the U turn is several kilometres away. They just switch on the headlights to warn the oncoming traffic. The tendency of taking the shortest possible option (even though illegal) is quite common to the indian driving manner.


----------



## Abhishek901

christos-greece said:


> Few weeks ago i was checking on google maps the highways and roads in India and especially around Delhi; one express way from Delhi to the south (i dont remember other name or numbering) after leaving Delhi, was still u/c. Do you know about what highway, express way i am talking and what's going on, is still u/c?


It's Yamuna expressway. I clicked few pics of it in Dec 09. It's a 6/8 lane expy with service lanes connecting Noida (a suburb of Delhi) with Agra.

































Second carriageway here was covered with jute bags.


----------



## Marathaman

adam_india said:


> During the day on the highways it is not rare to see a vehicle coming in the wrong direction using the service road, especially motorcyclists and sometimes even trucks, this is mostly when the U turn is several kilometres away. They just switch on the headlights to warn the oncoming traffic. The tendency of taking the shortest possible option (even though illegal) is quite common to the indian driving manner.


It is partly the fault of the highway-builders also. If they don't consider the needs of people who are living nearby then they are forced to take matters into their own hands.

As it is they arm-twist people to give up their land. Not to mention that land-sharks jump onto the highways bandwagon and acquire more land than necessary which then becomes their private property.


----------



## darkhorses

*Mumabi-Pune expressway.*

cc-me


----------



## darkhorses

*some more...*

cc-me


----------



## Abhishek901

darkhorses said:


> cc-me


Looks like Sion-Panvel road to me.


----------



## darkhorses

^^ yes u are right i guess.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Marathaman said:


> Govt. is not in charge of the highways. PPP basis, toll etc.


I don't think toll authorities can just build expressways in India without the government's consent. The government can include design standards for PPP projects like the number of overpasses, towns to be served, number of lanes necessary, signage specifications, design speed, etcetera.


----------



## Marathaman

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think toll authorities can just build expressways in India without the government's consent. The government can include design standards for PPP projects like the number of overpasses, towns to be served, number of lanes necessary, signage specifications, design speed, etcetera.


Yes I know that. But the private company is in charge of maintenance.


----------



## christos-greece

sathya_226 said:


> ^^yeah... It shud be Yamuna Express way connecting Delhi - Agra (Taj Mahal) .....
> Its under construction and the progress made in the last year is pretty superb!





Abhishek901 said:


> It's Yamuna expressway. I clicked few pics of it in Dec 09. It's a 6/8 lane expy with service lanes connecting Noida (a suburb of Delhi) with Agra.


Thank you guys for the info


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Great to see this thread being revived. Anyways, here is my meager contribution:








Karnataka State Highway 88, (C) me


----------



## Sriram27

Quality of the expressways are great! Glad to see money being used properly (or atleast most of it). The car culture might never pick up in India to be honest..which i'm glad about!! If the railways can improve their services and infrastructure then tht would just be brilliant!


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Are there any plans to upgrade/reconstruct highways like NH 22 from Shimla to Kalpa? How about NH 21 from Shimla to Keylong? Those are two scary roads, made even worse by the poor standard of driving. I'm curious, as I have been watching IRT (Ice Road Truckers): Worlds Deadliest Roads and those are the two highways featured in the program.


----------



## Marathaman

Not that I've heard of. These are remote places and come quite low on the priority list. Now NHAI is mostly trying to upgrade the major highways.


----------



## tall_dreams

*[IND] Indian National Highway System*

indian highways


----------



## tall_dreams

Please post pics of our highways and showcase them to the world.


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## christos-greece

^^ And that highway in which region, city of India is? Near Chennai?


----------



## tall_dreams

from different parts of india mostly tamil nadu


----------



## Bobdreamz

India's new highways look great! However I noticed some highways lacked roadside shoulders. Is that common?


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## sathya_226

Cross Posting from India thread



Yagya said:


> cc:glen dsouza


----------



## sathya_226

Some state highway


----------



## sathya_226

NOIDA EXPRESSWAY


Abhishek901 said:


>


----------



## tall_dreams

National Highway 4 connecting Chennai-Bangalore-Pune-Mumbai










cc:sudheeshnairs(all the pics in this set)


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## christos-greece

Seeing the sign of speed limit (80 km) above, what's the speed limit in those roads, highways generally in all India?


----------



## Planned Chaos

Speed limits vary widely in Indian Highways and Expressways and various states have different posted limits varying from 60kmph to 80kmph.

Although the legal maximum is 80kmph, the newer Expressways are designed for 130-140kmph. The legal limit is yet to be raised from 80kmph though, but because of lax enforcement, passenger cars usually drive around 90-120kmph depending on traffic.


----------



## tall_dreams

copyright:murali83


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams

Durgapur Expressway these pics were captured by myself


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams

NH 31


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams

Mumbai Pune Expressway


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams

NH 4


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## rakcancer

tall_dreams said:


> Mumbai Pune Expressway


Wow! impressive but wouldn't be better to build a tunnel instead of the endless switchbacks considering that is an important expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is the ascent to a plateau, tunnels don't really work then. It has to climb some 500 meters within a few kilometers.


----------



## rakcancer

for sure, one tunnel wouldn't solve whole problem but at least looking at this picture there is a room for making big shortcut with tunnel.


----------



## elmwood

You can see the heat and humidity in those photos!

A couple of questions:

* Are there laws preventing visual pollution (signs, billboards, etc) along the highway corridors?

* Looks like there's some foot traffic along the shoulders. Is that legal? Do the authorities look the other way?


----------



## Abhishek901

rakcancer said:


> Wow! impressive but wouldn't be better to build a tunnel instead of the endless switchbacks considering that is an important expressway.


It has several long tunnels reaching upto 1 km in length. Here in this pic gradient seems to be high for a tunnel.


----------



## Bori427

There are barely many vehicles(by population) in India but it has great highways.


----------



## g.spinoza

elmwood said:


> * Looks like there's some foot traffic along the shoulders. Is that legal? Do the authorities look the other way?


Where do you see people on foot? I can barely spot cars in that pic...


----------



## rakcancer

correct me if I am wrong. I found this section of Mumbai - Puna Expressway. Indeed looks like there is a tunnel.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Abhishek901

More info about its tunnels can be found here.


----------



## tall_dreams

Posted by ajithv


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams

NH 7


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## Sriram27

Nice one Tall Dreams!! I've got some pictures of an NH in Karnataka which connects to Hyderabad. I can't seem to figure out how to post it -_-..I'm basically rather daft at it.


----------



## sathya_226

Excellent pictures tall dreams.... With kind of current constructio boom happening in india, we will get to see some outstadning road networks through out india in the coming years...
Cheers!


----------



## tall_dreams

Sriram27 said:


> Nice one Tall Dreams!! I've got some pictures of an NH in Karnataka which connects to Hyderabad. I can't seem to figure out how to post it -_-..I'm basically rather daft at it.


Download imageshack uploader, upload the images and post the link here.


----------



## aksstar

Great pics Tall_dreams.


----------



## Sriram27

*Nation Highway from Bangalore to Hyderabad*


----------



## Sriram27

^^ The above picture was taken by me


----------



## Sriram27

*Bangalore to Hyderabad National Highway (Taken by me)*


----------



## tall_dreams

Are these pictures taken outside Bangalore? You have any pics of nh7 all the way up to Hyderabad?


----------



## sathya_226

jaadu said:


> NH2 near Kolkata


Xposting from Indian thread.


----------



## Theta1

I just went through this thread from the start to the end, and I must admit the progress over the years has been amazing. You can even start to see the quality improving as they get more experience.

Some of the scenery is gorgeous as well, can any tell me how the Super Highway they are building linking all the major cities in India is progressing? Last I heard a few of the stages had already been completed?

Thanks to all the people who have posted those amazing photos and updates.


----------



## Abhishek901

Super Highway? You mean Golden Quadrilateral? More than 95% of it was done few years back. Few patches were left because of land acquisition or other issues. That was the Phase-I of the highway programme. There are 7 phases in total and work is going on all the phases simultaneously IMO.


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Originally posted by Prodigist in the Indian forums.



Prodigist said:


> *Pimpalgaon-Dhule* Section (Km 380 to Km 265) of *NH-3* in the State of Maharashtra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both pics from Soma Website


----------



## kulasman

*NHDP Status (April 30, 2011)*

NHDP Status : http://www.nhai.org/WHATITIS.asp 

http://www.nhai.org/images/April11/NHDP PH.I, II, III .jpg 

The Golden Quadrilateral is completed more than 99%.
NS/EW is done 77%.
Phase 3 has been done 19%.

Total of all NHDP 7 Phases is done 30%. It may take 10 more years to complete the rest 30,000 Kms.



Abhishek901 said:


> Super Highway? You mean Golden Quadrilateral? More than 95% of it was done few years back. Few patches were left because of land acquisition or other issues. That was the Phase-I of the highway programme. There are 7 phases in total and work is going on all the phases simultaneously IMO.


----------



## khoojyh

danielstan said:


> The greatest news I heard these days was not about Apple and Steve Jobs, but about Aakash, the cheapest tablet that will end the era of expensive gadgets.
> 
> This comes after cheapest car in the world - Tata Nano.
> 
> Thank you, India!


hows the durability? this is not belong to this thread


----------



## RioARCHTQTO

Looks good! With India's economy growing 6 to 7% (or more), road projects and other road network improvements would be very feasible as well as possible!


----------



## khoojyh

I noticed that indian city is lack city expressway. Mumbai n delhi traffic jam is just madness but chennai slightly better.


----------



## Vicvin86

*5000m from sea level*


----------



## Vicvin86

*Mumbai Pune Expressway*


----------



## mopc

Vicvin86 said:


>


Amazing, can you point the exact location of this on the map?


----------



## Vicvin86

mopc said:


> Amazing, can you point the exact location of this on the map?


I am not sure about the exact location but the route is this.
Drass is close to LOC the line that divides Indian and Pakistani Kashmir
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=d...xeOGVoXhODHGBePBfEskZg&vpsrc=0&mra=ls&t=m&z=9


----------



## -Pino-

Few pictures I made during my holiday.

*Grand Trunk Road (NH2 in the old numbering, NH19 in the new one), in the Varanasi region*



























*Between Jaipur and Ajmer (NH8 and NH79a in the old numbering, NH48 in the new one)*




































Which route to Allahabad? 



























*Around Udaipur (NH76 in the old numbering, NH48 in the new)*


----------



## tall_dreams

NH 37


jumoni said:


> Final lot of pictures on this 4 laned section of NH37.


----------



## tall_dreams

NH 44


ajithv said:


> *NH-44 (Old NH-7) near Panagudi,Tamilnadu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot Using  Canon PowerShot S5 IS on 20.11.2011


----------



## tall_dreams

NH 2


m_1973 said:


>


----------



## tall_dreams




----------



## tall_dreams

NH 38




ajithv said:


> *Trichy-Madurai (End of Thuvarankurichi Bypass)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot Using  Canon PowerShot S5 IS on 12.11.2011


----------



## tall_dreams

NH 38



ajithv said:


> *Trichy-Madurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot Using  Canon PowerShot S5 IS on 12.11.2011


----------



## Nima-Farid

India should develope a standard in directional signs.


----------



## -Pino-

Signposting is now largely a competence of the individual states. That in itself isn't really bad, the problem is that the standard used by the individual states (at least those states that I visited) is not anywhere near what one could call "international standards". Road numbers are not signposted in a manner that allows the driver to follow them, focal points that are on one sign will often not appear on subsequent signs, important junctions in town are often not signposted, on the expressways advance directional signage is often missing, etc. Some states use Hindi only as the language for their signposting, which is not only tricky for foreigners but also for Indians from regions more to the South.

All that requires a thorough rethinking of signposting. And I would expect that the national highway agencies are better placed to develop this than individual state highway agencies are.

By the way, I only posted photos of expressways in India. If you are interested in signs from non-expressways (which include even more horrific signage), have a look at my Panoramio page.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Cool album. That is what I mean by saying they don't have national standards.


----------



## tall_dreams

In India nothing happens overnight. Here everything happens at a crawl. Give another 20 years to arrive at a proper standard.


----------



## Nima-Farid

But implementing a national standard on road signs os not that hard. Even poor countries like Kyrgyzstan and Cameroun have a nationwide standard. But we'll wait. We're patient


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hyderabad Outer Ring Road.

Wikipedia:



> Patancheru to Shamirpet (38 kilometers) - November 2011 (expected
> date of completion)


Is it completed? When will it be opened to traffic?


----------



## tall_dreams

^^ It is not completed but nearing completion quickly. Some parts are opened to traffic.


----------



## tall_dreams

NH 544



rsrikanth05 said:


> NH 544 [Old 47] at Chittode Junction.
> CC ME.


----------



## Vicvin86

*Old NH45 near Mathuranthakam*









By VinTN at 2011-12-08


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Freeway_(Mumbai)



> Work on this freeway already started on Jan 2008 and scheduled to complete December 2011.


Did it open?


----------



## Abhishek901

I think it is still under construction.


----------



## tall_dreams

*Yamuna Expressway*



IndiansUnite said:


> from oriental india's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from automark-india's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright Rajesh Kumar - Click on it to view super-large
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright keshoraiya


----------



## vspdwd

*NH 48 (old NH4) near Dharwad*


----------



## vspdwd

*NH 48 (old NH4) near Dharwad (contd)*


----------



## vspdwd

*NH 48 (old NH4) near Dharwad (contd)*


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...31206888_1_toll-plazas-toll-road-jaypee-group

The Yamuna Expressway will finally open to traffic in April, nearly a year later than originally planned when construction commenced. It connects the Delhi area with Agra and is so far the longest expressway in India built on an entirely new alignment. It's 166 kilometers long.


----------



## Master of Disguise

^^ and probably on of the best/finest seen so far here...


----------



## Abinash89

cross posting from SSCI
Yamuna Expresway


----------



## Abinash89




----------



## Abinash89




----------



## Groningen NL

Nice updates :cheers:

I have question thought, what are those things in de backround on the 6th picture. Are those two bladed windturbines or something?


----------



## Sriram27

They have 3 blades. But I guess when the photo was taken the sun might have played around a bit. Which is why it looks like those wind mills have two blades.


----------



## sirfreelancealot

Some comments:

There seems to be confusion in the use of fonts for signage. Older routes seem to be using some sort of helevetica-style font whilst the images above show the use of UK-style transport font.

Lane markings are a bit strange, closely spaced together as if the route only had a 50kph speed limit. The same lane making style to separate main running lanes is also used to mark the entrances and exits onto slip roads/ramps which is again confusing.


----------



## Abinash89

sirfreelancealot said:


> Some comments:
> 
> There seems to be confusion in the use of fonts for signage. Older routes seem to be using some sort of helevetica-style font whilst the images above show the use of UK-style transport font.
> 
> Lane markings are a bit strange, closely spaced together as if the route only had a 50kph speed limit. The same lane making style to separate main running lanes is also used to mark the entrances and exits onto slip roads/ramps which is again confusing.


Brother you are right but the thing with India is that no one gives a damn to all these laws.These sign boards are meaningless in India.Only one word comes to my mind when I think of driving in India,it's "controlled chaos" out here.You got to learn driving from the begining to drive safely here.:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Sriram27

The thing is that every state in India has it's own type of signage. There is no uniformity. Don't know why, but its more to do with the contractors not bothering about proper signages.


----------



## Master of Disguise

Yeah...this Akhilesh is idiot....fail to understand why these politicians even exists??? ehhhrrrr

Such a beautiful and amazing expressing begging to get used........complete waste


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...first-week-of-august/articleshow/15088737.cms

_Yamuna Expressway to open in first week of August_

Let's see if they're actually going to make it this time.


----------



## Abinash89

Durgapur exp








Hyd ORR


----------



## Abinash89

central India,Jharkhand-Dhanbad








NH31,Purnea-Assam
















Meerut,UP








Udaipur-mt.Abu road








Hyd ORR


----------



## mihir1310

* Yamuna Expressway opens on Aug 9*
http://www.financialexpress.com/news...aug-9/982770/0



> Lucknow: After months of dithering and delays, the R14,000-crore, 165-km Yamuna Expressway, the country’s longest six-laned access-controlled road, will be thrown open to the public by Uttar Pradesh chief minister Akhilesh Yadav on August 9.
> 
> Sources in the state industry department said the CM’s office had, at last, given a date for the inauguration of the high-speed road which will connect Greater Noida with Agra and bring down the travel time between the two locations from four hours to less than 10


Yamuna Expressway finally opened for traffic


rajesh81 said:


> Latest Pix


----------



## Vignole

This could be so dangerous.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, that's poorly designed. Quantity over quality.


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, that's poorly designed. Quantity over quality.


Chris i really liked, very big but like you said much quantity over quality.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The radius of this loop is only about 15% larger than what we use for cloverleafs in the Netherlands. And those are one-lane connectors where you can drive 60 km/h.


----------



## Abinash89

ChrisZwolle said:


> The radius of this loop is only about 15% larger than what we use for cloverleafs in the Netherlands. And those are one-lane connectors where you can drive 60 km/h.


Not one-lane Chris but two-lane.Look at that car,it's on one side of the road.lane marking has not been done in those connectors i guess.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I meant the Dutch loops are one-lane. This one at Greater Noida has 3 lanes no less. That's asking for accidents in the center lane. 

If you really need 3 lanes to handle the traffic, you need a different interchange design, with a generously designed flyover like these.


----------



## Abinash89

Hmm..that loop looks highly dangerous.Don't know what the foreign consultants are doing there!! Only for name or what??


----------



## Master of Disguise

Dude it's just the pic that is makin g it look dangerous ...it's not in realty and moreover that's thwarted starting point of the expressway ...so speed won't be issue....and to all others...

Quality ofe this e way is of the highest standards ...international standards...had plesure of driving on it yesterday 
..loved it


----------



## Abinash89

I'm not questioning the quality of this exp bro,it's just this loop but as u said that u have already driven on it,so i trust ur words bhai..


----------



## Abhishek901

ChrisZwolle said:


> The radius of this loop is only about 15% larger than what we use for cloverleafs in the Netherlands. And those are one-lane connectors where you can drive 60 km/h.


This interchange is the starting point of the expressway, therefore a vehicle entering the expressway through this interchange won't be driving fast. However, if this interchange was built in middle of the expressway, then it would have been accident prone.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ However traffic from Agra would drive at the speed limit, right?


----------



## Abhishek901

Right, you do have a valid point.


----------



## Abinash89

X-posting from SSCI
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/sreenivasan/7763607970/


----------



## Abinash89

Yamuna exp..X-posting from SSCI


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hyderabad Outer Ring Road*

Shamirpet to Pedda Amberpet (33 kilometers) - November 2012 (expected date of completion)​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outer_Ring_Road,_Hyderabad

When has this section been opened to traffic?


----------



## Abinash89

courtesy:IndiansUnite
NH3


----------



## Abinash89

NH205
courtesy:IndiansUnite


----------



## Abinash89

X-posting from SSCI
pics by sixsigma1978
Bangalore-Chennai highway


----------



## n20

*The 158-km 8-laned Hyderabad Outer Ring Road (a motorway) in southern India:
*


nh9 said:


>


----------



## n20

kailash9999 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here before but some aerial shots of the ORR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*


A supplementary section-


World8115 said:


> ORR @ Narsingi
> 
> CC: World8115











source


----------



## n20

At night-



kailash9999 said:


> CC Myself,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overlooking the Hyderabad Trade Tower site,


----------



## n20

Year-old pictures of interchanges and ramp areas; landscaping was going on:



kailash9999 said:


> The Nargarjuna Sagar Interchange looks so gorgeous during the Nights ! Some old pictures dated January of this Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORR 2* by *lenkals,* on Panoramio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORR 3* by *lenkals,* on Panoramio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORR 4* by *lenkals,* on Panoramio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORR 5* by *lenkals,* on Panoramio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORR 6* by *lenkals,* on Panoramio


----------



## n20

a ramp area-


nh9 said:


>


The urban periphery from the ORR-









source


----------



## crimio

Realy nice expressways!


----------



## Abinash89

NH22 - Chandigarh to Pawanoo (Himachal Pradesh)
Copyright Shekhar 257
courtesy:IndiansUnite
































^^ He is just changing his lane.So please don't raise that boring lane discipline issue again.


----------



## n20

The Delhi - Faridabad Skyway in the Delhi NCR:



IndiansUnite said:


> Badarpur Interchange on the *Delhi-Faridabad skyway* (NH2)
> Copyright automark-india


----------



## n20

One of the many interchanges on a freeway in Delhi:



kailash9999 said:


> While we are still at the topic of Aerial Shots here's one from a friend
> 
> CC *Tikki's Photogprahy,* on facebook;


----------



## n20

Highways traversing the NCR (erstwhile rural areas) surrounding Delhi:



ceeznic pirate said:


>


----------



## n20

State highways in Delhi:



ceeznic pirate said:


> jasola district centre(upper left) in delhi and sarita vihar(upper right)
> and okhla industrial area(bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> nehru place(in center) and violet line of delhi metro


----------



## n20

More of Delhi's highways-



ceeznic pirate said:


>


----------



## n20

Western Freeway, Mumbai




adam_india said:


> Infra-01 by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


----------



## crimio

Preety cool highways!


----------



## n20

4-lane tollways in Bangalore:




OldKool said:


> Bangalore Elevated Tollway Limited
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## Abinash89

NH8
courtesy:Yagya


----------



## n20

Southern India: NH 47 in Kochi (Kerala)



RKPV said:


>


----------



## n20

North-Central India: Yamuna Expressway in the State of Uttar Pradesh-



tall_dreams said:


>





tall_dreams said:


>





tall_dreams said:


>


----------



## n20

*Highways across Delhi and its NCR*








































source


----------



## n20

*Highways of Delhi and its NCR (continued)*






























source


----------



## n20

*Mumbai - Pune Expressway*










Heavy showers in the Khandala mountains-









Passing by one of the roadside rest areas-









source


----------



## n20

*NH7 Salem - Madurai: Namakkal Bypass*

Tamil Nadu State (southern India): These are recent photos of the Namakkal Bypass, a part of NH7 (Salem to Madurai section) that bypasses Namakkal (a town of about 70,000 people):



Arul Murugan said:


> *Namakkal bypass *


----------



## n20

*Dindigul Bypass*

Dindigul Bypass or AH43 (Asian Highway 43) bypassing Dindigul (a city of 292,132 people) in Tamil Nadu State (southern India) is a section of NH7:



Arul Murugan said:


> *Now Dindigul bypass!*


----------



## n20

*Karur Bypass*

Karur Bypass is a section of NH7 (National Highway 7) or AH43 (Asian Highway 43) that bypasses Karur (a city of 233,763 people) in Tamil Nadu State (southern India):



Arul Murugan said:


> *Karur bypass road*


----------



## n20

*Hapur Bypass*

Hapur Bypass is a section of NH (National Highway) 24 or AH (Asian Highway) 2 that bypasses Hapur (a city of 262,801 people) in western Uttar Pradesh State (northern India):











tall_dreams said:


> Hapur Bypass
> cc: mateen77


----------



## n20

*Western Bypass of Madurai*

Madurai's Western Bypass is a section of NH 7 or AH 43 that completely bypasses Madurai (a metropolitan area of 2 million people) along its western side, in Tamil Nadu State (southern India)



Arul Murugan said:


> Some photos of bypass road on NH-7
> 
> *Madurai western bypass i.e. NH-7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *southern end of Madurai's western bypass*


----------



## n20

NH 8 in rural Gujarat (western India):



rsrikanth05 said:


> Source NHAI on Facebook:


----------



## n20

*Panipat NH1 or AH1*

The tolled NH1 or AH1 in Panipat, a city of 442,277 people, in Haryana State (northern India):










at a toll booth on a cold foggy December day-



rov09 said:


>


on the tolled highway-



rov09 said:


>





rov09 said:


>





rov09 said:


>


----------



## n20

a state highway in Delhi:



engineer.akash said:


>


----------



## n20

a toll booth for tolled state highway in back-country Karnataka State in southern India:












rsrikanth05 said:


> Cycling backroads and a freeway Badami via Pattadakal, Aihole and Hungund to Kushtagi by gofootloose, on Flickr


----------



## n20

*Kumbalam Toll Plaza*

The Kumbalam Toll Plaza in Kochi (Kerala's metropolis) built with Kerala's unique architecture:



mohammedirshad06 said:


> *The Kumbalam Toll Plaza in Kochi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc: Arun Mathew


----------



## n20

Mumbai's Metropolitan Region:

exurban-


Coolguyz said:


> cc bombaywala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolguyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> cc Bombaywala
Click to expand...


----------



## n20

Amidst the Western Ghat mountains of Pune District (western India): Exit to the twin towns of Lonavla - Khandala



Coolguyz said:


> cc Bombaywala


----------



## n20

More of Highways in Delhi:









source










source


----------



## n20

More of Delhi's highways (continued):









source










source


----------



## JB Colbert

Hi everybody!
I have a question.
Are there any plan to extend the Mumbai Pune Expressway, across Pune?

Thank you !


----------



## n20

Noida Flyway (northern India):









source


----------



## rakcancer

n20 said:


> The expressway that forms the backbone of the Bangalore - Mysore Infrastructure Corridor: 2006 through 2009


Is it common in India that expressways have no crash barriers in median?


----------



## n20

Expressways and most national highways in India have some grade separation and / or crash barriers at medians, such as examples shown below.

BMIC Expressway is U/C but it already has grade-separation at medians along most sections. The NICE link road has progressed faster than the actual expressway because it acts like a freeway approach-road.


Yamuna Expressway



rajesh81 said:


>



Mumbai Pune Expressway



Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/


----------



## n20

national highways-









source










source


----------



## drvivek95

n20 said:


> ^^
> drvivek95, I see you're located in Belgaum. Do let us know if you find any info on vehicular density across national highways in India.
> I didn't know NH4 was the busiest highway in India.


Hi n20

Yes I am from Belgaum and I am associated with this beautiful NH4 since birth.I have travelled extensively in Karnataka, Maharashtra and Goa,a countless times on NH4 KA-MH sectors.I do find it with heavy vehicle volume all the time since my childhood.Some of the densest sectors I feel could be Kolhapur-Pune/ Pune-Mumbai / Belgaum-Hubli / Chitradurga-Bangalore / Bangalore-Chennai but now much of the Bangalore-Chennai traffic is diverted via Hosur,Krishnagiri till Vellore.

As per hearsay,NH4 is the busiest highway in India-the 1350 km long NH4 connects 4 Metros viz.Chennai,Bangalore,Pune,Mumbai and many other district HQs /tier 2 cities enroute.It also provides arterial connections to Goa,Konkan,Shirdi etc.. This highway is the only one of its kind to link 4 Metros in one stretch of just 1350kms. I do not think there is any other NH in India that can claim this status.Please correct me if I am wrong.
A couple of times on internet too, at some places I have found it being said that NH4 is the busiest NH in India,although I too did not fetch a statistical data of all National highways w.r.t vehicular density.

If someone has authentic data regarding busiest NHs of present times,they can please share.


----------



## n20

Badarpur interchange on Faridabad Skyway at the border of Delhi and Faridabad in the 14th century neighbourhood of Tughlaqabad (northern India)



rsrikanth05 said:


>


photo copyright Tahir Hashmi


----------



## Vicvin86

Hyderabad Outer Ring Road



kailash9999 said:


> Copyright of *Abhishek Rajan;*


----------



## rsrikanth05

^^That road is one of the most impressive roads I've ever seen.


----------



## n20

^^ Hyderabad ORR is really a very nice road by India's standards, and quite likely by the standards of many developing countries, but I think our roads still have some way to go to match the quality and complexity of major expressway-like roads in developed Western and advanced Asian countries.

However, I agree with you, rsrikanth05, that road quality and quantity have undoubtedly improved considerably in the past decade in India. I love my country and hope this continues but at a faster pace, as land acquisition issues, cost escalations and various clearances are impeding pace of highway / expressway development.


----------



## n20

expressway-grade NICE Link Road, Bangalore
(some sections operational, others U/C)



bharath.enc said:


>











source


----------



## n20

BMIC Expressway




engineer.akash said:


>





engineer.akash said:


>


----------



## n20

BMIC (Bangalore - Mysore Infrastructure Corridor) Expressway



engineer.akash said:


>


----------



## rsrikanth05

I've noticed how everyone spells Electronics City as Electronic City. :/


----------



## chennaisky

n20 said:


> Badarpur interchange on Faridabad Skyway at the border of Delhi and Faridabad in the 14th century neighbourhood of Tughlaqabad (northern India)
> 
> 
> photo copyright Tahir Hashmi


Amazing.


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Hyderabad Outer Ring Road*



Gudavalli said:


> Photo copyright Scrutinizer's Fotography


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ Copyright of *Trinaadh Photography*;
Originally posted by kailash9999.


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ By nh9


----------



## rsrikanth05

Why are there so few pics of NE1?


----------



## _Forum_

^^ Coz every gujarati is busy in campaigning for their beloved state leader :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paddington

Are there many concrete expressways in India, or is it mostly asphalt?


----------



## n20

^^ Expressways such as Yamuna Expressway are built using rigid PCC, the same as the US Interstate highways. 

However, regular highways in India are usually built of bituminous concrete, and sometimes of asphalt.


----------



## psychedelic

rsrikanth05 said:


> *ahem*
> Some parts of India have extremely disciplined traffic. Especially Mumbai and *Chennai*.


Not on ECR though. That road is a death trap at night.


----------



## hardcore gamer

papperback said:


> nice..you have reasoning for "not following the rules" .
> 
> I have seen this behavior amongst indian Pakistanis and b'deshi people.


Repercussions are not strong enough for those committing traffic transgression in India I fear. Add that to general carelessness, negligence of traffic police, and that fact that people take ridiculously easy driving tests or simply buy a driving license doesn't make the situation any better. Hopefully, people will be smacked into their senses one way or another. 

And what are you talking about? Los Angeles has some of the worst drivers in the country. In Irvine,Ca, I've had a few people flick me off just for stopping at a yellow light! Don't know who's worse, Boston drivers or LA drivers!!


----------



## papperback

hardcore gamer said:


> Repercussions are not strong enough for those committing traffic transgression in India I fear. Add that to general carelessness, negligence of traffic police, and that fact that people take ridiculously easy driving tests or simply buy a driving license doesn't make the situation any better. Hopefully, people will be smacked into their senses one way or another.
> 
> And what are you talking about? Los Angeles has some of the worst drivers in the country. In Irvine,Ca, I've had a few people flick me off just for stopping at a yellow light! Don't know who's worse, Boston drivers or LA drivers!!


I was more or less referring to "indian state of mind" weather being on the road or elsewhere perhaps it attributes to lack of discipline in Indian domain as you pointed out.
I agree LA has some the worst drivers in United States however its the level of carelessness and ignorance towards law that really makes it "worst"..
In my previous response I was more or less pointing out dare attitude of the member who rather then criticizing "lack of respect for traffic laws" made Indian country as " Training ground" for potential drivers by saying "if you could drive in India you could drive anywhere" ;-))


----------



## Kanadzie

hardcore gamer said:


> And what are you talking about? Los Angeles has some of the worst drivers in the country. In Irvine,Ca, I've had a few people flick me off just for stopping at a yellow light! Don't know who's worse, Boston drivers or LA drivers!!


but in India, if light was even red, just honk-honk and go around you, carefree  I don't know if it is really a problem per se, I find it quite charming...


----------



## papperback

Kanadzie said:


> but in India, if light was even red, just honk-honk and go around you, carefree  I don't know if it is really a problem per se, I find it quite charming...


I am sure hardcore gamer would agree with this, Honking is so part of indian culture that even if there is "NO ONE" in front of the driver , he/she still would feel need for honking honking as much the as need for pressing on "Gas pedal" or even "break"....


----------



## n20

^^ papperback and Kanadzie, *this thread is about highways and expressways in India*.
The fact that you have been posting disparaging comments about India's city streets, and not about what this thread is about, clearly indicates you're trolling.
Such posts will be reported to the Mods if they persist. 
Thanks for your consideration.

Now coming to highways and expressways in India, please go back a few pages in this thread and you can see this topic has been discussed several times.
Of course, there can be improvements in some of India's highways, but for someone who's driven in India and in the USA, Canada and Germany over the past few decades, I can tell you the gap in expressway and highway quality as well as driving sense on highways has undoubtedly decreased considerably.
The photos posted, although not complete pictures, clearly show the remarkable progress India's highways have made, both quantitatively and qualitatively.


----------



## MichiH

n20 said:


> ^^ papperback and Kanadzie, *this thread is about highways and expressways in India*.
> The fact that you have been posting disparaging comments about India's city streets, and not about what this thread is about, clearly indicates you're trolling.
> Such posts will be reported to the Mods if they persist.
> Thanks for your consideration.


 hno: The thread is called "*[IND] India | road infrastructure*" .


----------



## hardcore gamer

^^ Correct. Road infrastructure encompasses road etiquette and enforcement of road etiquette. India has to work on both. A lot.


----------



## papperback

n20 said:


> ^^ papperback and Kanadzie, *this thread is about highways and expressways in India*.
> The fact that you have been posting disparaging comments about India's city streets, and not about what this thread is about, clearly indicates you're trolling.
> Such posts will be reported to the Mods if they persist.
> Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> Now coming to highways and expressways in India, please go back a few pages in this thread and you can see this topic has been discussed several times.
> Of course, there can be improvements in some of India's highways, but for someone who's driven in India and in the USA, Canada and Germany over the past few decades, I can tell you the gap in expressway and highway quality as well as driving sense on highways has undoubtedly decreased considerably.
> The photos posted, although not complete pictures, clearly show the remarkable progress India's highways have made, both quantitatively and qualitatively.


Dont be ashamed of "Critiques", take those in a positive spirit ,work on imperfections and turn them into perfections.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

This stats doesn't seem to be correct for me... 











http://www.roadtraffic-technology.com/features/featurethe-worlds-biggest-road-networks-4159235/


----------



## rsrikanth05

I think the stats from the MoRTH should be the most accurate.


----------



## n20

*Eastern Freeway, Mumbai*

The Eastern Freeway in eastern Mumbai.
It traverses along eastern Mumbai and connects central Mumbai to the eastern suburb of Chembur.

(photos courtesy KB335ci2)



KB335ci2 said:


> _The Eastern Freeway (Bombay) connects P D'Mello road in SoBo, with R.K Studio circle, in the eastern suburb of Chembur…_


----------



## Paddington

Pals_RGB said:


>


Whoa, epic toll plaza. That rivals or exceeds some of the biggest ones I've seen in the Northeastern U.S.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's the Gurgaon toll plaza. I believe there are plans to remove it.


----------



## rsrikanth05

As of now, it's shut.


----------



## Paddington

Well that was a waste. Why did they get rid of it?


----------



## rsrikanth05

They've not got rid of it, just shut it down/stopped collecting toll.

http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...n/46089682_1_toll-plaza-dgscl-toll-collection


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Delhi - Gurgaon Expressway has become toll free, now that the main toll plaza has been demolished. According to the India Times, 200,000 vehicles per day drive on it.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s-Gurgaon-toll-plaza/articleshow/30690679.cms


----------



## rsrikanth05

^^Tragic, it was an iconic structure.


----------



## browsenow

drvivek95 said:


> Hi n20
> 
> Yes I am from Belgaum and I am associated with this beautiful NH4 since birth.I have travelled extensively in Karnataka, Maharashtra and Goa,a countless times on NH4 KA-MH sectors.I do find it with heavy vehicle volume all the time since my childhood.Some of the densest sectors I feel could be Kolhapur-Pune/ Pune-Mumbai / Belgaum-Hubli / Chitradurga-Bangalore / Bangalore-Chennai but now much of the Bangalore-Chennai traffic is diverted via Hosur,Krishnagiri till Vellore.
> 
> As per hearsay,NH4 is the busiest highway in India-the 1350 km long NH4 connects 4 Metros viz.Chennai,Bangalore,Pune,Mumbai and many other district HQs /tier 2 cities enroute.It also provides arterial connections to Goa,Konkan,Shirdi etc.. This highway is the only one of its kind to link 4 Metros in one stretch of just 1350kms. I do not think there is any other NH in India that can claim this status.Please correct me if I am wrong.
> A couple of times on internet too, at some places I have found it being said that NH4 is the busiest NH in India,although I too did not fetch a statistical data of all National highways w.r.t vehicular density.
> 
> If someone has authentic data regarding busiest NHs of present times,they can please share.


Driven on NH4, but NH45 between Trichy to Chennai is the most busiest especially during nights. The bus traffic is undoubtedly the highest and combined with trucks on a holiday season during Diwali or shankaranti the volume of vehicles should be among top 3 in India. But I do not have any data.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

The process of updating NH numbers








wondering how fast the replacement is going on


----------



## rsrikanth05

^^Most highway projects awarded post 2010 or which started work at the same time have the new numbers.
Most L&T highways, older ones also, have already changed.


----------



## Abhishek901

That number looks photoshopped.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

That's how it's done though, I've seen a lot of this happening in Iran
At night, you'd still see 14 :nuts:


----------



## Abhishek901

It's not even straight or centre aligned!!


----------



## rsrikanth05

Itn's not photoshopped. That's how it is on most places.


----------



## koresh

*Driving Mumbai : WEH - SEAR *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKJ_RfbYR4Q


----------



## koresh

*Drive Mumbai : SEAR - WEH - SCLR - EEH - GMLR - EF* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMhj1qiVuiI


----------



## koresh

*Driving Mumbai : Eastern Freeway*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTbRdTlpirI


----------



## koresh

*Driving Mumbai : Palm Beach Road - Sion Panvel Highway*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wPO97JQxxc


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Haryana to resume work on stuck KMP expressway*

* Having suffered a delay of nearly five years due to various factors, the 136-km Kundli-Manesar-Palwal Expressway project may finally be completed with the Haryana government approving resumption of work on the stalled project.*

"Chief Minister Manohar Lal Khattar has given his approval for resuming work on the project in two phases. While the Manesar-Palwal section would be completed in nine months, the Manesar-Kundli section would be completed in two years," a spokesman of the Haryana State Industrial and Infrastructural Development Corporation (HSIIDC), which is the executing agency of the project, said here Monday.​
Full report: http://www.newkerala.com/news/2015/fullnews-23039.html

Finally, the Delhi bypass gets moving again. Construction started in 2006, and it was originally planned to be completed in 2009, but now 2017 seems likely.


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Mumbai-Pune expressway



ababhikban74 said:


> [/url]Mumbai-Pune Expressway, as seen from Dukes Retreat, Khandala by ilovethirdplanet, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Mumbai-Pune exwy


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Noida expressway


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Just curious, has the Federal government, or whoever's responsible, come up with a national-wide long term motorway/expressway plan yet? It's hard to find any info on that topic online


----------



## rsrikanth05

^^THere was an NEAI proposed a few years ago.
NEAI, National Expressway Authority of India.

AFAIK, the Vajpayee govt had a plan for expressways.


----------



## abhitej

NFZANMNIM said:


> Just curious, has the Federal government, or whoever's responsible, come up with a national-wide long term motorway/expressway plan yet? It's hard to find any info on that topic online


There is no long term plan for access control express ways. We have plan for national highways. Expressways are built as per need & economic feasibility.


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Mysore outher ring road



engineer.akash said:


>





engineer.akash said:


>





engineer.akash said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Some random road pictures*

DND Flyway, Delhi NCR



















NGN Expressway, Delhi NCR










Copyright: Proptiger


----------



## Pals_RGB

Outer Ring road, Hyderabad


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Jammu-Udhampur Highway, J&K


----------



## Carpenter01

Looks like there is massive investment planned for Indian road construction 

The Indian Government has set out plans to award highway projects worth at least US$8.84 billion during the next fiscal year. These projects will be offered under the hybrid annuity model, according to a report in the Economic Times. KPMG has stated that some 21 projects for a total of 1,500km and worth close to a third of that sum will be granted by the Indian Government in the current fiscal year.

India’s Ministry of Road Transport and Highways has sought budgetary support from the Ministry of Finance and will grant a major tranche of highway projects in the next fiscal year. Under the new model, around 6,000km of highway projects will be granted by the Indian Government.

In India’s Karnataka State, work is due to commence on the upgrade of a highway connecting Mysuru and Bengaluru to six lanes. Construction work is expected to start and should be complete by 2018, with an estimated cost of US$515.65 million. This will most likely be carried out under a build-own-operate-transfer (BOOT) basis. The work on the 117km route will cut congestion and help reduce travel times.

*This information came from worldhighwayscom*


----------



## Nexis

Timelapsed record by Ujjawal Kashyap

*Pune Traffic At Dusk - A Timelapse*


----------



## Arul Murugan

Crossposting



Arul Murugan said:


> All photos on NH-544/NH-47 Salem-Coimbatore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sankari bypass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How pathetic is the service road is being maintained by toll operator!!
> 
> *Near Kumarapalayam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Kaveri bridge - new one is 3lane and old one is 2 lane!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular day traffic on this NH.. needs to be 6-lanes and access controlled before it goes to grid lock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ramp was never laid by the toll road operator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA for service road, but never got laid





Arul Murugan said:


> Here comes the Chengapalli-Coimbatore part of NH-544 which is nothing but an access controlled expressway!
> 
> I will call this road as *Coimbatore Expressway!*





Arul Murugan said:


> *Coimbatore Expressway!*


*
Coimbatore expressway*










Reverse direction.. Towards Tiruppur, Erode, Salem










They should have gone elevated here!! 


















































































Diversion to Tiruppur road










Salem NH544/NH47 to NH-7 trumpet interchange










Salem newbypass


----------



## verreme

Great pictures  How many kilometers of dual-carriageway roads are there in India?


----------



## Arul Murugan

verreme said:


> Great pictures  How many kilometers of dual-carriageway roads are there in India?


25,000KM of road under central gvt national highway department is dual carriage way. There would be another 10,000KM of road under state gvt as dual carriage way.


----------



## Exethalion

Look at how close the collapsed flyover in Kolkata comes to its surroundings. How does something like this get approved in such an historic district?


----------



## devo

Exethalion said:


> Look at how close the collapsed flyover in Kolkata comes to its surroundings. How does something like this get approved in such an historic district?
> (...)


Because: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETxmCCsMoD0


----------



## Blackraven

Haha is there a foreign tourist that has experience driving in India........and lived to tell about it?

I wanna see if it's as bearable as driving in my country (Philippines).


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

KMP expressway



n20 said:


> All Photos Copyright Bunny Punia.
> Source gaadi.com: some photos of the recently opened 52 km Manesar - Palwal Expressway (Haryana State):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source by Bunny Punia, on Flickr


----------



## IanCleverly

Lovin' the corner cutting by some drivers on this video






( National Highway 67 )


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai- Bengaluru Highway. Nice video.
https://youtu.be/gPglqHDnz30


----------



## vspdwd

NH63 Hubli-Ankola Section near Yellapur, Karnataka



vspdwd said:


> IMG_20160607_095226994 by vspdwd, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160607_095157483 by vspdwd, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160607_095232476 by vspdwd, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160607_094225017 by vspdwd, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A bridge of the Mumbai - Goa Highway across the Savitri River collapsed, causing 22 fatalities.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Delhi - Noida Direct Flyway*

*No toll tax on DND flyway, rules Allahabad high court *

The ride between Delhi and Noida on the DND Flyway became toll-free after the Allahabad high court on Wednesday ordered the private concessionaire to stop collecting user-fee from commuters, saying they were being illegally taxed.

The court said the company had recovered returns, interests and cost incurred on the construction of the DND Flyway and, therefore, they are not entitled to receive any more money.​
Full report: http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...urt-reports/story-VF3MAnFpMqQE5peWxb4JZP.html

An interesting ruling. I wonder though, how the concession company is supposed to fund maintenance and daily operations if they can't collect tolls. Or maybe they should hand the expressway over to the state.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The 302 kilometer long Agra - Lucknow Expressway will be inaugurated on 21 November. It's the longest expressway in India.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...did-not-face-hurdles-like-many-others/434064/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Agra - Lucknow Expressway*

The 302 kilometer long Agra - Lucknow Expressway was inaugurated today. They had a ceremony with fighter jets taking off from the expressway.

It is the longest expressway in India. One can now travel from Delhi to Lucknow by expressway.







ale-inaguration by Mehar, on Flickr


----------



## spot_skylines

Great pic.. I love to visit this place. Really amazing.


----------



## kostas97

Any videos of the road?


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Cross-posting



tikkasriharsha said:


> By AJ Panigrahi's Entertainment


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The world's widest traffic jam? (Delhi - Gurgaon Expressway after they removed the toll booths).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Mumbai - Pune Expressway*

Last week in a written reply to state legislative assembly members, state health minister Dr Deepak Sawant said that a total of 4,634 accidents had taken place on the expressway between 2010 and 2016 in which 1,323 people had lost their lives.​
1,323 fatalities in six years on a 95 kilometer stretch of expressway. This may be the deadliest road in the world. :nuts:

Full report: http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumba...auma-centre/story-lah3WKqzdh5aMy0DE6Cy2O.html


----------



## belerophon

Depends on overall traffic. But seems huge number indeed


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A cloverleaf interchange on the Ahmedabad - Vadodara Expressway in Gujarat.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Nice


----------



## nunex

Maps from Wikipedia(outdated):
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Highway_(India)#
?!


----------



## Pals_RGB

ChrisZwolle said:


> The 302 kilometer long Agra - Lucknow Expressway will be inaugurated on 21 November. It's the longest expressway in India.
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...did-not-face-hurdles-like-many-others/434064/
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FMbW3Te.png[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> It is the longest operational (although partially) expressway in India. The longest under construction expressway is Mumbai-Nagpur Super expressway (length 704 km).


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ It wasn't easy to find but I found a clear stretch of land near Dhule. Or was that another project?

But it sounds massive!


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Can someone explain this to me?
Brand new 4 laned GQ goes from Dehli via Agra to Kanpur. Lucknow is only 80 km from there. 
A short expressway project to join with it.
So why have they built a complete new rd on the same route ?
They run parallel from Dehli to Kanpur , nyet ?
Another Indian babu ( yadev?) vanity project on tax payers cash ?.
Or am I missing something here ?
Cheers


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Article on duplicate highways in India


https://www.google.gr/amp/wap.busin...ys-to-compete-for-traffic-114011700866_1.html


----------



## Abhishek901

GQ is a highway and the other one in an expressway. Same as US highways vs Interstates. There are more such examples in India.


----------



## SIMSI

I did this pick last week in Delhi by myself, can anyone explain?


----------



## GROBIN

SIMSI said:


> I did this pick last week in Delhi by myself, can anyone explain?


It means they're Indo-European, as almost all of us in this forum :troll:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

GROBIN said:


> It means they're Indo-European, as almost all of us in this forum :troll:


So are we :smug:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NH8 Bharuch, Gujarat*

A new extradosed bridge was inaugurated today (March 7) in Bharuch, Gujarat. 

The extradosed bridge is a relatively new development, until recently only a handful of such bridges existed in the world, but over the past 5-10 years more bridges like these have been built across the world.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ kay:


----------



## KB335ci2

*Delhi-Agra/Yamuna Expressway*








Source: Delhi Agra Expressway by Himmat Rathore, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Arul Murugan

crossposting

Salem-Chennai NH travel pics covering Salem bypass to Ulunderpet of NH-68 old no. and NH77 new number and Ulunderpet to Chengelpet NH 45 old no. and NH 32 new no.










*NH starting point near Ayodhiyapattinam*










*Traffic joining from Salem city*










*Nearing Vazhapadi*










*double lane bypass on 4-lane section*



















*Vazhapadi toll*



















*Vazhapadi to Attur section*



















*Traffic nearing Attur Town*










*Attur to Kallakurichi section*





































*Traffic while nearing Kallakurichi town*










*Double lane bypass on 4-lane road*










*Salem-Ulunderpet NH joining Theni-Dindigul-Trichy-Chennai GST NH*










*Grand Southern Trunk Road Ulunderpet to Chengelpet section*









































































Vikravandi



















Nearing Maduranthagam


----------



## psychedelic

Don't know if this is the right thread to post this:

Interstate bus terminus, Delhi



Neelabh said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/98398864.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://static.indianexpress.com/m-images/M_Id_382168_a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7437/9280054337_be1ed5af9a_c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/thumb/msid-19855423,width-640,resizemode-4/24x7-food-court.jpg


----------



## dreadathecontrols

V ritzy.
Volvo started a mini revolution..


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Okha Beyt Dwarka Signature bridge *


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Patna--Buxar highway, 126km, U/C*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Solapur-Osmanabad-Yedeshi highway, 99km, opened Jan 2019*


----------



## Arul Murugan

*Chennai Outer ring road, Tamil nadu state*










ORR










Source: https://www.instagram.com/santhosh_mano_/

Source: https://www.instagram.com/my_shutter_life/

*Chennai - East Coast road & Old Mahabalipuram road - Tamil nadu state*










Source: https://www.instagram.com/prabhuparthasarathy/

East Coast road










Source: https://www.instagram.com/my_shutter_life/




















Source: https://www.instagram.com/ryan.krzr/


*Salem Thiruvagavandanoor bypass aerial view - Tamil Nadu state NH544*

source: Paris studioz, FB










*Thrissur bypass Kerala state - NH544*


















*Hosur-Krishnagiri NH44, Tamil nadu state*


TNSTC 2018-19 Newbies by Ramachandran Palaniramu, on Flickr


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Dhule-Solapur highway (NH-211), 453km, U/C*

Of the 453km, the 100km between Solapur and yedshi has been completed which opened last week. The 189km stretch between aurangabad and yedshi is nearing completion and will likely be fully complete by the end of the year. Meanwhile the Dhule-Aurangabad section has seen little progress, with the exception of some bypasses here and there. Most of the contracts for this part of the highway has yet to be awarded.










Completed stretch ^^


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Surat iconic bridge*














































CC. Bhaumik Soni


----------



## SSCwarrior

*AP/KA border - Chittoor highway, 60km, U/C*

























































Satellite imagery


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Delhi (Mukarba Chowk)– Panipat highway, 70km, U/C*

This existing 6lane highway is being widened into 12 lanes! It will be by far the longest and widest stretch of highway in India once complete. The nearby Delhi Meerut expressway is lanes wide for only a 28km stretch, the rest 6/8 lanes. Project still 3+ years from being completed. This entire stretch will be merging into one city within the next 10-15 years.


----------



## cgmohsin

*Tilakwadi Belagavi 3rd gate flyover plan*

Fly trough video concept 3D https://youtu.be/yiCypuOqB9w


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lucknow Outer Ring Road, 104km, U/C*


----------



## SSCwarrior

Its raining new expressway DPRs, all of it is part of Bharatmala Phase 2 (2022-2025++) :banana::banana: If even 5% of these end up being built in the next ten years, it will still be more than the previous 60 years :cheers: All listed here are proposed to be built in greenfield allignments



> These corridors are proposed for development to *at least 4-
> lane access controlled* (fully access control for Economic Corridors), however,
> DPR for access controlled 6-laning/8-laning may be required, in certain stretches,
> depending upon traffic.


1. Hyderabad (Huliyar) Â– Mysore expressway - 160km

2. Nellore - Warangal expressway - 426km

3. Panipat - Hisar expressway - 130km

4. Narnaul - Hisar expressway - 200km (tenders for this expressway is already out as NH 148B)

5. Rampur - Saharanpur expressway - 200km 

6. Patna - Rourkela expressway - 413km

7. Asansol - Bhagalpur expressway - 180km

8. Jhansi - Raipur expressway - 693km

9. Kolhapur - Ahmednagar expressway - 300km

10. Solapur - Belgaum expressway - 260km

11. Chennai - Trichy (with spur to Thanjavur) expressway - 310km

12. Pilaiyarpatti - Tuticorin expressway - 160km

13. Mydukur - Anantapur expressway - 120km

14. Indore - Mumbai expressway - 515km

15. Pune - Bengaluru expressway - 745km

16. Pune - Ahmednagar - Aurangabad expressway - 220km

17. Kharagpur - Kolkata expressway - 120km

18. Varanasi - Ranchi - Kolkata expressway - 650km

19. Gorakhpur - Bareilly expressway - 450km

20. Varanasi - Gorakhpur expressway - 170km

21. Surat - Hyderabad expressway - 900+km

22. Amritsar - Jamnagar expressway - 1300+km

23. Delhi - Katra expressway - 600km

Total length: 10000km ++


----------



## ChrisZwolle

'the world's longest expressway' is approved in Uttar Pradesh, the 600 km long Ganga Expressway: https://www.timesnownews.com/busine...rticle/worlds-longest-expressway-in-up/356103


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> 'the world's longest expressway' is approved in Uttar Pradesh, the 600 km long Ganga Expressway: https://www.timesnownews.com/busine...rticle/worlds-longest-expressway-in-up/356103


Lmao that's a mistranslation. It's not even the longest expressway in India forget the world.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^

Fact Check: Ganga Expressway is not the longest as claimed by UP CM Yogi


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^
> 
> Fact Check: Ganga Expressway is not the longest as claimed by UP CM Yogi


Anyways it is interesting how one of indias least developed state is investing in so many new expressway and highway projects. It will hopefully significantly boost the industrial growth in the state


----------



## SSCwarrior

This is how Uttar Pradesh's expressway network can look like by 2025. Many of these projects will be completed by 2022 itself










In Uttar Pradesh, a total of 491.53 Km length of 'Expressway' are present.

- Yamuna Expressway - 165 Km (6 Lane)
- Noida - GN Exp'wy - 24.53 Km (6 Lane)
- Agra - Lucknow Exp'wy - 302 Km (6 Lane)

● In Addition work for 1,583 Km of SEVEN 'Expressway' have been taken-up.


- Ganga Expressway - 600 km (4 Lane)
- Poorvanchal Expressway - 343 Km (6 Lane)
- Bundelkhand Expressway - 289 Km (4 Lane)
- Prayag Link Expressway - 150 Km (4 Lane)
- Gorakhpur Link Exp'wy - 89 Km (4 Lane)
- Jhansi Link Expressway - 92 Km (4 Lane)
- Ayodhya - Poorvanchal Exp Link Road - 20 Km (4 Lane)


● In Addition to this 'Expressways' of 405 Km length being undertaken by Central Government.

- Delhi - Meerut Exp'wy - 96 Km (14 Lane)
- Lucknow Outer Ring Road - 94 Km (4 Lane)
- Eastern Peripheral Exp'wy - 135 Km (6 Lane)
- Kanpur - Lucknow Exp'wy - 80 Km (8-14 Lane)

Total Length of 'Expressways' in Uttar Pradesh will be Increased to ~1,880 Km from existing ~492 Km by 2025. 

Full credits to Avinash Srivastava for this list


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mandovi bridge - Goa's longest cable-stayed bridge opens for traffic*


----------



## SSCwarrior

A major project is underway to cut the travel times on the Mumbai Pune expressway by 30 min, with a 10.5km long 8 lane tunnel (by far the widest in the country once finished ). The project is expected to be completed by 2022/23. It will fully bypass the notorious khandala ghat section of the expressway, which has no business being there in the first place with a speed limit of 20kph...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Mumbai - Pune Expressway is quoted for being one of the most dangerous highways in the world. A figure of 1323 fatalities between 2010 and 2016 has been reported.


----------



## SSCwarrior

The 9km Rohtang Tunnel will finally open to traffic this year. The tunnel is at an elevation of 3,100 metres (10,171 ft). The distance between Keylong and Manali will be reduced from the current 85km to just 25km, and the travel times will be cut from the current 6 hours to around half an hour. One of the world's most dangerous roads- rohtang pass, will no longer be needed to be used
































































Pictures from: STRABAG


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mahulia-Jharkhand/WB border highway, 71.6km, opened July 2019*



> Four Laning of Mahulia-Baharagora-JH/WB Boarder Section of NH-33 (from Km 277+500 to Km 333+500) & NH-06 (From Km 199+200 to Km. 183+587) (Total Length 71.61 Km) in the state of Jharkhand was completed by Dilip Buildcon this week. These pictures were taken before finishing touches were given
















































Cc. Manish Rathod

No idea why NHAI has decided to build white cement roads with yellow lane markings all of a sudden. Couldnt look worse if they tried :bash::bash:


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Saraaon - Bilaspur highway (NH 200), 36km, opened September 2018*
































































The entire stretch of the Raipur Bilapsur highway is finally nearing completion. Should be finished by the year end


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lucknow - Ghazipur expressway, 343km, U/C*















































^^ Google maps seem to have started to show the allignment of the expressway (its the one in dark orange starting from Lucknow). Work is currently ahead of schedule and will complete by October 2020, 2 months ahead of the 2021 deadline. There is also a 80km extension to the Bihar border approved and currently in tender stage


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mumbai - Nagpur expressway, 701km, U/C*


----------



## philebus

sponge_bob said:


> China opened 6000km of Grade Separated expressways in 2018 in among 86,000 km of all sorts of roads. That is in one year..........
> 
> That is what India needs to aim at rather than 5000km of expressway every 5 years, which will solve nothing.


India's pace of highways building in recent years has been far higher than that. I am not an Indian, but I make field visits to India one or more times every year with the help of a rented car and local driver (they drive on the left, I on the right). Field visits and directly experiencing the highway or facility is the best way to review road, railway, and port infrastructure.


Over 10,000 km of highways were opened in 2018. The year before that number was 8,000 kms for the year.

Total national highway length by 2018: 114,000 km

These are not rural roads or similar unmarked but macadamized 1-lane or 2-lane road. They built nearly 200,000 kilometers of new rural and minor roads in the last 5 years (109 km per day) in addition to the highways above.

Since May 2018, I have posted well over hundred videos of their national highways this Skyscrapercity forum (pages 355 to 385): *India - National Highways Thread (Photos/Videos only)*. These highways span most of their major states, and the videos mention the cities/locations they connect along with length.

Most of these were recently completed. In some cases they are either under construction projects or nearing completion (awaiting lane paintings and signage). 

In vast majority of the cases, the quality is as good as highways in the US, Canada, Australia etc. The Indian highway lane markings and signage are adequate but not yet to the world standards. Another area for improvement would be their highway rest area and parking facilities with or without refueling stations. Though I must say that states such as Gujarat, Haryana, Maharashtra and Punjab have excellent rest area facilities (they call it dhabas, but some of these are like little entertainment parks celebrating Indian regional cultures).

The traffic and driving manners in India are improving, though still distant from developed economies standards. The honking is remarkably less than what it used to be in the 1990s and before. Trucks and cars on the roads are increasingly of recent build and better quality. Traffic courtesy is improving in a big way. Most drivers on highways follow the lane, though some drive in overlapping lanes. Enforcement of traffic laws is uncommon. Potholes are now rare, but some spots near residential areas and shops/malls have unexpected speed breakers on the highway in some of their states.

You can maintain an average 50 to 70 km per hour on these Indian highways in almost all areas (100 km/per generally, but need to slow and stop near tolls and other places). India's highway network has been rapidly changing. It may likely continue to, because numerous more projects are now in the pipeline.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears to me that India has focused more on developing the existing national highway system, whereas China has built a completely greenfield system of expressways, separate from the old national highways. 

China's national highways (not the expressways) haven't been upgraded that much outside of the larger cities. Many are still simple two-lane roads with lots of development alongside them. 

China has built large suburban grids of multi-lane arterials, often before any development occurred. I think this leads to a somewhat more structured suburban growth than in India initially, though India seems to be catching up on this practice. A big top-down scheme works better than organic growth along the minor rural road system that is difficult to upgrade once an area becomes developed (for example around Bangkok).


----------



## General Huo

China is also building/upgrading other roads besides expressways, way more than any other countries. The problem is the city/urban area roads are not counted in the statistics of highways, because they are not built/administrated by the Ministry of Transportation. We can discuss in Chinese road thread. 




ChrisZwolle said:


> It appears to me that India has focused more on developing the existing national highway system, whereas China has built a completely greenfield system of expressways, separate from the old national highways.
> 
> China's national highways (not the expressways) haven't been upgraded that much outside of the larger cities. Many are still simple two-lane roads with lots of development alongside them.
> 
> China has built large suburban grids of multi-lane arterials, often before any development occurred. I think this leads to a somewhat more structured suburban growth than in India initially, though India seems to be catching up on this practice. A big top-down scheme works better than organic growth along the minor rural road system that is difficult to upgrade once an area becomes developed (for example around Bangkok).


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> It appears to me that India has focused more on developing the existing national highway system, whereas China has built a completely greenfield system of expressways, separate from the old national highways.
> 
> China's national highways (not the expressways) haven't been upgraded that much outside of the larger cities. Many are still simple two-lane roads with lots of development alongside them.
> 
> China has built large suburban grids of multi-lane arterials, often before any development occurred. I think this leads to a somewhat more structured suburban growth than in India initially, though India seems to be catching up on this practice. A big top-down scheme works better than organic growth along the minor rural road system that is difficult to upgrade once an area becomes developed (for example around Bangkok).


Thats because of the awful land acquisition laws in India. And most importantly, the country is filled with low iq, english speaking clowns thinking that they are intellectuals, trying to mimic western NIMBY and environmental activism inside India. What these clowns don't understand, is how these western nations got so developed in the first place and it sure as hell wasn't due to stopping all highway projects due to a few trees being cut. Lots of Greenfield expressway projects are stuck due to activists bringing these projects to court because of "muh environment"... 

It is almost like Indias liberals take pride in keeping the country poor


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mumbai- New Delhi (Gurgaon) expressway, 1250km, U/C*


Construction of a 300km stretch of this expressway from Vadodara to Vapi is now visible from satellite images. Construction on this section only began in October last year, so excellent progress here. The rest of the expressway will start construction soon, as tenders are being finalized currently.




























^ This expressway runs parallel to the existing NH 8, Delhi Mumbai national highway in large parts of West Gujarat. It runs less than 6km to the existing highway in many stretches, especially closer to Vadodara. 

The Ahmedabad- Vadodara stretch has a serious overkill of new roads. The current NH 8 is already 6 lanes. There is an existing 4 lane Ahmedabad- Vadodara expressway currently being expanded to 6 lanes, and the new DMEx will run parallel to both these existing highways along this 100+km section and it is 8 lanes wide! 










^ The Narmada bridge has already started construction. On the right, you can see the progress of the $8 billion Western Dedicated freight corridor, linking Delhi to JNPT port in Mumbai. It aims to shift large amounts of freight traffic to rail and decongest both the existing IR tracks on the West coast and significantly improve efficiency in the transportation of freight.


----------



## kostas97

Oh, when i saw the second construction i thought it was something like a high speed rail corridor.....so passenger traffic won't be transferred through that corridor, right??


----------



## SSCwarrior

kostas97 said:


> Oh, when i saw the second construction i thought it was something like a high speed rail corridor.....so passenger traffic won't be transferred through that corridor, right??


Nope. The main idea is to divert all freight traffic on this corridor so that the passenger lines are relieved and speeds can be sped up by as much as 50%. Also, the Mumbai Ahmedabad HSR corridor will run parallel to these. West Gujarat will have by far the densest infrastructure network in 5 years time. Makes sense as it is Indias most industrialised and fastest growing region


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Highway construction in Pench national park, part of Nagpur-Jabalpur highway, 230km, U/C*





















A new 4 lane highway has been built through Pench National Park in just 12 months. The top image is from June 2018, while the bottom is from June 2019. This highway slices the tiger reserve in half, reducing travel times between Nagpur and Seoni by over 60km

...This has led to situations like the recent viral video of a tiger crossing the highway in broad daylight

















The Nagpur-Mansar and Seoni-Lakhnadon stretch was completed around 2015 while the Jabalpur-Lakhnadon and the Seoni-Mansar stretch is currently under construction (totalling over 150km). Work on these stretches began late 2017 to mid 2018 and is wrapping up soon. However a 9 km stretch near Kanha is stuck due to environmentalists, and hopefully they can start construction soon


----------



## Sachinviji

Vandalur Flyover(Chennai) construction works


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Nagpur - Jabalpur highway, 230km, U/C*











^ This is one of the several wildlife underpasses built by NHAI as this highway slices the Pench tiger reserve in half. This offers a safe passage for animals who no longer are expected to cross roads at risk to their lives. These cave-like, concrete underpasses are layered with natural soil so that they resemble the natural habitat of the animals. The underpasses are fitted with CCTV cameras to monitor the movement of animals. This 60km Seoni-Mansar stretch was built by Dilip Buildcon in just 11 months!
































Currently around 95% of the project has been completed, with a 9km stretch in Kanha reserve pending due to environmental issues


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sohela - Nuapada highway, 60km, opened March 2019 *


With this, the first phase of the Biju highway project is completed, from Rourkela to Nuapada


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The road design is really crazy in places... This is a cloverleaf between NH24 and the Delhi Ring Road, near Dasna, on the east side of Delhi.

1. No collector/distributor lanes, only 300 meter long weaving lanes, even 2 or 3 in each direction with lane reductions at the same time.









2. It's a cloverleaf with toll gates. And even a local exit to a prison or something. The toll gates have the same capacity as the road, which means a big chance of traffic congestion, in a tight curve.









3. This exit situation is outright bizarre. The 3-lane carriageway widens up to 4 through lanes and 2 tapered exit lanes, and even a disappearing lane between those.









What kind of engineers design such situations? Maybe engineers with no background / education in road design? This seems like something a beginner urban planner would design? Even in the U.S. or Europe they did not design roads like this in the 1920s or 1930s when high-speed roads were first built.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Pathankot  Amritsar highway, 110km, opened 2017*

This is the first phase of the NH-15 widening project in the state of Punjab. This stretch was completed in 2017


----------



## Vicvin86

Timelapse videos






http://youtu.be/KSU3n5qaAQE






http://youtu.be/Kh6oZqGRick


----------



## SSCwarrior

Next>


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Ambala - Kaithal highway, 96km, U/C*

National highway 152 linking Ambala with Kaithal is being widened into 4 lanes (2+2) dual carriageway.






















Bypass around Ambala city taking shape ^










Bypass around Kaithal city taking shape ^


----------



## lawdefender

^^Look at the truck rushing into the expressway in the photo. There should be no intersections in the expressway. 

A controlled-access highway provides an unhindered flow of traffic, with no traffic signals, intersections or property access. They are free of any at-grade crossings with other roads, railways, or pedestrian paths, which are instead carried by overpasses and underpasses. Entrances and exits to the highway are provided at interchanges by slip roads (ramps), which allow for speed changes between the highway and arterials and collector roads.


----------



## SSCwarrior

lawdefender said:


> Look at the photo of Mumbai-Pune Expressway, the so called Indian expressway.
> 
> you have an idea why the deadliest expressway in the world is called.
> 
> https://www.freepressjournal.in/mumbai/mumbai-pune-expressway-to-remain-closed-for-two-hours-today


Thats just a normal highway, NOT the MPE. They found a stock highway photo and called it day

The real reason for the high death toll is that people are not used to high speed driving and hence drive like morons. Many under construction expressways are designed for 150kph speeds. Dont even want to imagine how many accidents will occur...


----------



## Rover030

When I was in India I saw buses making stops on the Yamuna Expressway (Delhi - Agra). Some people also crossed the expressway. I bet that causes a lot of crashes as well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That photo was taken here: https://www.google.com/maps/@18.9817561,73.0872974,517m/data=!3m1!1e3

It's not on the Mumbai - Pune Expressway.

The Mumbai - Pune Expressway has interchanges but there is a very steep ascent to the highlands with hairpin curves. I'm guessing this is the location where most fatalities occur.










The altitude difference is over 500 meters. Ideally this would be in a tunnel or series of tunnels and bridges on a more favorable alignment. But that's expensive. The terrain there is very difficult.


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> That photo was taken here: https://www.google.com/maps/@18.9817561,73.0872974,517m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> It's not on the Mumbai - Pune Expressway.
> 
> The Mumbai - Pune Expressway has interchanges but there is a very steep ascent to the highlands with hairpin curves. I'm guessing this is the location where most fatalities occur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altitude difference is over 500 meters. Ideally this would be in a tunnel or series of tunnels and bridges on a more favorable alignment. But that's expensive. The terrain there is very difficult.


That section will be closed by 2022. 10km of new tunnels are being built to bypass that section
https://www.hindustantimes.com/pune...5-300-trees/story-S0y7jzOecKixtPHonaOg1L.html


----------



## lawdefender

As for the Mumbai - Pune Expressway, I check it from google map, there are many entries (Pune and Pimpri-Chinchward area)into the Expressway without proper slip roads (ramps). Many roads just join the expressway directly, that will cause many accidents. 

The proper slip roads (ramps) should have enough length to adjusting the driving speed of the vehicles into the expressway to avoid the crashing problems with the main traffic of the expressway.


----------



## SSCwarrior

lawdefender said:


> As for the Mumbai - Pune Expressway, I check it from google map, there are many entries (Pune and Pimpri-Chinchward area)into the Expressway without proper slip roads (ramps). Many roads just join the expressway directly, that will cause many accidents.
> 
> The proper slip roads (ramps) should have enough length to adjusting the driving speed of the vehicles into the expressway to avoid the crashing problems with the main traffic of the expressway.


Yes it was the first expressway built in the country and was poorly designed in the urban areas.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Delhi - Katra expressway, 575km, approved*

Land acquisition has finally started on this project, which will ease a great amount of traffic from the existing Delhi - Amritsar highway (part of the Grand Trunk highway). This expressway will reduce the current Delhi-Katra distance from 727 km to 575 km, allowing commuters to cover this distance within 5 to 6 hours. The 6 lane (2+3) expressway will start on the Western Peripheral e'way near Delhi, and passes through Amritsar in Punjab, before terminating at the town of Katra in Kashmir. LA should take 1 year, and work should commence sometime in 2021


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lucknow - Ghazipur expressway, 343km, U/C*



*Alignment of the road*










































The project is now 40% complete, with this, the state will have its first East West expressway. Construction of this expressway started on October 2018, with a 36 month deadline based on the tenders awarded. But looks like the govt is confident of opening this entire expressway this Diwali in November, nearly 11 months ahead of schedule:banana::cheers:


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Meerut - Prayagraj expressway, ~628km, approved *


This is phase 1 of the eventual 1020+km Ganga expressway. This will be the second east-west expressway in state once complete. The project is broken up into 2 phases. 
Phase I: 628 km — Meerut to Prayagraj 
Phase II: 110 km — Tigri to Uttarakhand border; 314 km — Prayagraj to Ballia. 
Phase 1's funding was just approved in the state budget today and land acquisition seems to have started. Construction will likely begin either at the end of this year, or in early 2021, depending on how fast they can acquire the land. Interestingly, this was first proposed as a 4 lane expressway early last year, but has since been upgraded to a 6 lane expressway, with all bridges made 8 lanes for easier expansion in the future. This entire expressway will run parallel to the Ganges river, aligned 10kms away from the riverbed in order to avoid any environmental issues.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like things are finally gearing up to more cross-country expressways.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Etawah-Orai-Chitrakoot expressway, 297km, U/C*

Also known as the Bundelkhand Expressway, work on this project is happening at a breakneck pace. At this pace, this road will likely open by the end of next year, although the official deadline is June 2022. The foundation stone for this project has yet to be laid :lol:


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks like things are finally gearing up to more cross-country expressways.


If only lol. The rest of the country is still caught up in farmer worship and will oppose most greenfield road projects. Plus land costs are so absurd, they make up nearly 50% of the total project cost, making many proposals economically unviable even decades into the future. For now, we are left with Indias second poorest state building new expressways left right and centre


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Khopoli - Khandala missing link project (of Mumbai Pune expressway), 13.3km, U/C*


A major project is quietly underway which will reduce the traveling time on the Mumbai Pune expressway by 25 minutes and 6kms. This link runs for 13.5km between Khalapur toll plaza and Kusgaon. This section is currently one of the most dangerous highways in the world as stated above.

The new expressway link will climb around 420m in this section with a 3% grade. It will feature a 8.9km 8 lane tunnel, said to be one of the largest of its kind in the world. I think once complete, the existing stretch will be downgraded to a local road to service the Lonavala hill station, while Pune bound traffic will be diverted to this bypass. This project has a construction deadline of 2022


Graphics by cbdhage 

































































Navayuga Engineering Corporation Limited were awarded the tender for the tunnels





























Link


----------



## g.spinoza

Is it really so trafficked to require 8 lanes?


----------



## verreme

^^ Judge by yourself:


----------



## SSCwarrior

g.spinoza said:


> Is it really so trafficked to require 8 lanes?


Average daily traffic is around 130,000. This figure rises to nearly 200-300k during peak holiday season, especially between Mumbai and Khandala ghat. There were rumours going around last year on a second Mumbai-Pune expressway being studied. Not sure what came of it


----------



## g.spinoza

verreme said:


> ^^ Judge by yourself:


I really don't have 1h30' to spend on a video, but thanks anyway


----------



## rakcancer

verreme said:


> ^^ Judge by yourself:


~100km in 1,5h? 
Looking at the traffic and how people drive in India no surprise...


----------



## SSCwarrior

rakcancer said:


> ~100km in 1,5h?
> Looking at the traffic and how people drive in India no surprise...


We need to nuke all driving licenses and restart from scratch :lol:


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Jhansi - Khajuraho highway (NH-39 / NH-75) | 184km | U/C*

The Jhansi Khajuraho highway is being upgraded into a 4 lane road, reducing travel times between the two cities to less than 2hrs, from the current 4.5hrs. This will also help boost tourism and accessibility to the UNESCO world heritage site (aka the land of kamasutra). Work began in Feb 2018, with a deadline of Nov 2020, however ground reports suggest only 85% of the highway will meet the deadline, as the remaining 15% is undergoing land disputes.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Delhi - Mumbai expressway - MP section








*

Its crazy how wide this expressway is. Pretty much the entire length of the Vadodara - Gurugram section of this expressway, which is around 850km long, is this wide. While the current scope of the project is an 8 lane expressway, there will be a 22m wide median, which will allow the expressway to be widened into 12 lanes in the future. Post Gujarat, the road passes through highly impoverished districts, meaning land is dirt cheap. The above is near the town of Garoth, Madhya Pradesh, as seen below


















^basic cross-section in flat terrain

At current pace, large portions of this road should be complete well before the Jan 2023 deadline.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Ratnagiri - Sangli - Solapur highway (NH166) | ~380km | U/C / approved*

A major east-west road in the state of Maharashtra is finally being upgraded into a 4 lane highway. It currently takes over 8.5 hours to drive from Ratnagiri to Solapur, which will be brought down to around 4hrs once the project is complete, although it is not an expressway, as there will barely be any non-freight traffic like many recently widened highways

Currently a 200km stretch from Sangli town to Solapur is being widened into a dual carriageway. Construction began in May 2019 and will complete by May 2021.

























































As for the rest of the highway, some parts have started work, but i doubt the section is on high priority, as the AADT there is barely even 5000, and the existing 2 lane road is empty most times of the day


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Morena - Kota expressway | >300km | Approved*

The Morena - Kota expressway, also called the Chambal Expressway, has been given the green light by the Madhya Pradesh state government. This 6-lane expressway corridor will pass through the Chambal region, and will be the first expressway project in the state. It was originally proposed in 2017, but was only seriously considered in 2019 and the expressway was extended all the way to Kota, Rajasthan, at the request of the Rajasthan govt, where it will connect to the U/C Delhi Mumbai E'way. Talks are ongoing in order to extend the project to Etawah, UP. An alignment has yet to be published, but based on local media reports, a rough sketch is plotted below. Travel times will reduce to 3.5 hrs, from the current 8hrs. If all goes well, land acquisiton will begin in July and work will begin next year


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Akkalkot - Kurnool expressway (EC-37) | 280km | Approved*

Yet another expressway project has quietly proceeded into the land acquisition phase. This will be a 6 lane expressway linking the town of Akkalkot along the Maharashtra border, to Kurnool at the Andhra border. This is part of a much larger Chennai - Surat Bharatmala corridor, a 1500km highway project. This section will be built in the first phase, along with the Surat - Ahmednagar expressway, although not much has been publicised for the latter. This is likely another year or 2 away from starting construction, and is yet another project with nearly zero info available online

Link for a more detailed plot: https://bhoomirashi.gov.in/showprojfile.asp?EncHid=61076&project_id=59494










^ 'Alternative 2' is the fixed alignment for this section (the one in red and green).


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Satellite town ring road (STRR) Bengaluru | ~180km | Approved *

Bangalore's satellite town ring road, which is a major beltway around the city at a 40km radius from Banglaore Central, has proceeded into the land acquisition phase. Around 1200 hectares of land is needed to be acquired. The blue section will be a greenfield alignment, while the red portion, currently designated as NH207, will be a brownfield expansion. This will be a 6 lane expressway, with a design speed of 100 - 120 kph based on the section. The section of the road which will pass through the Bannerghatta National Park will be fully elevated, in order to reduce any environmental impact. 

The road will link up with multiple national highways, and will connect to the under construction Bangalore Mysore expressway, and the future Bangalore - Chennai and Bangalore - Pune expressways, both of which have been proposed to start construction in the next 2 years. Link for more detailed map: 
https://bhoomirashi.gov.in/showprojfile.asp?EncHid=83479&project_id=59456

*

























*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Dhubri-Phulbari Brahmaputra river bridge *

This 20km long bridge will be India's longest river bridge (and possibly the worlds). It will link Assam's Dhubri with Meghalaya's Phulbari and form a new highway corridor called NH-127B, reducing travel distance between the 2 sides by over 200km. The bridge will be located right next to the Bangladesh border, and will also help facilitate trade in the region in the future. JICA will be partially funding this project, and the bridge will have a lengthy 7 year construction timeline, and will open some time in 2027





































There are currently only 6 bridges across the Brahmaputra river, but the collosal width of the river, where some parts are over 20km wide, means most bridge projects are too expensive and unfeasible. Projects like these are being built to further integrate the union, although they may not break even for decades.


----------



## SSCwarrior

SSCwarrior said:


> *Akkalkot - Kurnool expressway (EC-37) | 280km | Approved*
> 
> Yet another expressway project has quietly proceeded into the land acquisition phase. This will be a 6 lane expressway linking the town of Akkalkot along the Maharashtra border, to Kurnool at the Andhra border. This is part of a much larger Chennai - Surat Bharatmala corridor, a 1500km highway project. This section will be built in the first phase, along with the Surat - Ahmednagar expressway, although not much has been publicised for the latter. This is likely another year or 2 away from starting construction, and is yet another project with nearly zero info available online
> 
> Link for a more detailed plot: https://bhoomirashi.gov.in/showprojfile.asp?EncHid=61076&project_id=59494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ 'Alternative 2' is the fixed alignment for this section (the one in red and green).


Land acquisition has resumed for the *Surat - Ahmednagar expressway (~320km). *This is the other section of the Surat - Chennai expressway. It was first proposed as a 6 lane expressway last Jan, but farmer protests meant the project was put on hold. It is unclear if this section will remain as a 6 lane e'way. Construction on both projects will likely begin in April 2021


----------



## SSCwarrior

SSCwarrior said:


> *Morena - Kota expressway | >300km | Approved*
> 
> The Morena - Kota expressway, also called the Chambal Expressway, has been given the green light by the Madhya Pradesh state government. This 6-lane expressway corridor will pass through the Chambal region, and will be the first expressway project in the state. It was originally proposed in 2017, but was only seriously considered in 2019 and the expressway was extended all the way to Kota, Rajasthan, at the request of the Rajasthan govt, where it will connect to the U/C Delhi Mumbai E'way. Talks are ongoing in order to extend the project to Etawah, UP. An alignment has yet to be published, but based on local media reports, a rough sketch is plotted below. Travel times will reduce to 3.5 hrs, from the current 8hrs. If all goes well, land acquisiton will begin in July and work will begin next year


Looks like this project will kick off as early as early 2021. The expressway will provide cross-connectivity with the Delhi-Kolkata corridor, North-South Corridor, East-West Corridor and Delhi-Mumbai -Expressway. It will connect Kota in Rajasthan, to Bhind in Madhya Pradesh, and will be further extended east to Kanpur, where it will link up to the various expressways under construction in that state. Once complete, it will allow trucks to fully bypass the NCR region. The state apparently owns 50% of the project land, so land acquisition shouldn't take long on the remaining section. It also explains why this project only costs 1.2 billion dollars. 









मोदी सरकार ने किया चंबल एक्सप्रेस-वे का ऐलान, लाखों लोगों को मिलेगा रोजगार


8250 करोड़ की लागत से बनने वाला 404 किलोमीटर लंबा यह एक्सप्रेस-वे मध्य प्रदेश, राजस्थान और उत्तर प्रदेश से होकर गुजरेगा और कानपुर को दिल्ली-मुंबई कॉरिडोर से सीधे जोड़ेगा. चंबल नदी के साथ बनने वाले इस एक्सप्रेस वे का सबसे बड़ा फायदा तीनों राज्यों के गरीब किसानों को होगा.




aajtak.intoday.in













Proposed ₹8,250-cr Chambal Expressway to be game changer for MP, UP, Rajasthan: Gadkari







www.thehindubusinessline.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like the large-scale construction of long-distance expressways is finally taking off in India.

I've also read that the 8.8 kilometer long Rohtang Tunnel is scheduled to open in September.


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks like the large-scale construction of long-distance expressways is finally taking off in India.
> 
> I've also read that the 8.8 kilometer long Rohtang Tunnel is scheduled to open in September.


Yup that is a the current plan, although i am not sure if all the works can be completed by then




















^ Pictures are from May


----------



## SSCwarrior

^ There are a few more lengthy road tunnels in Kashmir which are finally taking off. They will ensure that the valley and ladakh will not be cut off from the rest of the country during winters, and help boost tourism and prosperity in the region. 

The first is the Z-Morh Tunnel. This is a 6.5 km long tunnel between Gagangeer and Sonamarg, and work restarted in June. It was one of the main victims of the IL&FS fiasco, and APCO is now the new contractor for the project





 
The second is the Zojila tunnel. This is a 14.2km tunnel between Somamarg and Dras, which will bypass the notorious Zoji La pass, currently one of the most dangerous roads in the world. It will reduce travel times from the current 3 hours to less than 15 minutes once complete, and provide all weather connectivity to Kargil district. Currently, the area is cut off for 6-7 months (from Nov to May) during winter due to heavy snow fall & snow avalanches. It's currently under rebidding due to the IL&FS fiasco. Once the contract is awarded, there will be a 6 year construction period to complete the project (from the initial 7). 



























This is the current Zoji La Pass


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These projects result in travel time savings that are almost unimaginable in Europe or North America. And they are a game-changer for year-round access to strategic but isolated areas.


----------



## SSCwarrior

There are a bunch of approved expressway in the state of Andhra Pradesh, which didn't progress due to farmer protests over losing their land. Looks like the govt has recently resumed the acquisition of land for these projects, and are looking to start construction of these roads in 2021

1. *Anantapur-Chilakaluripet Expressway (~ 335 KM)*

This was originally proposed as the Anantpur - Amaravati expressway, but with the Amaravati dead now, the alignment has changed and the expressway will terminate at Chilakaluripet instead (right next to Guntur town). This is a 6 lane expressway, with a design speed of 120kph. It has been broken up into 19 packages to speed up works, and roughly 9000 acres of land + forest land is needed for this project. 









*2. Vijayawada bypass (~100km)*

Not sure if you can call this a proper expressway, but most of its length is on a greenfield alignment with complete access control. Adani Group has started construction on the first 2 packages. The other 2 packages are under land acquisition and will begin work soon. This will be a 4/6 lane highway, with a design speed of 100kph. It will include a 3.2km bridge over the Godavari river at package 4. 

*







*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275791290219692032
*3. Khammam-Devarapalli expressway (162km)*

This is a 4 lane expressway, which will act as a bypass from Vizag from Hyderabad. Land survey began yesterday. This will form as the NH-365B highway route. 










*4. Khammam - Vijayawada expressway (60+km)*

This expressway(in red) will start from the Vijayawada bypass (in blue), and link to the *Khammam-Devarapalli expressway *linked above. Interestingly enough, NHAI proposed the project in 2018 & terminated the proposal in 2019 after feasibility study, but has resumed land surveys again a few weeks back. This will be the first phase of a future Nagpur - Vijayawada expressway, which will be built before 2025.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Bangalore - Chennai expressway | 262km | Approved*

Another long proposed expressway project has resumed land acquisition. Construction is set to begin next year. This will be the 3rd highway corridor between the 2 cities, and the first proper expressway. It was supposed to be an 8 lane expressway, but it looks like it has been downgraded to a 6 lane one (news reports are now stating it is a 6 lanes). 



















^ This will reduce the distance between the 2 cities by over 60km, and cut over 2hrs of travel times, as it is a much straighter alignment than the other 2 existing highways between the 2 cities. This road will link up with another proposed expressway, named NH-716, aka the 126km Chittoor - Thatchur expressway. NH-716 project is currently stuck due to idiot tree huggers crying over the 20000 trees which will make way for this road. 


















NH716 will start off at chittoor on the CBex, and will terminate right outside Chennai at Thatchur. This will be built as a 6 lane expressway, but it will have a lower design speed of 100kph, compared to CBex's 120kph. It will provide direct connectivity to Adani's Katupalli port and SEZ, which is undergoing a $8 billion expansion.


There are currently 2 highways from Bangalore to Chennai. The first one is via the Hosur - Krishnagiri - Kancheepuram which runs to a distance of 340 km. This is the NH48 highway, and is entirely 6 laned. But due to vast number of manufacturing parks along this route, the road is quickly reaching saturation. 










The second is via Hoskote, Kolar, Chittoor, Ranipet and Kancheepuram. This was recently upgraded into a 4 lane highway, with a large number of new bypasses. There is a short section yet to be upgraded, but it is under works. This is around 330km in length





























However both aren't proper expressways, making this project crucial


----------



## SSCwarrior

*NH-966A Kerala*

This is a short port highway in the city of Kochi
photos by B Studio


----------



## SSCwarrior

The GOI has given an in-principle approval for a *14.9km underwater tunnel* in the state of Assam. It will connect Gohpur (NH-54) with Numaligarh (NH-37) in Assam, reducing the travel distance by over 200km, and cutting travel times between both sides of the Brahmaputra river from 5.5hrs to roughly 15 minutes. This will be India's longest underwater tunnel once complete. This is one of the many strategic road projects across the Northeast, in order to further integrate the states with the rest of the country, as well as reduce logistical time and costs for military movement in the area. 



https://www.guwahatiplus.com/daily-news/centre-approves-tunnel-under-brahmaputra































^ Very few bridges across the Brahmaputra exist currently, as the river is nearly 15km wide at some sections. In the next 15 years, a lot more crossings will be built, as the govt has stopped neglecting the poor infra in the northeast


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sahibganj Ganga river Bridge*

Construction will begin next week on a 6km long Sahibganj Ganga river Bridge, which will link Sahibganj bypass in Jharkhand to Manihari bypass in Bihar. This project is part of a 22km new highway linking NH-133B in the state of Jharkhand to NH-131A in Bihar. This will reduce travel distance between the 2 sides of the river, from the current 180km, to just 15km, shaving around 4 hours of travel times. This was approved back in 2017, but it was delayed for unknown reasons, and the tender was only awarded 3 days back





























The completion period of this project is 48 months


----------



## SSCwarrior

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285459633398669312
This genius decided it was a good idea to ride his bike at 300kph on Bangalore roads. 1 speed bump and he would have landed in Sri Lanka. He was arrested later on


----------



## verreme

How many kilometers of expressways (grade-separated, access-controlled, dual-carriageway roads) are currently U/C in India and how many of them started construction in 2020?


----------



## SSCwarrior

verreme said:


> How many kilometers of expressways (grade-separated, access-controlled, dual-carriageway roads) are currently U/C in India and how many of them started construction in 2020?


Hmm there are no official figures, but I've added the lengths up. Hope they are accurate. --> looking strictly at access controlled expressways

*Current length* - 1460km
*Under Construction - *4741km
*Approved + Undergoing Land acquisition ~ *5120km
*Approved + Yet to begin land acquisition* > 10000km

Hard to tell the length of construction this year, since it depends on when LA finishes for some of the expressways. For the *Approved + Yet to begin land acquisition *section, they are currently undergoing their feasibility or DPRs. High chance many will never take off, while others get added. The government officially wants to complete 7,500km of expressways by FY 2025, but it honestly seems quite pessimistic, unless they cut back road spending which is highly unlikely


----------



## Sumit_Tyagi

*Delhi–Meerut Expressway *(Hindi: दिल्ली-मेरठ एक्सप्रेसवे) is India's widest 96 km long controlled-access expressway, connecting Delhi with Meerut via Dasna in Ghaziabad in India. The 8 lanes old stretch of National Highway 9 (NH-9) up to Dasna is widened to 14 lanes(widest expressway in India). The next phase of the expressway is being built on a new alignment from Dasna to Meerut - a six-lane stretch joining Meerut bypass. The 28 km (17 mi) stretch between Nizamuddin Bridge and Dasna is one of the most congested areas in the NCR

Watch the video:


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Visakhapatnam Bypass | NH16 | 51km*

A large 6 lane bypass around the city of Vizag is under construction. It is on schedule to meet its July 2021 deadline. It will reduce travel time on the Chennai - Kolkata highway by over an hour, by diverting heavy vehicles to this road













































Credit: Dilip Buildcon contractor page


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Balasore - Jharpokharia highway NH18 | 80km | U/C*

These pictures are from 2019. Not sure if work has yet to complete


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Gangheri - Narnaul expressway | NH-152D | 239 km*

This is the first North - South expressway in the state of Haryana, and is part of the Ambala - Narnaul economic corridor. This will be built as a 6 lane (expendable to 8) expressway. It has a 2022 deadline. 











For the first time ever, NHAI has finally bothered to provide construction updates. Till now, all updates were searched by forum users from construction workers working on the projects, or from the road contractors themselves. Too bad nhai gave the most potato quality updates they possibly could, but it work seems to have progressed tremendously in recent months


























































By 2023/24, Delhi - Chandigarh travel times will be reduced to just 2 hours, from the current 4 hrs, with the completion of this and the Delhi - Katra expressways.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Rohna Jhajjar highway | NH-334B | 37km*

This section of NH-334B opened last week. It is shown in green in the map above

*

























*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lucknow Outer Ring Road | 104km*

This is a major ring road which will link multiple expressways and highways, and divert heavy vehicles around Lucknow. The original deadline was this year, but 1/2 sections are running 2+ years behind schedule due to land disputes. Some parts of the ring road opened to traffic late last year.

*













































Credit: *Sadhbav engineering


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lucknow - Ghazipur expressway | 341km*

Work is still progressing at breakneck speed, but the project is no longer 1 year ahead of schedule due to the virus. Construction is still ongoing 24/7 to meet the Diwali target, but it is looking more likely to open early next year (the tender deadline is October 2021). Meanwhile, UPEIDA has begun land acquisition for the remaining 40km Ballia Link expressway, which is terminate right on the Bihar border. 

Sadly the Bihar govt has neither the money, nor the vision to build an east-west expressway and thus there is unlikely to be an expressway link from Delhi to Kolkata port anytime soon. 










^The alignment for the ganga exp is slightly wrong

































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288706226830716928


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Bihar's Ganga river bridges*

A few projects have progressed from the planning board in the last month. I will list a few here

*1. Sherpur - Dighwara Bridge*

Land acquisition has begun yesterday on this* 9.44km, 6 lane bridge over the ganga river. *This bridge is part of the Patna Ring road project. The cost of this project is INR 25 billion (~$300 million), with a proposed deadline of 2024.
For this particular project, the bridge and 5km of approaches on either side of the river will be built, linking NH-30 (Danapur-Maner Road) & NH-19 (Dighwara Bypass Road)



https://bhoomirashi.gov.in/showprojfile.asp?EncHid=59023&project_id=59537





















*2. Bhagalpur Ganga river bridge*

Tenders have been published for this* 6.3km, 4 lane bridge Parallel to the Existing Vikramshila Setu. *The existing bridge was a 2 lane road built in 2001, which is currently in abysmal conditions. This will form as part of the newly declared NH131B, and has a proposed deadline of 2024





















*3. Birpur - Bihpur bridge*

Bidding is currently underway for a* 6.9km-long, 4 lane bridge over the Kosi river. *The total length of the project involves 29km of new highway, forming as the newly declared NH-106. This bridge will facilitate ease of movement between North, South Bihar, and Nepal. Due to the absence of a bridge, one has to make a detour of 72km to reach Birpur from Bihpur. The construction of the four-lane bridge will reduce the distance to 12km.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Tehri Dam Dobra Chanthi bridge



































*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mumbai Nagpur expressway - August updates *

Of the 701km length, roughly 600km of it will be motorable by next year. There was a delay in opening date to due the various restrictions, and the subsequent migrant worker exodus in April - June period


*Pkg-13 : Nashik West
















*









taken from: PV Ramana

*Package 14








Pc:vishal sharma.

Aurangabad section




























^ Entrance of the 8.9km Igatpuri ghat tunnel*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*22 expressway projects approved*

The NHAI has revealed the proposed expressways under Bharatmala Pariyojana 1.0, which will be implemented by December 2025. These 22 expressways have a total length of 7800km, and is being implemented at the cost of 
Rs 3.3 lakh crore ($45 billion+). To ensure there is no fund crunch, NHAI will set up Special Purpose vehicles (SPVs) to fund these projects. Since SPVs are state owned, they can get much cheaper loans to fund these projects




















^ List doesnt include projects started/funded by state governments. Of course the deadlines may not be met due to the usual nonsense of farmer activists, eco warriors and liberal mafia who love filing court stay orders. 









NHAI plans to build 23 new expressways in five years


The National Highways Authority of India (NHAI), the nodal agency to build highways, plans to construct 23 new highways and economic corridors across the country including Bengaluru-Chennai Expressways by March 2025. As per a status report on highways works prepared by the NHAI, in the next...




www.deccanherald.com


----------



## VITORIA MAN

SSCwarrior said:


> *Rohna Jhajjar highway | NH-334B | 37km*
> 
> This section of NH-334B opened last week. It is shown in green in the map above
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good work


----------



## SSCwarrior

SSCwarrior said:


> *Mumbai Nagpur expressway - August updates *
> 
> Of the 701km length, roughly 600km of it will be motorable by next year. There was a delay in opening date to due the various restrictions, and the subsequent migrant worker exodus in April - June period
> 
> 
> *Pkg-13 : Nashik West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken from: PV Ramana
> 
> *Package 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pc:vishal sharma.
> 
> Aurangabad section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Entrance of the 8.9km Igatpuri ghat tunnel*


*August Updates*

India's first "autobahn" is racing towards completion. Most of the expressway in flat areas has very little curves. It will be the first expressway in India was a speed limit of 150kph. Although knowing the drivers here, that speed limit will be a complete disaster and the road will quickly become a deathtrap of vehicles crashing due to their tyres bursting (most cars currently dont have proper tyres for motorway movement. Over-speeding resulting in tyre bursts key reason for 80 % accidents on Yamuna Expressway ). 














































































Thoughts? I wonder if they will reduce the speed limit once it opens.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What kind of speed are motorists driving when they get a tyre burst? Is it the speed limit. Or way over the speed limit? 

The figures from the Yamuna Expressway are rather shocking, 883 deaths between 2012 and 2019.


----------



## Rover030

I've been on the Yamuna Expressway and I would have expected that the biggest cause of deathly accidents is buses stopping (illegally?) on the shoulder and passengers crossing the road after getting out. Has there been news about that as well, or is it accepted practice on Indian expressways?


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> What kind of speed are motorists driving when they get a tyre burst? Is it the speed limit. Or way over the speed limit?
> 
> The figures from the Yamuna Expressway are rather shocking, 883 deaths between 2012 and 2019.











Killer Stretch: Yamuna Expressway Claimed About 900 Lives in Over 5,000 Accidents Since 2012


The foremost reasons of the accidents on the expressway have been over-speeding (also encouraged by the design of the expressway), drivers dozing off and tyre bursts.




www.news18.com





^ This article has a yearly breakdown of accidents. But most of the tyre bursts happen at normal highway speeds of 80-120kph (the speed limit), although there are many cases where they are going at 150+. The real reason is because the bulk of cars that crashed were older models, with poor tyres. That combi + concrete roads, meant that the tyres burst at high speeds. Most drivers here probably don't even know anything about tyre pressures etc









Concrete Highways and Tyre Quality


Concrete Highways and Tyre Quality




www.team-bhp.com













How to handle (and prevent) a Tyre Burst / Blowout


How to handle (and prevent) a Tyre Burst / Blowout




www.team-bhp.com








Rover030 said:


> I've been on the Yamuna Expressway and I would have expected that the biggest cause of deathly accidents is buses stopping (illegally?) on the shoulder and passengers crossing the road after getting out. Has there been news about that as well, or is it accepted practice on Indian expressways?


It happens, but tyre bursts and buses/lories stopping in the middle of the road at night for whatever reasons, were the biggest cause in the last 8 years.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mysuru - Madikeri expressway | 115km | Approved*

Land acquisition process has advanced for this project (3d notif). This is part of the Mysore - Madikeri economic corridor. From the Star Of Mysore, The 115 km-long Expressway will cost Rs 6,000 crore ($850 million) and it will be fully funded by the central government, including land acquisition costs. This expressway will considerably reduce the journey time between Madikeri and Bengaluru, and will provide easier access to several cities in North Kerala.

They initially wanted to expand the existing highway, but found it impossible due to LA and environmental reasons. Hence a new greenfield alignment is being built, and this will connect to the under construction Bangalore - Mysore expressway at Srirangapatna. The proposed deadline for this project is 2024. In phase 2, they are proposing a Madikeri - Bantwal expressway, which is right on the outskirts of Mangalore. Once that is complete, the coastal areas in the state of Karnataka will finally be connected by proper expressway. This is being built as a 4-6 lane expressway


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sarkhej–Gandhinagar Highway | 44km*

*This is the *main road connecting Ahmedabad to its satellite city, Gandhinagar, and is one of the busiest roads in the city, with over 100000 vehicles using it daily, rising close to 15% yearly. There is an ongoing project to convert the main carriageway into an access controlled highway, with 9 new flyovers under construction. The 20km section which is currently 4 lanes, will be upgraded into 6 lanes ( although it should be a minimum 10lane expressway in an ideal world, looking at that traffic. Sadly there isnt much space for such an expansion to happen).

*







*














































Credit: Vedant travel diaries


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I came across this video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298531131566956549


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> I came across this video:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298531131566956549


Happens every monsoon. I wonder when local contractors will learn how to build a road that doesn't collapse or wash away in floods.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Delhi - Dehradun expressway | 206km | Approved *

By 2024, travel times from Delhi to Dehradun will be reduced to just 2 hours, from the current 5 hours, with the completion of the Delhi - Saharanpur - Dehradun expressway. The travel distance will also reduce from the current 250km to roughly 180km. 




















It will also feature a 12km elevated road between Saharanpur and Dehradun through the Shivalik forest, in order to reduce the eco impact. The Delhi - Baghpat section will be built as a 6 lane expressway, and the rest will be 4 lanes. 

The rendering for the 1st phase is below. The award of the tender for this section has been delayed due to covid, and will likely be awarded before the year end. The overall investment for this project is roughly $1.3 billion (including the tunnels and viaducts for the final section). 














NHAI’s elevated Saharanpur-Dehradun road to reduce wildlife casualties


The road will connect Mohand in Saharanpur to Dehradun and replace the existing two-lane road on which many wild animals often die after getting hit by vehicles.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Munabao - Tanot Road | NH70 | 325km*












The road is marked in red. It is a largely 2 lane road running parallel to the Pakistan border. The entire length of the road lies inside the Barmer and Thar desert. Construction of this road was launched in 2019, and most of it will be complete by the end of the year. It will be interesting to see how they keep the sand off the road.




































^ driving through these roads during sandstorms is trippy as hell


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Zuari River bridge*

This is a 13.7km long elevated bridge, which includes a 1km long section over water (650m span). This will be an 8 lane bridge with 6 lane viaduct approaches. The revised deadline for this is June 2022

























































Credit: Dilip Buildcon










Cc. Utpal C


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Delhi - Meerut Expressway | 96km*

2 of the 4 packages of this expressway have been open to traffic, while another 2 are currently under construction. This is running over a year behind schedule in Package 2 and 4, due to land disputes. Most of the work should complete by the end of December, and hopefully it will fully open to traffic by next year.

The total investment for this project is $1.2 billion. Package I and II is 14 lanes wide, with the main 6 lane expressway, and 4 lane surface/express roads on both sides. It runs from Chainage 0km at Nizamuddin Bridge, to 27.9km at Dasna. Packages 3 and 4 are 6 lane expressways without any service lanes. Once complete, travel times from Delhi to Meerut will be slashed to 45 to 60 minutes, and Delhi - Haridwar / Dehradun by over an hour. This will form another North south route towards the Uttarakhand border (see the map above)










*Package 1*





























*Package 2





































Package 4























































Cc. Nitin Gadkari*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So Dasna - Hapur is part of the Delhi - Meerut Expressway despite being a branch to a different city? 

The Ghaziabad bypass section may be the widest highway in India?


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> So Dasna - Hapur is part of the Delhi - Meerut Expressway despite being a branch to a different city?
> 
> The Ghaziabad bypass section may be the widest highway in India?


It seems to be a spur route of the actual expressway. There is another road widening project ongoing from Hapur to Meerut which will be complete by the year end, which is a normal 4 lane highway. So there are now 3 separate main highways going towards Meerut, each starting from a different part of Delhi

The Ghaziabad section is one of the widest, but i think the title still goes to the Delhi Gurgaon highway, which is around 16 lanes wide going by the same logic (8 lane main expressway, the rest being side roads). Not sure why the media keeps calling it the widest, when the actual expressway is only 6 lanes wide.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Delhi-Mumbai Expressway | 1300km | U/C*

Rapid progress has been made in the state of Madhya Pradesh. At current pace, the work should comfortably finish well before the official Jan 2023 deadline. 










*Package 18




























Package 21




















Package 23 - EC yet to be given i guess, since work has yet to begin as of July 








*











*Package 24*




















*Package 25



















^ Work* has recently started on this package. 

Source:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

From what I


ChrisZwolle said:


> So Dasna - Hapur is part of the Delhi - Meerut Expressway despite being a branch to a different city?
> 
> The Ghaziabad bypass section may be the widest highway in India?


From what I've seen, from videos of people driving thru the opened Delhi Meerut Hwy, this is a project with 4 parts:

1. is from Yamuna River to the Border between Delhi and Uttar Pradesh. This segment is *open*, and it's labelled, and designed as an expressway (Blue signs + shoulders)
2. is upgrade of NH9 from said border to just before the City's bypass Expressway. This segment is *under construction*. It looks like it too will be labelled and designed as an expressway.
3. is the *under construction *trace that goes straight to Meerut. This too seems that it will be labelled and designed as an expressway.
4. NH9 to Hapur. This segment is *open*. And it seems that it is NOT designed and labelled as an expressway. It is designed as a dual carriageway (Green sign+no shoulder)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Purvanchal Expressway*

The 340 kilometer Lucknow - Ghazipur Expressway:









Uttar Pradesh: Purvanchal Expressway will be open to public from January 26


The 340-km long expressway, whose foundation stone was laid by Prime Minister Narendra Modi in 2018, will connect Lucknow to Ghazipur, the state additional chief secretary (home) Awanish K Awasthi told ET.




economictimes.indiatimes.com





I tracked it on satellite images:









Observations:

Quite curvy route
Curves could be rather tight for high-speed traffic
Not a lot of interchanges. I could find only 3 interchanges between the endpoints, which would mean the interchanges are spaced over 100 kilometers apart. There aren't many cities on this route either.
the western beginning is just outside of Lucknow
the eastern endpoint seems arbitrary. It stops just before the Ganges on a two-lane road, not near a major city or logical extension.

I understand that this is a state-built expressway (by Uttar Pradesh) so it may not have been coordinated with other states. Wouldn't it made more sense to let it run to Varanasi or Patna?


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Purvanchal Expressway*
> 
> The 340 kilometer Lucknow - Ghazipur Expressway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uttar Pradesh: Purvanchal Expressway will be open to public from January 26
> 
> 
> The 340-km long expressway, whose foundation stone was laid by Prime Minister Narendra Modi in 2018, will connect Lucknow to Ghazipur, the state additional chief secretary (home) Awanish K Awasthi told ET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tracked it on satellite images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Observations:
> 
> Quite curvy route
> Curves could be rather tight for high-speed traffic
> Not a lot of interchanges. I could find only 3 interchanges between the endpoints, which would mean the interchanges are spaced over 100 kilometers apart. There aren't many cities on this route either.
> the western beginning is just outside of Lucknow
> the eastern endpoint seems arbitrary. It stops just before the Ganges on a two-lane road, not near a major city or logical extension.
> I understand that this is a state-built expressway (by Uttar Pradesh) so it may not have been coordinated with other states. Wouldn't it made more sense to let it run to Varanasi or Patna?


There are actually 12 interchanges in total. Although i agree that the density is very low as there are no big cities in between. The expressway will eventually start from Lucknow's outer ring road. The end point of this expressway will eventually be Ballia on the Bihar border. There will be a 40km eastward spur route soon, as that section is now undergoing land acquisition. Varanasi will be linked by phase 2 of the Ganga expressway project (although it is now being pushed to phase 1). 










^rough map of future links to varanasi 

As for Bihar, the state has no money or vision to build anything on its own. The central govt is also not too interested in building any east - west expressway in Bihar. There are close to $10 billion worth of new bridges across the ganga river bridging North and South Bihar currently under construction or land acquisition, so thats where most of the attention is going. Instead they are funding a north south expressway, which reportedly got the approval this week. 









Bihar to soon build its First Expressway in between Aurangabad and Jaynagar


In a bid to connect the 8 North and South District of the state, Bihar to soon build its first Expressway in between Aurangabad and Jaynagar.




www.muzcorner.in












अच्छी खबर! बिहार में पहला एक्सप्रेस-वे बनने का रास्ता साफ, जानें कहां से कहां तक बनेगी ये सड़क?


बिहार के पहले एक्सप्रेस-वे बनने का रास्ता साफ हो गया है। यह मगध क्षेत्र के औरंगाबाद से मिथिला के जयनगर तक बनेगा। दक्षिण से उत्तर बिहार को जोड़ने वाले औरंगाबाद से नेपाल सीमा पर स्थित जयनगर तक बनने वाली...




www.livehindustan.com


----------



## Arul Murugan

*North-South National Highway (NH-44) entering Salem City*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=317127126012752


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Jetpur - Somnath highway | NH-8D | 126km*

The 4-laning of this highway was completed in 2018. This stretch also goes by the name NH151, and i am not sure which is the more recent demarkation. Once the bypass around Junagadh town is complete, travel times between Somnath and Jetpur will be reduced to 90min, from the previous 4 hours.


























































Many of these newly built national highways could be converted into proper expressways at very low costs. The median can be replaced with concrete barriers, guardrails at the sides, and current access roads be closed off and replaced with proper interchanges. Since there isn't much settlements around, land also won't be a big issue. Hopefully this gets done in time.

CC. Iron triangle ltd


----------



## MackvinF

New 8 lane cable stayed Zuari Bridge Goa under construction


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Amritsar - Jamnagar expressway | EC-03 | 1316km *

This is one of the largest road projects under construction in West India. This expressway links Amritsar in Punjab, through Haryana, Rajasthan and Gujarat, before terminating at Reliance Refinery in Jamnagar (with a proposed spur line to Adani's Mundra port). Some 780km of this expressway will be built as a 6 lane expressway, while the rest is a brownfield expansion into dual carriageways. 

Large portions of the expressway in Rajasthan is as straight as the crow flies. There wont be much civilian traffic in most of the road, as it is mainly built to facilitate the various mega oil and petrochemical refineries in Gujarat and Rajasthan. The construction deadline is March 2023. 



















Credit: @NFZANMNIM


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Rewa - Jabalpur - Lakhnadon highway | NH-30/34 | 314km *

Nearly the entire length of NH-30 in the state of Madhya Pradesh has finished being upgraded into a dual carriageway and was opened to traffic 2 weeks ago. This road link is a crucial North - South highway link passing through Central India. It is expected to greatly boost poverty alleviation in the most backward tribal dominated districts of the state. At Lakhnadon, this highway merges with the Nagpur - Jabalpur highway, which is also close to completion. Travel times has been slashed to around 4 hours, from the previous 10+ hours. 












*Sleemnabad - Jabalpur section






























Jabalpur - Lakhnadon section*

From Lakhnadon, this merges with the Nagpur - Jabalpur highway sections through Seoni, Pench and Mansar national parks / tiger reserves. Work on those segments through Kanha and Mansar are still ongoing





































CC. PIU Jabalpur <- pics are from late May, so it looks incomplete in some sections


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Gwalior - Shivpuri - Dewas highway | NH-46 + NH-3 | 470km
*
As an update to post #1,283, the entire length of NH46's 4laning project in the state of Madhya Pradesh is close to completion. This will form a major North - South highway route in the state, drastically reducing travel times. A whole bunch of new segments of this project opened to traffic 2 weeks back
























































Newly opened Gwalior-Shivpuri Section of NH-46 





















*Biaora- Indore Section*


















CC. sahil11p


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Work on world’s longest high-altitude tunnel (Shinku-la pass) to start next year*

Manali: The world’s longest highway tunnel located 12,000ft above sea level will come up under the 16,600ft high Shinku-la pass between Himachal and Ladakh. *Detailed project report (DPR) of the 13.5km tunnel will be ready by October 15.* Tenders for the project will be floated in the forthcoming winter season and work will start next year.

The ministry of defence (MoD) has appointed National Highway and Infrastructure Development Corporation Ltd (NHIDCL), a ministry of road, transport and highways undertaking company, to prepare the DPR for this strategically important tunnel. The company has set a deadline of October 15 to finalise the DPR. NHIDCL officials said they have completed the primary survey and finalised the location of the tunnel’s north and south portals.

Pathak said they have expedited work on the DPR of the tunnel. “The Centre is giving priority on infrastructure in border areas of Ladakh and Himachal. We are trying hard to complete the DPR before October 15 as we want to complete work before winter snowfall. In order to improve road connectivity and its availability throughout the year, NHIDCL has been given the responsibility of preparing the DPR of Shinku-la tunnel. Locals present at the north portal site were extremely happy as they will get all-weather road connectivity,” he said.

Border Roads Organisation (BRO) is making an optional all-weather road to Ladakh via Shinku-la. As Shinku-la pass receives heavy snow in the winter, BRO will build a highway tunnel beneath the pass to facilitate year-round traffic.

Earlier, a small four to five km tunnel was proposed to be built on Darcha-Shinku- la-Kurgiakh axis but engineers are in favour of building this tunnel at a different location. Sources said NHIDCL wanted to make the tunnel near Patseo on Manali-Sarchu-Leh axis. The tunnel’s south portal will be at Patseo, about 30km from Darcha village of Lahaul and its north portal will be at Lakhang in Ladakh’s Zanskar valley. *This tunnel will be almost three-times in length but will reduce much more distance.*






























This is part of the 3rd axis (Darcha-Padam-Nimu) road. This is one of the many upcoming high-altitude tunnels which will be built in the next 10 years, ensuring all weather connectivity to the furthest districts of the indian union. To ensure all-weather 365 days connectivity between Leh & Manali we will need 3 more tunnels 
1. A 13.2 km tunnel at 16000 ft in Baralacha La pass, 
2. A 14.8 km tunnel at 16,800 ft in Lachung La pass
3. A 7.3 km tunnel 17,400 ft in Tanglang La pass

Once these are complete, travel times from Manali to Ladakh will be reduced by nearly 12-24 hours, depending on the season.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is the center route to Ladakh. The eastern route (NH 3) has two passes at 5000 and 5300 meters altitude, whereas the western route (NH 1) has a 4100 meter high pass from Srinagar (and is very close to Pakistan). 

The center route would require quite some road building apart from the Shingo La tunnel.


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is the center route to Ladakh. The eastern route (NH 3) has two passes at 5000 and 5300 meters altitude, whereas the western route (NH 1) has a 4100 meter high pass from Srinagar (and is very close to Pakistan).
> 
> The center route would require quite some road building apart from the Shingo La tunnel.


That is true. Most of the mountain roads are finally being blacktopped and upgraded into proper roads instead of the off road tracks they are currently. However it will be another 4-5 years before most mountain passes are properly upgraded into 2 lane roads 




















For the NH1 Srinagar Leh highway, 2 major tunnels are currently under construction. The first is the 14.2-km-long Zojila tunnel and other is the 6.5-km-long Z-Morh tunnel




















Meanwhile tunnelling on the Lachung La and Tanglang La tunnels will be one of the most challenging road projects in the country's history. Those altitudes is nearly as high as the highest point in Europe/Russia. Plus the costs of such long high-altitude tunnels will be exorbitant, with non-existent population on the other side of the mountains (most of these are being built for military logistics needs).


----------



## SSCwarrior

Stuu said:


> What's the structure for over the tunnel approach?


Looks to be for decoration or reducing glare when exiting the tunnel. Some people online are saying that is also for landslide protection although i don't see how that works out

======

NH-48 at Chiloda, Gujarat transformed from a 2 lane road to a 2+6+2 highway

*2016:*










*Present: *


----------



## SSCwarrior

What a shame. The govt has decided to half ass it and have decided to pick a much much shorter tunnel for the Shinkun La pass. Border Roads Organisation (BRO) presented a 4.25-kilometre tunnel under the 5,091-metre-high Shinkun La pass, whereas the National Highways and Infrastructure Development Corporation Limited (NHIDCL) recommended a much longer 13.5km tunnel under Shinkun La to secure the shortest route on Manali-Darcha-Padun-Nimmu-Leh axis. 

Looks like the defence ministry and the Ladakh administration decided to go for the cheapest option, instead of the better one. BRO's tunnel being much shorter has a proposed cost of ~$150 million whereas NHIDCL will likely cost >$1 billion. The shorter tunnel won't solve the problem of the road being buried under snow for over 8 months each year









Defence ministry clears the BRO tunnel under Shinkun La in Ladakh


Defence minister Rajnath Singh took a decision in favour of shorter 4.5km tunnel proposal of Border Roads Organisation but the order could not be issued as all the top officials involved in the project were hit by coronavirus.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is this part of the completely new route from Rohtang Pass to Leh? The current road travels through three mountain passes of 4900 - 5300 meters altitude.


----------



## blankfaces

fuwad said:


> *Sammruddhi Mahamarg Drone View! Nagpur Mumbai Expressway ! L&T ROB Girder Erection (Pakage 10).*


x-posting from the original thread


----------



## blankfaces

*Soon! ₹50K-cr Chennai-Surat Highway which cuts travel time by 6 hrs*

*Union Road Transport and Highways Minister Nitin Gadkari says the project will enable development of new economic corridors near underdeveloped areas close to Kurnool, Akkalkot, Solapur, Ahmednagar and Nashik that require faster growth *

In a major boost to Chennai’s road connectivity, the Union government has approved a ₹50,000-crore expressway project for developing faster connectivity between Tamil Nadu’s capital and Gujarat’s Surat. The project will cut down travel time between Chennai and Surat by six hours and distance by 330 km, enabling drivers to avoid congested roads running around Bangalore, Pune and Mumbai.

Currently, vehicles have to travel 1,600 km from Chennai to reach Surat and this distance will be reduced to 1,270 km when the proposed project comes into operation.

Apart from providing faster connectivity from Chennai to Surat, the expressway project will also provide an onward option for north India too with a link to the Delhi-Mumbai expressway at Surat. Therefore, goods destined for places like Jaipur, Delhi, Chandigarh and Jammu can also be transported using the proposed expressway. Similarly, goods from northern and western part of India can be transported faster to Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh, Telangana and Karnataka.


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is this part of the completely new route from Rohtang Pass to Leh? The current road travels through three mountain passes of 4900 - 5300 meters altitude.


Yes it is part of the Darcha-Padum-Nimu road, which largely started being blacktopped around 2018


----------



## SSCwarrior

*NH52 - New Aurangabad Bypass*

Works have progressed significantly in the last year after taking forever to settle land disputes. This is a 30km 4 lane highway which will connect directly to the Mumbai Nagpur expressway. Works are expected to be complete by the end of the year 

10 months ago









Now








CC. Swapnil Deoraye
https://twitter.com/DeorayeSwapnil
*Starting point*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Etawah - Auraiya - Chitrakoot expressway*

Construction of this 300km long expressway is progressing smoothly. Overall progress has increased to 60%, from just 21% in November. Construction should complete by May next year, well ahead of the December 2022 contractual deadline as long as the state doesnt lockdown again. Once complete, travel times between Delhi and Chitrakoot will reduce from the present 14hrs to just 6 hrs















































From upeidaofficial


----------



## SSCwarrior

A bizzare 6 span bridge is under construction at the backwaters of the Gosikhurd dam, which is being built by the state's Public Works Department (PWD). It will link Nagpur and Bhandara district together. The bridge is mainly built to attract tourists to a temple at a nearby hill. It will be a basic 2 lane bridge. From a TOI article: 


> The bridge will start with cable-stayed span of 65 meter, followed by four spans of 140 meters each, and end again with a span of 65 meter. Thus, six cable-stayed stretches will be seen







































Not sure how this is any cheaper than just building a single span


----------



## sidney_jec

SSCwarrior said:


> A bizzare 6 span bridge is under construction at the backwaters of the Gosikhurd dam, which is being built by the state's Public Works Department (PWD). It will link Nagpur and Bhandara district together. The bridge is mainly built to attract tourists to a temple at a nearby hill. It will be a basic 2 lane bridge. From a TOI article:
> 
> Not sure how this is any cheaper than just building a single span


we Indians unfortunately have this habit of finding out something and overusing it to an extent that it loses its value and novelty factor altogether. Same has happened with cable stayed bridges, cheese, pasta/pizza and a lot of other things


----------



## sidney_jec

saurabh85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400709981519769610





guitarmafia said:


> ..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401155622737911809





guitarmafia said:


> ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401766239731523586


X-posting some pics and videos of the nearly completed Purvanchal Exressway in the state of Uttar Pradesh in India. This expressway has been completed in a record time including land acquisition.


----------



## Sharabh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402211312042606595


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Chittoor - Mallavaram highway | NH-140 *

This is a newly declared 58km long, 6 lane highway which starts at NH-40/NH-69 at Chittoor and ends at NH-71 (Mallavaram) near Tirupati. Construction is still ongoing and should complete by the end of the year. It will be part of the new highway corridor from Bangalore to Tirupati. Most of the alignment runs as a 2+6+2 (service lane) configuration. The service lanes are still largely under works

*Alignment: *









































































Source: Rajagopal Reddy Karveti


----------



## Paul Munoz

sidney_jec said:


> India is building at least 10 new greenfield expressways. Wonder why we don't have any information regarding the same in this thread. Anyway, listing down the projects for India
> 
> 1) Delhi - Mumbai greenfield expressway - access controlled 8 lanes expandable up to 10 with paved shoulder. ~1250 km. Construction started Dec 2018. Estimated date of completion - Dec 2022
> 2) Delhi - Meerut expressway - 14/8/6 lane access controlled with paved shoulder ~150 km. Construction started Jan 2016. Estimated date of completion - Mid 2021
> 3) Mumbai - Nagpur expressway - 8 lane access controlled with paved shoulder ~ 710 km. Construction started Nov 2018. Estimated date of completion - End 2021
> 4) Lucknow - Azamgarh - Balia Purvanchal Expressway - 6 lane access controlled with paved shoulder ~ 348 km. Construction started Oct 2018. Estimated date of completion - Mid 2021 (70% work has been completed)
> 5) Etawah- Jhansi Bundelkhand Expressway - 4 lane expandable up to 6 access controlled with paved shoulder ~ 348 km. Construction started Jan 2020. Estimated date of completion - Jan 2023
> 6) Amritsar - Jamnagar Expressway - 6 lane access controlled with paved shoulder ~ 1316 km. Construction started Feb 2019. Estimated date of completion - NA
> 7) Delhi - Amritsar - Katra Expressway - 4 lane access controlled with paved shoulder ~ 575 km. Construction to begin shortly. Estimated date of completion - NA
> 8) Gorakhpur Link Expressway - 4 lane access controlled with paved shoulder ~ 90 km. Construction started Dec 2019. Estimated date of completion - Dec 2022
> 9) Meerut - Prayagraj Ganga Expressway - 6 lanes access controlled with paved shoulder ~ 594 km. Construction to begin by mid 2021. Estimated date of completion - end of 2025
> 10) Bengaluru - Chennai Expressway - 4 lanes expandable up to 8 lanes access controlled with paved shoulder ~ 262 km. Construction to begin by mid 2021. Estimated date of completion - NA
> 
> 
> There are some more intra city expressways and some under the process of approval that will soon see some action on the ground


Good day everyone.
I'm interested in if anyone can find the different construction companies for each project carried out in India. 
Thank you!


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Sela Tunnel*

Works are ongoing on the Sela tunnel in west Arunachal Pradesh, which will reduce the distance between Dirang and Tawang by 10 km once complete. The tunnel is being excavated below the 4,200 metres (13,800 ft) Sela Pass





































Works should be completed by early next year

==



Paul Munoz said:


> Good day everyone.
> I'm interested in if anyone can find the different construction companies for each project carried out in India.
> Thank you!


You can find them on the local forum thread or this website ProjectsToday|Projects information, Analysis, Reports & Tenders. Might need to sign up an account though


----------



## Sharabh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406508378315059202


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Pune Outer Ring Road*

Land acquisition for this project is going on badly. There is a reason why this project which was first formally proposed 15 years ago has still not taken off. Farmers owning the land have threatened to kill government officials who recently visited the villages to talk about compensation!









शेतकरी संतापले; अधिकाऱ्यांना बैठकीतच दिली जीवे मारण्याची धमकी


रिंगरोडसाठी भुसंपादन करण्यास शेतकर्‍यांनी तीव्र विरोध दर्शवला आहे.




www.sarkarnama.in





And today, they have a new demand! 


> He said the demand is to cancel the project an*d if the state government wants to go ahead with it then they should plan it on barren land*. The road should have a maximum width of 36 meters as against the existing 110 meters as proposed by the Maharashtra State Road Development Corporation (MSRDC) for the 170 km stretch, he said.











Pune: Bhor, Haveli villagers on hunger strike against land acquisition for ring road


The villagers said that the protest will continue with five villagers of each affected village sitting at dharna every day and will follow covid-appropriate behaviour.




indianexpress.com





I wonder where these farmers get their arrogance from. They are the single biggest reason for the poor road infrastructure in this country, get so many freebies every election and land compensation higher than first world countries, but still they are not satisfied

This project is already on track to be one of the costliest expressway projects in the world. The latest cost estimate for this 170km 8 lane corridor is Rs270bn (~$3.8 billion), with nearly $1 billion being spent on land acquisition alone. Pune is getting 2 ring road projects, both of which have been long delayed due to land issues

*175km 8 lane ring road project by MSRDC











124km 8 lane ring road project by Pune Metropolitan Development Authority (with 30km overlapping section with the MSRDC plan)








*

NHAI has recently agreed to help build the project if PMRDA manages to acquire the land, but the land acquisition is the billion dollar question









Pune Ring-Road Project: PMRDA To Acquire Land, NHAI To Construct


Punekarnews.in is the first and only English language hyper-local news portal of Pune and Pimpri Chinchwad. It was launched in July 2014.




www.punekarnews.in


----------



## SSCwarrior

A few more road projects have started feasibility/design studies. These projects come under Lot-11 of Bharatmala-phase-2. This brings the total length of access-controlled highways/expressways that are being considered under phase 2 to 9150km.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Parwanoo - Solan highway | NH5*

A 40km section of the Kalka Shimla highway was recently opened to traffic. Construction started in late 2015 and was supposed to be completed by the end of 2018, but it was delayed by the triple blow of land problems, a court order stalling work for nearly a year and then the lack of construction workers due to covid. 




































But the state urgently needs proper expressways as these highways have way too many curves and prone to landslides as they are built on slopes of hills


----------



## SSCwarrior

NHAI debt reaches new high of Rs 3.2 trillion; toll revenue dips 4%


Borrowing up seven times in five years, growing at a CAGR of 47.6 per cent from Rs 45,300 crore at the end of March 2016




www.business-standard.com





NHAI's debt has seen a nearly exponential rise in the last 5 years. It has risen 27% in the last year to a new high of Rs 3.17 trillion from Rs 2.49 trillion last fiscal. I wonder if this will affect future projects although NHAI seems to be doubling down on building new highways

*NHAI's debt
FY 2014/15 - *Rs 241 billion (~$3.5 billion)
*FY 2020/21 - *Rs 2.49 trillion (~$35 billion)
*FY 2021/22 - *Rs 3.17 trillion (~$42 billion)

*NHAI's capital expenditure
FY 2014/15 -* Rs 378 billion (~$5 billion)
*FY 2020/21 - *Rs 1.71 trillion (~$22 billion)
*FY 2021/22 - *Rs 2.25 trillion (~$30 billion)
*FY 2022/23 (proposed based on pipeline) ~*Rs 3 trillion ($40 billion)


----------



## SSCwarrior

Construction of the Thane - Borivali link road will begin in March next year. It will feature a 11.8km long tunnel under the Sanjay Gandhi National Park, which will be the longest road tunnel in Maharashtra, and India's longest 6 lane road tunnel once complete. It will slash the travel time from the current 60-minutes to barely 15-minutes between Borivali on the Western Express Highway to Thane. The project will cost Rs110bn (~$1.5billion)


















Work on India's longest road tunnel to start in Mumbai in March 2022


The work on building India’s longest 11.80 km road tunnel linking Thane-Borivali — passing under the Sanjay Gandhi National Park (SGNP) — will get underway in March 2022. Announcing this here on Thursday, Maharashtra PWD Minister Eknath Gaikwad said: “We have completed the land acquisition




www.dailypioneer.com


----------



## sidney_jec

Update on the Bangalore-Mysore Expressway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416809609650573313


----------



## sidney_jec

Purvanchal Expressway in the state of UP. The expressway is almost 95% complete and most likely to be inaugurated next month


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415981433500307457


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was looking into the expressway plans of India, in particular the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway and the Ganga Expressway.

I've noticed some unusual things.

First, the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway. As I understand, it was an extension from the originally planned Vadodara - Mumbai Expressway, which is now the southern part of the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway. Large parts of the Delhi - Vadodara segment are visible on satellite images on Google Earth. However its alignment is fairly unusual, instead of providing access to medium size cities along the way, it takes a route that bypasses all relevant cities at a considerable distance. It appears to be designed solely for very long distance traffic and not regional or interregional traffic between medium sized cities. The southern part between Vadodara and Mumbai seems to be running closer to other cities (like Surat or Bharuch).

Delhi - Vadodara does not follow an existing corridor (like NH 48 or via Indore). This kind of planning is rather unusual, especially at this scale of running hundreds of kilometers through rural areas instead of connecting cities along the way. For example China, Japan, the United States or Europe have not designed their major highways this way. The idea is usually that new expressways are more profitable if they can also serve regional traffic instead of solely long-distance traffic.



Then the Ganga Expressway. Apparently the plans for this expressway have changed, it was originally planned from Noida to Bailly, following the southern bank of the Ganges and connecting major cities along that way (closer to NH 19 - former NH 2). The current plan according to Wikipedia is to start somewhere near Meerut and following mostly the northern bank of the Ganges, but also bypassing all relevant cities in the region (like Bareilly, Lucknow & Kanpur) until Allahabad. I wonder how this is a viable strategy, route close to NH 19, or close to Bareilly and Lucknow seems to make more sense.

Similarly, the nearly completed Purvanchal Expressway is in the same region of the eastern extension of the Ganga Expressway. However except from its starting point Lucknow, it does not connect to other major cities, it ends seemingly arbitrarily east of Ghazipur. Wouldn't it make more sense to end at Ballia? Or more towards Patna. The Purvanchal Expressway has a very curvy design by the way, I'm not sure if this is great for traffic safety. It's much more curvy than the Yamuna, Delhi - Meerut or Delhi - Mumbai expressways.

Also, are there plans for a continuous expressway from Delhi towards Kolkata? NH 19 seems to be mostly a dual carriageway by now, but it's not a high-standard expressway for the most part.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Astaldi & Reliance Infrastructure signed a contract in 2018 to construct the Versova - Bandra Sea Link, which is a phase of the Coastal Road of Mumbai.



https://www.astaldi.com/en/press-releases/astaldi-carry-out-versova-bandra-sea-link-project-mumbai-total-contract-value



However I cannot find any construction activitiy in that corridor on February 2021 satellite images in Google Earth.

Astaldi is an Italian construction company. They attempted many projects in Eastern Europe, with a mixed track record. They were considered to be better than most Italian construction companies doing road construction outside of Italy (most of those projects were either significantly behind schedule or had their contracts terminated). Astaldi was acquired by Webuild (formerly Salini Impregilo) in 2020, which has a very poor track record in Europe.

I wonder if that's a reason why no construction is visible 2.5 years after signing a contract...? The same happened a lot in Eastern Europe where Italian construction companies did not mobilize sufficiently after winning a contract.


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> Astaldi & Reliance Infrastructure signed a contract in 2018 to construct the Versova - Bandra Sea Link, which is a phase of the Coastal Road of Mumbai.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.astaldi.com/en/press-releases/astaldi-carry-out-versova-bandra-sea-link-project-mumbai-total-contract-value
> 
> 
> 
> However I cannot find any construction activitiy in that corridor on February 2021 satellite images in Google Earth.
> 
> Astaldi is an Italian construction company. They attempted many projects in Eastern Europe, with a mixed track record. They were considered to be better than most Italian construction companies doing road construction outside of Italy (most of those projects were either significantly behind schedule or had their contracts terminated). Astaldi was acquired by Webuild (formerly Salini Impregilo) in 2020, which has a very poor track record in Europe.
> 
> I wonder if that's a reason why no construction is visible 2.5 years after signing a contract...? The same happened a lot in Eastern Europe where Italian construction companies did not mobilize sufficiently after winning a contract.


Yes, and the Indian company they signed the JV, Anil Ambani's reliance infrastructure, is equally useless. Construction has started this year, but it is going on painfully slow. Both the progress status and construction photos is found on MSRDC's website






Project Progress | MSRDC


CMF Description, CMF build in 2015, cmf description.




msrdc-vbsl.com





The project wont complete this century with these 2 building it. To make matters worse, the courts have also had their own share of fun by delaying construction by almost 2 years after the contract was signed due to environmental issues. The deadline now has been pushed back to 2025


----------



## SSCwarrior

One of the more audacious proposals in recent years would be the Versova-Virar sea link in Mumbai. This will be an extension of the 17km long Versova - Bandra sea-link project mentioned above. It has been proposed to be a 4+4 lane structure and will be between 43 - 47km long, making it more than twice as long as the current longest bridge in India, the Mumbai trans harbour link, once complete. Together with connecting links, the whole route will be over 83km long if built









Maharashtra cabinet committee gives a go-ahead to Mumbai’s Versova-Virar sea link


In a significant development, cabinet committee on the infrastructure of Maharashtra government on Thursday gave a go-ahead to the 43-km extension to the Versova-Bandra sea link till Virar




www.hindustantimes.com














The project is currently undergoing detailed design studies. If the government approves the DPR, it will likely be marred with huge opposition, and probably justified, as there will be an ugly concrete viaduct parallel to the entire Mumbai's west coast


----------



## ankanSFO

SSCwarrior said:


> One of the more audacious proposals in recent years would be the Versova-Virar sea link in Mumbai. This will be an extension of the 17km long Versova - Bandra sea-link project mentioned above. It has been proposed to be a 4+4 lane structure and will be between 43 - 47km long, making it more than twice as long as the current longest bridge in India, the Mumbai trans harbour link, once complete. Together with connecting links, the whole route will be over 83km long if built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maharashtra cabinet committee gives a go-ahead to Mumbai’s Versova-Virar sea link
> 
> 
> In a significant development, cabinet committee on the infrastructure of Maharashtra government on Thursday gave a go-ahead to the 43-km extension to the Versova-Bandra sea link till Virar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project is currently undergoing detailed design studies. If the government approves the DPR, it will likely be marred with huge opposition, and probably justified, as there will be an ugly concrete viaduct parallel to the entire Mumbai's west coast


The project is so long! I am sure that it will help decrease vehicular traffic to Virar for years to come, that is if it does get built. I hope it goes through, really.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An 8.5 kilometer tunnel has opened to traffic in Jammu & Kashmir today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422798746182590474


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> I was looking into the expressway plans of India, in particular the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway and the Ganga Expressway.
> 
> I've noticed some unusual things.
> 
> First, the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway. As I understand, it was an extension from the originally planned Vadodara - Mumbai Expressway, which is now the southern part of the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway. Large parts of the Delhi - Vadodara segment are visible on satellite images on Google Earth. However its alignment is fairly unusual, instead of providing access to medium size cities along the way, it takes a route that bypasses all relevant cities at a considerable distance. It appears to be designed solely for very long distance traffic and not regional or interregional traffic between medium sized cities. The southern part between Vadodara and Mumbai seems to be running closer to other cities (like Surat or Bharuch).
> 
> Delhi - Vadodara does not follow an existing corridor (like NH 48 or via Indore). This kind of planning is rather unusual, especially at this scale of running hundreds of kilometers through rural areas instead of connecting cities along the way. For example China, Japan, the United States or Europe have not designed their major highways this way. The idea is usually that new expressways are more profitable if they can also serve regional traffic instead of solely long-distance traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Ganga Expressway. Apparently the plans for this expressway have changed, it was originally planned from Noida to Bailly, following the southern bank of the Ganges and connecting major cities along that way (closer to NH 19 - former NH 2). The current plan according to Wikipedia is to start somewhere near Meerut and following mostly the northern bank of the Ganges, but also bypassing all relevant cities in the region (like Bareilly, Lucknow & Kanpur) until Allahabad. I wonder how this is a viable strategy, route close to NH 19, or close to Bareilly and Lucknow seems to make more sense.
> 
> Similarly, the nearly completed Purvanchal Expressway is in the same region of the eastern extension of the Ganga Expressway. However except from its starting point Lucknow, it does not connect to other major cities, it ends seemingly arbitrarily east of Ghazipur. Wouldn't it make more sense to end at Ballia? Or more towards Patna. The Purvanchal Expressway has a very curvy design by the way, I'm not sure if this is great for traffic safety. It's much more curvy than the Yamuna, Delhi - Meerut or Delhi - Mumbai expressways.
> 
> Also, are there plans for a continuous expressway from Delhi towards Kolkata? NH 19 seems to be mostly a dual carriageway by now, but it's not a high-standard expressway for the most part.


Recently there has been 2 separate proposals that will make a continuous expressway towards Kolkata. The first was the Nepal Border (Raxaul) - Haldia port expressway which was mentioned at #1,515 . Just yesterday, another proposal was made, this time for a Patna - Kolkata expressway. Now it is very unlikely for 2 parallel expressways to be built as the 2 proposed expressways will be less than 30km apart. It is likely that they are the same project with different spurs to link to Patna and Kolkata. Construction of these are not supposed to begin any time before 2025, so it will be at least 2030 before there is a proper expressway between Delhi and Kolkata. The purvanchal expressway will be extended to Patna by 2024

As for the Delhi Mumbai expressway, that is because a 6 lane highway already exists in the route you mentioned, and it is slowly being converted into a limited access-control highway, at least between Delhi - Jaipur - Udaipur - Ahmedabad. The bigger reason is to save on land costs (the current alignment is $2 billion cheaper). This is the second of 3 corridors that will be built between Mumbai and Delhi. 










^ A Mumbai - Indore expressway has been proposed under BM-Phase 2. Meanwhile from Indore - Kota/_Gwalior_ the Chambal expressway has been proposed. Post Gwalior there is no direct link for now, but once these routes start construction, it makes sense to build a Gwalior - Delhi expressway. The current highway along this route is a mismatch of 2 and 4 lane highways

As for the expressways in UP, i think @guitarmafia can give a better reason


----------



## NFZANMNIM

According to this artice from today, what's shown on the map will be the path that the new Patna - Kolkata Expressway (470km) will follow

Total cost will be 179 Billion rupees, about 2.4 billion USD

This will happen for the first time in Bihar, Patna-Kolkata Expressway will be a completely new road after Bihar Sharif | Friday | 6th August, 2021


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Furthermore, according to this link here, portions of the "Kolkata - Nepal Expressway" will indeed be the same at "Delhi - Koltaka Expressway"
Bids Invited for Nepal Border – Haldia Port Expressway’s DPR 22 Apr 2021
If i were to take a guess at the approximation of these alignments, i'd say


----------



## SSCwarrior

NFZANMNIM said:


> Furthermore, according to this link here, portions of the "Kolkata - Nepal Expressway" will indeed be the same at "Delhi - Koltaka Expressway"
> Bids Invited for Nepal Border – Haldia Port Expressway’s DPR 22 Apr 2021
> If i were to take a guess at the approximation of these alignments, i'd say
> 
> View attachment 1874221


Great find! A Varanasi - Ranchi - Kolkata expressway is also proposed under BM-Phase 2. The ganga expressway will be extended to Varanasi in phase 2 (likely by 2026). That means there will be 2 clear expressway routes between Delhi and Kolkata by the end of the decade. West Bengal desperately needs its own expressway. A highway corridor between Kolkata and Siliguri was first mentioned a few months back during the budget. However i think it is a normal 4-lane highway 









Kolkata-Siliguri Highway Project Gets Central Boost of Rs 25,000 Crore | All You Need to Know


In West Bengal, which goes to polls in April-May this year, the government allocated Rs 25,000 crore to develop 675 km-long corridor and augment the Kolkata-Siliguri road connectivity.




www.india.com


----------



## guitarmafia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Then the Ganga Expressway. Apparently the plans for this expressway have changed, it was originally planned from Noida to Bailly, following the southern bank of the Ganges and connecting major cities along that way (closer to NH 19 - former NH 2). The current plan according to Wikipedia is to start somewhere near Meerut and following mostly the northern bank of the Ganges, but also bypassing all relevant cities in the region (like Bareilly, Lucknow & Kanpur) until Allahabad. I wonder how this is a viable strategy, route close to NH 19, or close to Bareilly and Lucknow seems to make more sense.
> 
> Similarly, the nearly completed Purvanchal Expressway is in the same region of the eastern extension of the Ganga Expressway. However except from its starting point Lucknow, it does not connect to other major cities, it ends seemingly arbitrarily east of Ghazipur. Wouldn't it make more sense to end at Ballia? Or more towards Patna. The Purvanchal Expressway has a very curvy design by the way, I'm not sure if this is great for traffic safety. It's much more curvy than the Yamuna, Delhi - Meerut or Delhi - Mumbai expressways.
> 
> Also, are there plans for a continuous expressway from Delhi towards Kolkata? NH 19 seems to be mostly a dual carriageway by now, but it's not a high-standard expressway for the most part.


Regarding Ganga and other expressways, yes, some plans have changed, partially due to local administration but mostly due to NHAI.
But more importantly, Ganga and Purvanchal expressways are not National expressways and are being built by UPEIDA (Uttar Pradesh Expressways and Industrial Development Authority). As the name suggests, its a state body with the main focus on the state connectivity rather than national or interstate connectivity *and* the development of new industrial corridors.
As some NH routes already serve as industrial corridors, new alignment is needed to create new ones and push new economic activities towards hinterlands. So the connectivity model UPEIDA is following will have at least three NW-SW major trunks, which are interconnected via many E-W links. The corridors will be generally between two major cities while keeping the alignment as straight as possible with link roads(expressway standard or otherwise, depending on the size/importance) to town/cities falling along the alignment.

Even the original alignment of Ganga expressway (which was unfeasible btw due to being way to close to Ganga river, acting as a flood wall) wasn't going to connect cities directly except the end points. Bareilly, Lucknow and Kanpur were connected with either link expressways or other major trunks. Smaller cities were connected with good SHs or NHs.
This is the same even with the new alignment. Keep in mind that UPEIDA expressways aren't planned in isolation. They are part of a bigger network. Eventual plan is to have a comprehensive expressway net.

The planning sometime fails because of unstable NHAI plans and its weird competition with UPEIDA. Purvanchal expressway ends where it ends due to earlier NHAI plans to have a Varanasi - Gaya - Kolkata expressway, which is now replaced by Varanasi - Ranchi - Kolkata expressway. As per the original plans, Purvanchal eway would have been connected to the said eway via a link road by NHAI in Bihar, near UP border.
It still serves the purpose of the state because it will get connectivity towards Balia via Balia link expressway (part of Ganga expressway phase II) but it isn't as great for Kolkata connectivity as of now, which isn't the responsibility of UPEIDA.

NHAI also doesn't like UPEIDA building its expressways close to the NH alignments because apparently, it affects their toll collection. This is the reason for many cancelled link eways to Purvanchal expressway. Link eways were planned for Ayodhya, Prayagraj, Varanasi and Gorakhpur. Sans Gorakhpur link expressway which doesn't have a NH alignment close to it, all others are now most probably scrapped due to complaints from NHAI.
Similar thing happened to Ganga expressway, where its end point and alignment closed to Meerut was changed. Earlier it was supposed to end on Delhi - Meerut expressway but now it will end on Meerut - Hapur highway and NHAI will connect it to DME via a link. Reason given for the alignment/end point change was that the original alignment will affect the toll collection of NHAI on DME, Meerut-Hapur and Delhi-Hapur roads.
This is also the reason why some of the UPEIDA plans like, Jhansi - Kanpur - Lucknow - Barabanki - Ayodhya - Gorakhpur will probably never happen. The only hope is that NHAI itself upgrade their respective alignments to fully access controlled routes.

As for Purvanchal expressway looking curvy. What scale are you looking at? Unless its 500m or below all eways will look like that even in Europe. Minimum sight distances are way better than any other non-UPEIDA roads in the country. Even the steepest curves are designed for a minimum 120kmph.
Only Agra Lucknow eway has a somewhat weird alignment but that was due to vested political interest.

And if you are looking for a single Delhi - Kolkata eway project similar to Delhi - Mumbai, then no. There are currently no plans for such an eway. But Delhi - Kolkata will have a continuous eway route, through Varanasi - Ranchi - Kolkata expressway and UPEIDA eways or Patna - Kolkata eway + UPEIDA eways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's the Purvanchal Expressway on a satellite image (zoomed out to about 100 km). It's much curvier than the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway or the Agra - Lucknow Expressway (the latter was also a UP state project?)


----------



## guitarmafia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Here's the Purvanchal Expressway on a satellite image (zoomed out to about 100 km). It's much curvier than the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway or the Agra - Lucknow Expressway (the latter was also a UP state project?)


Like I said, it doesn't matter how it looks zoomed out. These are the minimum standards for this Eway..










Mind you, these are the minimum standards. Almost all of the eway will have better properties. For example, except for any anomaly, minimum sight distances are generally above 500m throughout the expressway.


----------



## guitarmafia

SSCwarrior said:


> Great find! A Varanasi - Ranchi - Kolkata expressway is also proposed under BM-Phase 2. The ganga expressway will be extended to Varanasi in phase 2 (likely by 2026). That means there will be 2 clear expressway routes between Delhi and Kolkata by the end of the decade. West Bengal desperately needs its own expressway. A highway corridor between Kolkata and Siliguri was first mentioned a few months back during the budget. However i think it is a normal 4-lane highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolkata-Siliguri Highway Project Gets Central Boost of Rs 25,000 Crore | All You Need to Know
> 
> 
> In West Bengal, which goes to polls in April-May this year, the government allocated Rs 25,000 crore to develop 675 km-long corridor and augment the Kolkata-Siliguri road connectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.india.com


Chances of Siliguri - Kolkata being an EC are quite high. If NHAI doesn't take this opportunity then we can probably forget about an access controlled N-S WB corridor being completed before the end of this decade. LA for a separate access controlled corridor in WB will be a much much bigger nightmare than any kind of LA in Bihar.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 7780 meter long tunnel has been broken through on the Mumbai - Nagpur Expressway:









Longest twin-tunnel on Mumbai-Nagpur expressway to be ready by Sep - The Statesman


The third breakthrough on the right-hand side tunnel was completed on Tuesday - three months ahead of schedule - by teams of Afcons Infrastructure Ltd on Package 14 of the Greenfield project of Mumbai-Nagpur Super Communication Expressway.




www.thestatesman.com





The location: Google Maps or OpenStreetMap


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Amritsar - Jamnagar expressway (?) | EC-03 | 1316km*

Some 780km of this expressway will be built as a 6 lane expressway, while the rest is a brownfield expansion into dual carriageways. NHAI's nonsensical road classification strikes again. This whole corridor, along with many I have posted above previously, are declared as 'Economic Corridors' rather than expressways. ECs are access-controlled corridors but not fully built to expressway standards. Some differences are mainly the interchange density, lack of median crash barriers (although i have seen documents published last year calling for all highways to be refitted with jersey or beam barriers) and lower design speed of 100kph

These are the July updates. The source was only in 360p


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've noticed a greenfield highway under construction in Kerala & Tamil Nadu. Is this officially an expressway? It's approximately 74 kilometers long from the Thiruvananthapuram bypass to Kanyakumari. 

It's built as a bypass of National Highway 66. I've read on Wikipedia that the progress to expand NH 66 in Kerala is slow due to land expropriation and a dispute over the widening: 60 or 45 meters wide. In either case, there is a huge amount of buildings close to the road, satellite images show that Kerala is very densely populated even outside the cities and NH 66 is mostly lined with houses and buildings. 

The Maharashtra and Karnataka sections of NH 66 have already been widened to four lanes, mostly on its existing alignment. A lot of bridges in Karnataka have been twinned. Recent satellite images do not show such a progress of NH 66 widening in Kerala, except for this new greenfield highway south of Thiruvananthapuram.

Link to area: Google Maps


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've noticed a greenfield highway under construction in Kerala & Tamil Nadu. Is this officially an expressway? It's approximately 74 kilometers long from the Thiruvananthapuram bypass to Kanyakumari.
> 
> It's built as a bypass of National Highway 66. I've read on Wikipedia that the progress to expand NH 66 in Kerala is slow due to land expropriation and a dispute over the widening: 60 or 45 meters wide. In either case, there is a huge amount of buildings close to the road, satellite images show that Kerala is very densely populated even outside the cities and NH 66 is mostly lined with houses and buildings.
> 
> The Maharashtra and Karnataka sections of NH 66 have already been widened to four lanes, mostly on its existing alignment. A lot of bridges in Karnataka have been twinned. Recent satellite images do not show such a progress of NH 66 widening in Kerala, except for this new greenfield highway south of Thiruvananthapuram.
> 
> Link to area: Google Maps


No that is not an expressway but a regular national highway, mostly on a new alignment. That section is officially known as the NH66 bypass project. As for the actually NH66 itself, you are right that the progress is painfully slow in Kerala, thanks to the idiotic communists who fought against the expansion when it was first mooted. However to their credit, they seemed to have finally grown some sense and have started working with NHAI. The entire NH66 in Kerala spanning over 500km will be upgraded to 6 lanes (45m ROW). The proposed road surface is easily the most compact of any road project in India. The cost for upgrading is pegged at Rs500 bn (~$7billion), and a deadline of 2025. The first packages for its widening have been awarded in the last few months











The good thing is people's mindsets is slowly changing. It is still one of the hardest states to acquire land, but things seem to be changing mainly due to the very high compensation given


There have also been a decent amount of new greenfield highways proposed for Kerala in the last few months. These are currently undergoing land acquisition. Unsure if they will eventually be upgraded to expressway standards, but they seem to be fully access-controlled and built on new alignments

*1. Six laning of Tamilnadu/Kerala border (Walayar) to Vadakkanchery section from Existing Chainage Km.182.207 (Design Chainage Km182.207) to Existing Chainage Km 236.130 (Design Chainage Km.235.702) on National Highway No 544 (Old NH-47)











2. Six laning of Thrissur to Angamaly section from Existing Chainage Km 270.000 (Design Chainage Km.264.057) to Existing Chainage Km 309.400 (Design Chainage km.303.457) on National Highway No 544 (Old NH-47) and Proposed greenfield alignment of Ernakulam Bypass from Angamaly to Kundanoor of length 44.7Km*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*3. NH 966 Palakkad - Kozhikode from Km.0.000 to Km.122.248 greenfield highway











4. NH 85 Kochi - Theni highway - 165km*

This will be built on a new alignment. 
*







*


----------



## SSCwarrior

देहरादून से टिहरी झील तक बनेगी 35 किमी लंबी डबल लेन टनल,जानिए कितनी दूरी हो जाएगी कम


देहरादून से टिहरी झील के लिए 35 किमी लम्बी डबल लेन टनल बनाई जाएगी। इसके बन जाने के बाद दून से टिहरी का सफर तय करने में एक घंटा से भी कम समय लगेगा। उन्होंने कहा कि मौजूदा समय में देहरादून से टिहरी झील...




www.livehindustan.com





Almost no chance of this happening, but the Uttarakhand government has formally requested for the Dehradun - Tehri road tunnel to be approved. This is a whopping 35km(!) long 2 lane tunnel that will cost over 9000cr ($1.3 billion) which will reduce travel distance by nearly 60km. This will be almost 50% longer than the longest road tunnel in the world if it ever gets built.


----------



## SSCwarrior

NFZANMNIM said:


> Furthermore, according to this link here, portions of the "Kolkata - Nepal Expressway" will indeed be the same at "Delhi - Koltaka Expressway"
> Bids Invited for Nepal Border – Haldia Port Expressway’s DPR 22 Apr 2021
> If i were to take a guess at the approximation of these alignments, i'd say
> 
> View attachment 1874221


Interestingly, a news article released today claims that these are 2 separate expressway projects. An auto translation of the article is below

*Bharatmala Phase-2: Deoghar will be connected with Patna-Kolkata Green Field Expressway, journey to Nepal's capital Kathmandu will be completed in 12 hours* 



> The people of Godda parliamentary constituency of Jharkhand's most backward Santal Parganas have got two big gifts from Green Field Expressway Bharatmala II. Raxaul-Haldia 695 km road is worth 54 thousand crores ($7 billion). Patna-Kolkata 495 km road is worth 21 thousand crores ($3 billion). Tender for Expressway connecting Haldia Port has been floated. In-principle approval has been given to Patna-Kolkata Expressway. MP Nishikant Dubey said at his residence on Wednesday that the people of Godda parliamentary constituency have got two big gifts. People here will have direct connectivity with Patna, Kolkata and the capital of Nepal through two green field expressways.











Bharatmala Phase-2: पटना-कोलकाता ग्रीन फिल्ड एक्सप्रेस-वे से जुड़ेगा देवघर, 12 घंटे में पूरा होगा नेपाल की राजधानी काठमांडू का सफर


देवघर दुमका और गोड्डा की जनता को नेपाल की राजधानी काठमांडू जाने में 12 घंटा लगेगा। पटना और कोलकाता जाने में दो से तीन घंटा लगेगा। भारत सरकार और बिहार सरकार ने नेपाल से सीधा संपर्क बनाने के लिए हल्दिया बंदरगाह को नेपाल से जोड़ने का निर्णय लिया है।




www.jagran.com






However looking at the proposed towns it will pass through, it looks like the map you posted is still accurate, and the expressway will branch out at Bihar Sharif


----------



## SSCwarrior

Meanwhile the design and alignment studies have begun for several more access-controlled highway/expressway projects. The exact classification can only be revealed after the DPR is out, since local media and politicians love using these terms interchangeably. 


*Shamli to Ambala 6 lane greenfield access controlled expressway (120km)*

This one has actually started land acquisition. It will link to the upcoming Delhi - Dehradun expressway. Land acquisition will likely take a long while due to the current farmer unrest there

*







*



http://environmentclearance.nic.in/DownloadPfdFile.aspx?FileName=Q0LAHDI68QeC/aix+FnlMma6bcoQnl8F7eUZB8ZPphz3ebp45FM6YbIYt2s+ui6dK5dlLQj23I7xhCN/7dNBXP8CXEC8fspxLO1YUJCr3xFwUzzr+Xu/KA3+wFl1aMbUGPO1x3WpI4/uqS+DgNxV6Q==&FilePath=93ZZBm8LWEXfg+HAlQix2fE2t8z/pgnoBhDlYdZCxzXmG8GlihX6H9UP1HygCn3pCkAF2zPFXFQNqA4krKa1Aw==




*Alignment of greenfield connectivity for Jewar International Airport starting from DND-KMP expressway and ending near Yamuna expressway. Land acquisition process has started.*

This corridor will be 50km long and will connect to NCR's 3rd and upcoming international airport at Jewar.

*







*



*Construction of 4 lane access controlled new greenfield highway section of Mancherial – Warangal of length 112.240 km from Ramaraopet village to Oorugonda village under inter corridor route under Bharatmala Pariyojana, Phase-I in the state of Telangana.*












*#NHAI** applied for EC for Development of access controlled #Amritsar-#Bathinda Greenfield Highway starting from #Delhi-#Amritsar Expressway near Sultanpur Lodhi (village Tiba) and terminate at Bathinda (near Sangat Kalan) as a part of Amritsar-Jamnagar Economic Corridor .*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*#NHAI applied for EC for Development of access-controlled Ludhiana - Bhatinda Greenfield Highway, starting from Delhi - Katra Expressway of NE-5 near Ludhiana and terminating at Amritsar-Bhatinda Greenfield highway at Bhatinda near Rampura Phul .*












----------------\

Meanwhile a proposal for a *210km Sanchore - Ahmedabad expressway *was approved earlier this month. Construction of this will likely start after 2025 if this want an election gimmick (state elections are soon) . This route badly needs an expressway due to the high density of industrial parks along the current road linking this route






Alignment of Surat – Nashik greenfield highway finalized; Works to start this year: Gadkari


Gandhinagar: Union Road and Transport minister Nitin Gakdari today said that alignment for construction of Rs. 2,488 crore Surat - Nashik greenfield highway has been finalized and the works on this 128 km project are to be launched this year.



www.deshgujarat.com


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Okha - Beyt Dwarka bridge*

With a span of 900m, this will be the longest cable-stayed bridge in Gujarat once complete. The total bridge length is 2.1km, and will link Beyt Dwarka, an island of 1500 people once complete.


----------



## SSCwarrior

There is a new 700+km expressway under planning in the state of Uttar Pradesh. The *Shamli-Gorakhpur expressway *will link 22 districts of the state, and will be the 3rd east-west expressway in the state. The proposal was accepted in early July this year, and a DPR will soon begin. The government has included this project under BM-Phase 2, meaning construction could start after 2025. The actual alignment will only be clear once the DPR is complete, but based on the initial proposal, the expressway will run nearly parallel to the upcoming Ganga expressway, 50km apart. Proposed towns/cities this will pass through: Gorakhpur - Harraiya - Faizabad - Fatehpur - Lucknow - Hardoi - Shahjahanpu - Bareilly - Sambhal - Muzaffarnagar - Shamli

News article: गोरखपुर-शामली एक्सप्रेस वे बनाने की कवायद शुरू












The route has been laid out in the map above. The proposed corridor is the one in green at the top, running across the entire width of the state. This was created by @*guitarmafia *showing under construction and proposed expressways in the state.









Uttar Pradesh Expressways - Guitarmafia - Google My Maps


All expressways in Uttar Pradesh that are operational, under implementation, under construction, under proposal and under planning. - GUITARMAFIA




www.google.com


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Lucknow - Ghazipur Expressway*

Construction is almost complete except for a few minor bridges and final touches. The official tender deadline has always been October 2021, so it will still open to public on schedule, although work slowed down a lot in the last year due to local lockdowns etc. At 340km, it will be the longest expressway in the state until the Ganga expressway opens around 2025


----------



## Sachinviji

NH66 New bypass road works near Sooriyacode-Kaliyakkavilai(Tamilnadu)


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mumbai Nagpur Expressway September updates*

Some packages are complete while others still have a bit of work (especially the ones with more viaducts and tunnels).









































































































































CC. Drone Constructions

Bizarrely, this expressway will not have a central crash barrier, and instead will have a depressed median. I can already foresee some bad accidents and them adding central crash barriers in the future.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is a speed limit of 140 km/h coming to India? The road transport minister likes the idea:









Gadkari wants to increase speed limits on expressways to 140 kmph, Bill soon


The present maximum speed limit for cars on expressways is 120 kmph. On national highways, the maximum speed limit is 100 kmph.




www.hindustantimes.com













Gadkari favours raising speed limits on expressways to 140 km/hour; Bill in Parliament soon


Gadkari added that while the speed limits on national highways should be at least 100 km per hour on four-lane roads, the respective speed limit for two-lane roads and city roads should be 80 km per hour and 75 km per hour.




economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## guitarmafia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is a speed limit of 140 km/h coming to India? The road transport minister likes the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadkari wants to increase speed limits on expressways to 140 kmph, Bill soon
> 
> 
> The present maximum speed limit for cars on expressways is 120 kmph. On national highways, the maximum speed limit is 100 kmph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadkari favours raising speed limits on expressways to 140 km/hour; Bill in Parliament soon
> 
> 
> Gadkari added that while the speed limits on national highways should be at least 100 km per hour on four-lane roads, the respective speed limit for two-lane roads and city roads should be 80 km per hour and 75 km per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com


We ll see. I think currently speed limits are a state issue and not centre. Even the current 120 kmph speed limit isn't being taken up by the states and most limit it to 100 kmph.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Amritsar Jamnagar Expressway | NH754K - Rajasthan section*

The ~600km section in Rajasthan is well under construction. Meanwhile the sections in Gujarat are yet to begin as initially it was planned to be a simple brownfield expansion of the existing road. I think they are planning to build a greenfield alignment now. 














































^ Interchange west of Jodhpur intersecting with NH125 

CC. AG Construction


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Tarapur-Vasad highway | SH8*

This is was completed very recently. Must be the first state highway in India that is built close to NH standards. Not bad since most states cant even build basic 2 lane SHs until very recently



> Gujarat State Road Development Corporation’s (GSRDC) 48-km road project costing around Rs 1,005 crore will significantly reduce travel time between Tarapur and Vasad. The travel time between Tarapur and Vasad, the shortest road route between South Gujarat and Saurashtra, will now take just 35 minutes instead of the 120 minutes until now.


























































Credit: RKC.in


----------



## SSCwarrior

The first tunnel has broken through on the Mumbai - Pune expressway missing link project. This is an 8.9km long 8 lane tunnel, which will be the longest of its kind in India once complete. Navayuga Engineering corporation was awarded this ~$800 million contract in late 2018


----------



## Stuu

SSCwarrior said:


> The first tunnel has broken through on the Mumbai - Pune expressway missing link project. This is an 8.9km long 8 lane tunnel, which will be the longest of its kind in India once complete. Navayuga Engineering corporation was awarded this ~$800 million contract in late 2018


Does that really mean a 8.9km long 4 lane tunnel or are there 4 separate bores with 2 lanes each?


----------



## SSCwarrior

Stuu said:


> Does that really mean a 8.9km long 4 lane tunnel or are there 4 separate bores with 2 lanes each?


Each tube has 4 lanes (width of 22m according to the DPR), so this will easily be the widest tunnel in India once complete


----------



## Stuu

SSCwarrior said:


> Each tube has 4 lanes (width of 22m according to the DPR), so this will easily be the widest tunnel in India once complete


That will surely be one of the largest tunnels worldwide then, I can think of very few tunnels of that width at all, let alone 9km long!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Purvanchal Expressway:














































Source: इंतजार की घड़ियां समाप्त: PM मोदी के हाथों 16 नवंबर को होगा पूर्वांचल एक्सप्रेसवे का लोकार्पण-PICS


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Purvanchal Expressway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: इंतजार की घड़ियां समाप्त: PM मोदी के हाथों 16 नवंबर को होगा पूर्वांचल एक्सप्रेसवे का लोकार्पण-PICS


Open to traffic at last


















































































Surprisingly the contractors havent bothered washing the roads before opening. Looks like they are waiting for the rains to do the job for them.


----------



## sponge_bob

Any sign of a decent road being built the rest of the way to Kolkota. ? The Purvanchal completes the western half of such a road from Delhi, roughly.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

sponge_bob said:


> Any sign of a decent road being built the rest of the way to Kolkota. ? The Purvanchal completes the western half of such a road from Delhi, roughly.


Nothing at all on the ground yet
There's this proposal however, Kolkata-Patna Expressway

Parts of it, that are concurrent with parts of "Aurangabad- Jaynagar expressway" have recieved the go-ahead for land acquisition.
source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tiny exit symbol:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tiny exit symbol:


I sense Chilean influence lol (but ... not an exact duplicate)

page 83 of this document
Chilean Signage PDF


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Delhi - Mumbai expressway (Package 6, Dausa,RJ) 
*
The main carriageway is almost complete. Not sure if NHAI has gone for the depressed median again, as other packages have guardrails on both sides of the road. 

8 lane + shoulders











Slip road to WSA..























Depressed median..









Cc. Jitendra verma










A speed limit of 100 should be a crime on such roads


----------



## NFZANMNIM

SSCwarrior said:


> *Delhi - Mumbai expressway (Package 6, Dausa,RJ) *
> 
> The main carriageway is almost complete. Not sure if NHAI has gone for the depressed median again, as other packages have guardrails on both sides of the road.
> 
> 8 lane + shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slip road to WSA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depressed median..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cc. Jitendra verma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A speed limit of 100 should be a crime on such roads


Do you know if speed limits are strictly enforced on other expressways and motorways? 100 is indeed ridiculously low, but if they're not enforced unless someone is going 30 over... then , it could be excused

Also, what's the estimated opening date of any stretch of this expressway Btw Delhi and Vadodara, GJ


----------



## Stuu

SSCwarrior said:


> *Delhi - Mumbai expressway (Package 6, Dausa,RJ) *
> 
> The main carriageway is almost complete. Not sure if NHAI has gone for the depressed median again, as other packages have guardrails on both sides of the road.
> 
> 8 lane + shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slip road to WSA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depressed median..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cc. Jitendra verma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A speed limit of 100 should be a crime on such roads


100km/h on a dead straight eight lane highway is going to feel like you aren't getting anywhere at all... how come this uses different colored edge lines to the Purvanchal expressway? Is that a state decision?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it eight lanes all the way from Delhi to Mumbai?


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

NFZANMNIM said:


> Do you know if speed limits are strictly enforced on other expressways and motorways? 100 is indeed ridiculously low, but if they're not enforced unless someone is going 30 over... then , it could be excused


And no speed limit signposted for the overtaking lane ;-)


----------



## ChickChok

Stuu said:


> 100km/h on a dead straight eight lane highway is going to feel like you aren't getting anywhere at all... how come this uses different colored edge lines to the Purvanchal expressway? Is that a state decision?


Delhi Mumbai Expressway is a national expressway (NE 4) under National Highways Authority of India (NHAI).
Purvanchal Expressway however is built by UPEIDA a state government agency. Both have different specifications.


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is it eight lanes all the way from Delhi to Mumbai?


Yes, although the ~800km section between Vadodara and Delhi will have an extra large ROW for a possible expansion to 12 lanes in the very long term


----------



## SSCwarrior

SSCwarrior said:


> Great find! A Varanasi - Ranchi - Kolkata expressway is also proposed under BM-Phase 2. The ganga expressway will be extended to Varanasi in phase 2 (likely by 2026). That means there will be 2 clear expressway routes between Delhi and Kolkata by the end of the decade. West Bengal desperately needs its own expressway. A highway corridor between Kolkata and Siliguri was first mentioned a few months back during the budget. However i think it is a normal 4-lane highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolkata-Siliguri Highway Project Gets Central Boost of Rs 25,000 Crore | All You Need to Know
> 
> 
> In West Bengal, which goes to polls in April-May this year, the government allocated Rs 25,000 crore to develop 675 km-long corridor and augment the Kolkata-Siliguri road connectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.india.com


Another expressway has been proposed which will link to this project if it ever gets built. This will be a ~600 km long, 6 lane expressway, running east-west across the entire state of Bihar. It will be the first east-west expressway in North Bihar, where it will pass through roughly 400km of the most backward districts in the country. The official name for this project is called: Gorakhpur-Siliguri Expressway.









एक और सौगात: गोरखपुर से बिहार होकर सिलीगुड़ी तक बनेगा एक्सप्रेस-वे, इन 10 जिलों के लिए होगा लाइफलाइन


बिहार को एक और एक्सप्रेस-वे की सौगात मिलेगी। गोरखपुर से सिलीगुड़ी तक एक्सप्रेस-वे का निर्माण होगा। इस सड़क का अधिकतर हिस्सा उत्तर बिहार के विभिन्न जिलों से होकर गुजरेगा। यह सड़क उत्तर बिहार के लिए...




www.livehindustan.com





Auto translated section from the article:



> Bihar is still far behind in terms of expressways. In view of this, in the past, the central government has decided to build an expressway between Gorakhpur and Siliguri. The proposed expressway will start from Gorakhpur and enter Gopalganj in Bihar. After this it will go to Siliguri via Siwan, Chhapra, Muzaffarpur, Sitamarhi, Madhubani, Supaul, Saharsa, Purnia, Kishanganj. The entire part of this expressway will be greenfield. There is no plan to include any old road in the expressway. Since the speed of trains on expressways is more than 100 hours per km. This is possible only if the road is straight. In view of this, the alignment of this road will be decided in such a way that this expressway goes directly from Gorakhpur to Siliguri. This road will be constructed away from the population so that there will not be much problem in land acquisition.


There are now 7 separate proposed expressways in that part of the country which have been in the news over the last few months. If even half of these get built by 2030, it will be a substantial boost to the long-neglected region.

Raxaul-Haldia Expressway
Patna-Kolkata expressway (99% the same project as the first one, with a spur to Patna).
Ghazipur-Patna Expressway
Buxar-Bhagalpur Expressway
Amas-Darbhanga-Jayanagar Expressway
Varanasi-Ranchi-Kolkata expressway
Silliguri-Kolkata Expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The 296 kilometer Bundelkhand Expressway in Uttar Pradesh is planned to be completed before the end of the year:









Start operation of Bundelkhand eway by Dec 31, says Uttar Pradesh CM | Lucknow News - Times of India


Days after the inauguration of Purvanchal Expressway by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, chief minister Yogi Adityanath has directed the UP Expressway In




timesofindia.indiatimes.com





Location:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

That is quite a lot of openings for UP in a single year

When's Gorakhpur Link expected to open?


----------



## guitarmafia

NFZANMNIM said:


> That is quite a lot of openings for UP in a single year
> 
> When's Gorakhpur Link expected to open?


Probably Q1 2022 or mid 2022 at the latest as per current estimates..


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> The 296 kilometer Bundelkhand Expressway in Uttar Pradesh is planned to be completed before the end of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start operation of Bundelkhand eway by Dec 31, says Uttar Pradesh CM | Lucknow News - Times of India
> 
> 
> Days after the inauguration of Purvanchal Expressway by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, chief minister Yogi Adityanath has directed the UP Expressway In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location:


There is almost no way the expressway will open by end December. The tender deadline is due around late 2022, so the current progress is well ahead of schedule. Usually UPEIDA projects take a long time to finish the last 5-10% of the milestones, mainly due to work on other stuff such as rest areas, connecting roads etc. I would say the road should open around April, just in time for the state elections. This will still easily be the fastest road ever built in the country, with physical construction starting in Oct 2019 and work being halted a few times due to covid






























Cc. UPEIDA


----------



## Des

What is the purpose of this gap in the guardrail? Looks pretty dangerous.


----------



## guitarmafia

Des said:


> What is the purpose of this gap in the guardrail? Looks pretty dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 2446923


Temporary median openings for emergencies, like an accident or road closures. It can also be used for emergency vehicles. It will be closed via a removable barrier. There are such openings every 5-10 Km, iirc.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

that particular design, being wide and having that special curve shape, I'd say it's more than a simple emergency U-Turn, and is to be a "Cross-over". So, Like when there's construction and closure on one side, traffic can be diverted to the other side, where we'd have a temporary stretch of single carriageway


Des said:


> What is the purpose of this gap in the guardrail? Looks pretty dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 2446923


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Seems like extremely good news, that UPEIDA has found this momentum no? a momentum that can hopefully be carried over to Ganga (Meerut Allahabad) Expressway project, Bundelkhand expressway project and so on and so forth right?



SSCwarrior said:


> There is almost no way the expressway will open by end December. The tender deadline is due around late 2022, so the current progress is well ahead of schedule. Usually UPEIDA projects take a long time to finish the last 5-10% of the milestones, mainly due to work on other stuff such as rest areas, connecting roads etc. I would say the road should open around April, just in time for the state elections. This will still easily be the fastest road ever built in the country, with physical construction starting in Oct 2019 and work being halted a few times due to covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cc. UPEIDA


----------



## Des

NFZANMNIM said:


> that particular design, being wide and having that special curve shape, I'd say it's more than a simple emergency U-Turn, and is to be a "Cross-over". So, Like when there's construction and closure on one side, traffic can be diverted to the other side, where we'd have a temporary stretch of single carriageway


So I assume there will be some sort of removable barrier installed before opening this stretch of road?


----------



## verreme

Des said:


> What is the purpose of this gap in the guardrail? Looks pretty dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 2446923


In this picture the road looks unfinished, markings are missing around the median. They are probably going to close this crossover with chains or guardrails and solid lines will be painted around it like in any crossing you can find in pretty much every other country.


----------



## Des

Another thing that surprises me is that many new build express ways seem a bit oversized. Don't get me wrong, I like wide highways. But apart from typical metropolitan areas or short distance between major cities the traffic numbers hardly justify 2x3 let alone 2x4 for ultra long distance travel through areas with low population density.

Are there any examples of rural highways in India with large traffic volumes on 2x3 or 2x4?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You need six lanes if they drive like this:


----------



## SSCwarrior

UPEIDA has finally awarded the tenders for a 594km section of the Ganga expressway which will be built in phase 1. This will be a six lane access-controlled expressway with a 120m ROW (right of way), designed to be expandable to 8 lanes in the future. Not sure how they managed to bring construction costs down to such levels (15cr/km so ~$2 million). This will also be the first time Adani group has been awarded an expressway contract. In recent years, they have mainly stuck to simple 4 lane NHAI projects.



> Detailed information on each group with maps for each can be viewed here.
> 
> *Group 1*: IRB Infrastructure Developers (Meerut – Amroha districts, 129.700 km)
> *Group 2*: Adani Enterprises (Budaun – Hardoi districts, 151.700 km)
> *Group 3*: Adani Enterprises (Hardoi – Unnao districts, 155.700 km)
> *Group 4*: Adani Enterprises (Unnao – Prayagraj districts, 156.947 km)













Adani & IRB Win Ganga Expressway's Construction Work


Adani Enterprises and IRB Infrastructure Developers on Wednesday emerged as the preferred bidders for developing the 594 km Ganga Expressway connecting Meerut and Prayagraj on the public-private partnership (PPP) mode under Design, Built, Finance, Operate and Transfer (DBFOT) basis. This six lane




themetrorailguy.com
























Construction should begin in a few weeks, with a contractual deadline of December 2024. There is a separate Lucknow - Kanpur expressway project by NHAI which will be awarded soon that will link to Kanpur, which was bizarrely ignored by this project


----------



## Des

ChrisZwolle said:


> You need six lanes if they drive like this:


Are they drunk?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

SSCwarrior said:


> UPEIDA has finally awarded the tenders for a 594km section of the Ganga expressway which will be built in phase 1. This will be a six lane access-controlled expressway with a 120m ROW (right of way), designed to be expandable to 8 lanes in the future. Not sure how they managed to bring construction costs down to such levels (15cr/km so ~$2 million). This will also be the first time Adani group has been awarded an expressway contract. In recent years, they have mainly stuck to simple 4 lane NHAI projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adani & IRB Win Ganga Expressway's Construction Work
> 
> 
> Adani Enterprises and IRB Infrastructure Developers on Wednesday emerged as the preferred bidders for developing the 594 km Ganga Expressway connecting Meerut and Prayagraj on the public-private partnership (PPP) mode under Design, Built, Finance, Operate and Transfer (DBFOT) basis. This six lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themetrorailguy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction should begin in a few weeks, with a contractual deadline of December 2024. There is a separate Lucknow - Kanpur expressway project by NHAI which will be awarded soon that will link to Kanpur, which was bizarrely ignored by this project



I tried overlaying the itinerary of this epxressway onto the approximate itinerary of other expressways in and around Uttar Pradesh, starting to look like this


----------



## guitarmafia

SSCwarrior said:


> UPEIDA has finally awarded the tenders for a 594km section of the Ganga expressway which will be built in phase 1. This will be a six lane access-controlled expressway with a 120m ROW (right of way), designed to be expandable to 8 lanes in the future. Not sure how they managed to bring construction costs down to such levels (15cr/km so ~$2 million). This will also be the first time Adani group has been awarded an expressway contract. In recent years, they have mainly stuck to simple 4 lane NHAI projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adani & IRB Win Ganga Expressway's Construction Work
> 
> 
> Adani Enterprises and IRB Infrastructure Developers on Wednesday emerged as the preferred bidders for developing the 594 km Ganga Expressway connecting Meerut and Prayagraj on the public-private partnership (PPP) mode under Design, Built, Finance, Operate and Transfer (DBFOT) basis. This six lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themetrorailguy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction should begin in a few weeks, with a contractual deadline of December 2024. There is a separate Lucknow - Kanpur expressway project by NHAI which will be awarded soon that will link to Kanpur, which was bizarrely ignored by this project


Because its a DBFOT (PPP) project. Those are grants, asked by developers. They will finance the rest by themselves. IMO the construction cost will be the same as other UPEIDA projects, ~36 cr/km or more.


----------



## guitarmafia

NFZANMNIM said:


> I tried overlaying the itinerary of this epxressway onto the approximate itinerary of other expressways in and around Uttar Pradesh, starting to look like this
> 
> View attachment 2452602











Mapping Expressways in Uttar Pradesh


As the tile suggest, this thread is for accurately mapping all the operational, under construction, upcoming, proposed and possible access controlled alignments in the state of Uttar Pradesh. I don't want to disturb National threads so I am making it here under Uttar Pradesh sub forum. Click...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## WiseSupernova

ChrisZwolle said:


> You need six lanes if they drive like this:


I'm shocked, wtf did I just watch...


----------



## yieldway17

WiseSupernova said:


> I'm shocked, wtf did I just watch...


More shocking fact is this driver is what many people consider as a ‘great driver’. Anyone who drive sedately, keeping to a lane, not swerving, not accelerating or braking aggressively is considered a ‘slow driver’ regardless of if the actual time taken is any different. I’m convinced people just lack nothing exciting in life here and hence try to spice up by gambling with their and other lives on the road here. Lack of awareness of what actually entails in driving other than steering, braking and shifting gears is very acute. I don’t see this changing for decades regardless of the infrastructure changes.


----------



## verreme

Des said:


> Another thing that surprises me is that many new build express ways seem a bit oversized. Don't get me wrong, I like wide highways. But apart from typical metropolitan areas or short distance between major cities the traffic numbers hardly justify 2x3 let alone 2x4 for ultra long distance travel through areas with low population density.
> 
> Are there any examples of rural highways in India with large traffic volumes on 2x3 or 2x4?


India is not Europe. You cannot judge traffic volumes related to road width by the same standards. Watch any driving video from India and you'll see that even on expressways there are many trucks driving REALLY slowly. Under these conditions a minimum of six lanes is necessary for safety and keeping a steady traffic flow.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

verreme said:


> Watch any driving video from India and you'll see that even on expressways there are many trucks driving REALLY slowly.


I wonder why that is? They seem to be driving 30 or 40 km/h.


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder why that is? They seem to be driving 30 or 40 km/h.


They are usually overloaded ancient Tata trucks. I doubt their top speed even hits 80


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Delhi – Dehradun Expressway*

*Total* *Estimated Cost*: Rs. 13,000 crore ($1.8 billion)
*Project’s* *Total* *Length*: 210 km
*Lanes*: 12 lanes (Phase 1/ 6 express, 6 local) and 6 lanes (Phases 2, 3 & 4)
*Completion Deadline*: 2024









Delhi – Dehradun Expressway - 210 Kms | U/C


Starting a thread on 210 km Delhi – Saharanpur – Dehradun Expressway project by NHAI, which is part of an approved economic corridor with a route alignment connecting Akshardham in Delhi with Dehradun in Uttarakhand. This mix of brownfield and greenfield project was approved for construction in...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Most sections of this project are now under construction





































Gawar Construction assembling crane modules for their package in Saharanpur district


----------



## sidney_jec

WiseSupernova said:


> I'm shocked, wtf did I just watch...


quite honestly, he is a bit better than most of the bus drivers. This kind of driving doesn't shock us. we are used to and at times have to resort to such kind of driving if we have to move in the haphazard traffic


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Mumbai Nagpur expressway extension*


















225km Eastern Mah E-way to connect Gadchiroli, Gondia to Samrudddhi Mahamarg | Nagpur News - Times of India


Nagpur: The access controlled Nagpur-Mumbai super communication expressway, titled Samruddhi Mahamarg, will become the first road from one end of the .




timesofindia.indiatimes.com





Maharashtra State Road Development Corporation Limited (MSRDC) has floated a tender to begin design studies for a 225km long extension of this expressway to connect 3 more districts in the state. These districts are some of the most backward districts in the country. This project is still many years away from beginning construction. A future expressway link to Hyderabad has also been proposed



> Energy minister Nitin Raut said, “Samruddhi Mahamarg being developed by MVA government will become lifeline of Vidarbha with addition of EME. Gondia and Gadchiroli are Maoist-affected and tribal districts. Infrastructure development and easy connectivity with second capital, other parts of the state and Mumbai will boost agriculture and industrial production in these districts. It will also help curbing Maoists. Government should also take up expressway from Gadchiroli to Hyderabad from Sironcha-Kaleshwaram, and Gadchiroli to Raipur, and link them with EME,” he said.


----------



## Stuu

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder why that is? They seem to be driving 30 or 40 km/h.


They have incredibly old and badly maintained trucks. When I went there I saw a couple of "trucks" which were shipping containers welded onto an older chassis... Never seen anything like that anywhere else. The driving standards are absolutely non existent too. Why pay attention when you are going to be reincarnated anyway?


----------



## guitarmafia

Stuu said:


> They have incredibly old and badly maintained trucks. When I went there I saw a couple of "trucks" which were shipping containers welded onto an older chassis... Never seen anything like that anywhere else. The driving standards are absolutely non existent too. Why pay attention when you are going to be reincarnated anyway?


If that was the reason then those Indians who are waiting for judgement day would drive better.
Spoiler : They dont.


----------



## _Forum_

ChrisZwolle said:


> G7 in China. They opened 1242 kilometers from Bayannur to Kumul on 15 July 2017.


Great


----------



## MackvinF

NH 66 Goa to Maharashtra border almost completed few sections remaining


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Etawah - Auraiya - Chitrakoot expressway*

The 300km Bundelkhand expressway is nearing completion




























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523926289433784321


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Any idea when the Lucknow Outer Ring Road would open? A June 2022 date was mentioned earlier.

It has a rather curvy alignment on the north side of the city.


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any idea when the Lucknow Outer Ring Road would open? A June 2022 date was mentioned earlier.
> 
> It has a rather curvy alignment on the north side of the city.


This was delayed a fair bit due to land issues and now for whatever reason, the contractor is taking its own sweet time to finish the project. Dont see this being compete before the end of 2023. The revised deadline was this May, but it has gotten delayed again. Typical NHAI's lethargy in this state. There are a few complete stretches


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Gorakhpur Siliguri expressway








*

The alignment for the 520km long expressway is out and the land acquisition process has officially started. The project will cost around $4-5 billion including land costs.

*Varanasi - Ranchi - Kolkata expressway








*

The next major project here is the 610km long 4/6 lane expressway linking Varanasi to Kolkata. It was one of the earliest proposed expressways by NHAI nearly 2 decades back but it is only now beingtaken up. There will be a 5km long tunnel under the Kaimur Wildlife Sanctuary. That should be the only highlight of this project since the land is as flat as it gets. The real problem will be acquiring land as it is a highly populated region. 









जिले के तीन प्रखंडों से होकर गुजरेगी वाराणसी-कोलकाता एक्सप्रेस-वे


कुटुंबा प्रखंड के 47, नवीनगर प्रखंड के 27 देव प्रखंड के 5 गांव आएंगे इसके संपर्क में न फील्ड) एक्सेस कंट्रोल एक्सप्रेस-वे का निर्माण होना है। यह एक्सप्रेस-वे उत्तर प्रदेश, बिहार, झारखंड और...




www.livehindustan.com


----------



## SSCwarrior

For whatever reason, NHAI has proposed to build a new ~400km expressway between Ghaziabad and Kanpur, which will run parallel to 2 existing expressway corridors (current delhi - agra - lucknow and upcoming ganga expressway). The alignment in red is the proposed corridor. I can think of 10 different routes in this state alone that needs an expressway instead of this. The traffic wont be high enough even in 20 years to justify such a corridor 



























गाजियाबाद-कानपुर कॉरिडोर को मंजूरी, 380 KM लंबाई; जानें कब तक बनकर होगा तैयार, किन इलाकों को ज्यादा फायदा


केंद्रीय सड़क और परविहन मंत्रालय ने गाजियाबाद से कानपुर के बीच बनने वाले ग्रीनफील्ड इकोनॉमिक कॉरिडोर को मंजूरी दे दी है। 380 किलोमीटर की यह सड़क 2025 तक बनकर तैयार हो जाएगी। शुरुआत में 4 लेन की होगी।




www.livehindustan.com


----------



## GASOLINE_ON_FIRE

NHAI to make the 168 km stretch of Delhi-Mumbai Expressway upto Dausa operational from mid August.

Delhi to Dausa section is almost complete.
Dausa Interchange -












































































































































































































Gurugram,NCR(End)
Source:Youtube

*Bangalore-Mysore Economic Corridor | 6/10 lanes | 119 kms































*
Source:https://twitter.com/Sahilinfra2

*Amritsar - Jamnagar Expressway | 4/6-lane | 1,257 km 






































*
Expected completion date - September 2023


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Chittoor - Mallavaram highway | NH-140 *

This project is now complete































































^^ 

This will link up with the upcoming NH716B corridor that will link to Chennai port area


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Bundelkhand expressway, set for opening in July 2022


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537068731117215744


----------



## SSCwarrior

SSCwarrior said:


> *L&T decleared L1 bidder for Four Lane Bridge 20 KM over Brahmaputra Value of project Rs. 3116 Cr (~$400 mil)*
> 
> The country's biggest construction company L&T has emerged as the lowest bidder for one of the world's longest cross-river bridges. Close to 200km of travel distance will be shaved once this bridge is complete. Surprisingly, the bid placed by L&T was over 30% lower than the second highest bidder, and a lot lower than the costs pegged by JICA as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L&T decleared L1 bidder for Four Lane Bridge 20 KM over Brahmaputra Value of project Rs. 3116 Cr. - Bridge Project
> 
> 
> L&T decleared L1 bidder for Four Lane Bridge 20 KM over Brahmaputra Value of project Rs. 3116 Cr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newprojectinformation.com


This is now under construction. It will be the longest river bridge in South Asia by a large margin once complete. The design will be a basic girder bridge so nothing too special other than its sheer length


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new expressway opened in Patna yesterday. It's called 'Marine Drive' or 'JP Ganga Expressway'. The first segment spans 6.5 km, but the total length will be 20.5 km. It is built on viaducts along the Ganges River. 









Now, With 4-lane Expressway, Patna Commuters to Get 'Marine Drive-like Experience'


After the inauguration of JP Ganga e-way, commuters can reach from Digha to Gandhi Maidan in just 5 minutes




www.news18.com





I wonder if anyone can find some good quality recent photos of this project?


----------



## MackvinF

NH 66 Goa Panjim to Agassiam completed section including Siridao - Goa Velha flyover


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> A new expressway opened in Patna yesterday. It's called 'Marine Drive' or 'JP Ganga Expressway'. The first segment spans 6.5 km, but the total length will be 20.5 km. It is built on viaducts along the Ganges River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, With 4-lane Expressway, Patna Commuters to Get 'Marine Drive-like Experience'
> 
> 
> After the inauguration of JP Ganga e-way, commuters can reach from Digha to Gandhi Maidan in just 5 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news18.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone can find some good quality recent photos of this project?


Below stuff is what I've found.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540531963349843968


----------



## GASOLINE_ON_FIRE

*Bundelkhand** Expressway | 296 km | 4-lanes



























































































*
Source:UPEIDA (@upeidaofficial) / Twitter 
To be inaugurated on 12th July 2022.


*Delhi Mumbai Expressway | 1300km+ | 8 Lanes*

Maharashtra State:





















































































Source:youtube

Gujarat State:






















Source: youtube

Haryana State:







































































Source: youtube


*Mumbai - Nagpur Expressway | 701 km | 6 Lanes


































































































*
Source: droneman (@Drone_Construct) / Twitter & Sahil P (@Sahilinfra2) / Twitter


*Bangalore–Chennai Expressway | 260 Km | 4-Lanes** 

















































*



*Hyderabad Outer Ring Road | 158 Km | 8-Lanes*
*





















*



*Zuari Bridge | 1,225 metres (4,019 ft) | 8 Lanes*
Part of NH 66. Its a 4 lane 1,608 km (999 mi) long busy National Highway that runs roughly north–south along the western coast of India, parallel to the Western Ghats.


















*Raipur–Visakhapatnam Expressway | 464 Km | 6-Lanes
































Delhi–Saharanpur–Dehradun Expressway | 210 Km | 6-Lanes










































































Delhi–Amritsar–Katra Expressway | 670 km | 4-Lanes







































Eastern Peripheral Expressway | 135 km | 6-Lanes*
The *Eastern Peripheral Expressway* (EPE) or *Kundli–Ghaziabad–Palwal Expressway* (KGP Expressway) is a 135 km (84 mi) long, 6-lane wide expressway passing through the states of Haryana and Uttar Pradesh. This expressway along with the Western Peripheral Expressway forms a Ring Road around Delhi. Completed in May 2018.
*

























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bonus Picture:







*
The Western Ghats. Monsoon has arrived.


----------



## GASOLINE_ON_FIRE

*Bundelkhand** Expressway*:
More photographs from a news channel:































*Mumbai - Nagpur Expressway:*
Droneman's new youtube video for package 12:
































































































































Source:


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> A new expressway opened in Patna yesterday. It's called 'Marine Drive' or 'JP Ganga Expressway'. The first segment spans 6.5 km, but the total length will be 20.5 km. It is built on viaducts along the Ganges River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, With 4-lane Expressway, Patna Commuters to Get 'Marine Drive-like Experience'
> 
> 
> After the inauguration of JP Ganga e-way, commuters can reach from Digha to Gandhi Maidan in just 5 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news18.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone can find some good quality recent photos of this project?


Definitely not an expressway. Just a regular 4 lane road. 





































Phase 2 under construction


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The full length of the Sohna Elevated Corridor in Gurgaon opens to traffic today. It is a 22 kilometer, six lane expressway. It links up with the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway near Sohna.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546387683273912321


----------



## SSCwarrior

The 296km Bundelkhand expressway opens to traffic today. It will built 8 months ahead of schedule. Since 2018, 832km of expressways have opened in the state. UPEIDA should start taking up more projects and keep the momentum going


----------



## GASOLINE_ON_FIRE

*PM Modi inaugurates Bundelkhand Expressway in Uttar Pradesh's Jalaun*
The 296 kilometres-long four-lane Bundelkhand Expressway has been constructed at a cost of around ₹14,850 crore. The foundation stone of the expressway was laid by the prime minister in February 2020 and the construction was completed in 28 months.








Prime Minister Narendra Modi greets the crowd at Jalaun during the inauguration of Bundelkhand Expressway
Updated on Jul 16, 2022 12:18 PM IST

ByHT News Desk | Written by Aryan Prakash

Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Saturday unveiled the Bundelkhand Expressway in Jalaun district of Uttar Pradesh.
“The Bundelkhand Expressway is a live example of the development of the Bundelkhand region. It will give a new identity to the region and will turn out to be a path for industrial investments,” Uttar Pradesh chief minister Yogi Adityanath said.
The 296 kilometres-long four-lane Bundelkhand Expressway has been constructed at a cost of around ₹14,850 crore rupees under the Uttar Pradesh Expressways Industrial Development Authority (UPEIDA). The foundation stone of the expressway was laid by the prime minister in February 2020 and the construction was completed in 28 months.

ALSO READ: 10 things to know about 296-km road
“The state-of-the-art Bundelkhand Expressway passes through 7 districts. The local economy will benefit tremendously due to it. There will be great industrial development in the region and this would bring more opportunities for the local youth,” the prime minister had tweeted on Friday.

The expressway originates in Bharatkoop in Chitrakoot and merges with Agra Lucknow expressway in Etawah. It reduces travel time to Delhi from Chitrakoot by 40%. One could reach Delhi in six hours against 10 hours earlier.


















Summary of the Project:
*296km Bundelkhand Eway *
Sept 2019: 90% Land Acquisition completed
Jan 2020: Tenders awarded
Feb 2020: Foudation stone by PM Modi
March 2021: 50% work done
April 2022: 93% work done
July 2022: PM Modi dedicated Bundelkhand Eway to nation
*Expressway completed in approx 2 years, 6 months before deadine of Jan 2023.


Infographic:*









PR Videos by UPEIDA:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently the Bundelkhand Expressway has already received damage due to flooding.


















Portion of Bundelkhand Expressway caves in week after inauguration by PM Modi


Samajwadi Party chief Akhilesh Yadav slammed the BJP-ruled government in the state with a video of the Expressway that showed parts of the highway caved in almost one-and-a-half-foot-deep.




www.indiatoday.in


----------



## yogiraj

ChrisZwolle said:


> The full length of the Sohna Elevated Corridor in Gurgaon opens to traffic today. It is a 22 kilometer, six lane expressway. It links up with the Delhi - Mumbai Expressway near Sohna.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546387683273912321


Underpass portion at subhash chowk..


----------



## SSCwarrior

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently the Bundelkhand Expressway has already received damage due to flooding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portion of Bundelkhand Expressway caves in week after inauguration by PM Modi
> 
> 
> Samajwadi Party chief Akhilesh Yadav slammed the BJP-ruled government in the state with a video of the Expressway that showed parts of the highway caved in almost one-and-a-half-foot-deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in


This will continue to happen until the govt restricts expressway contracts to larger companies and there are actual consequences for shoddy construction. Companies these days are busy boasting about completing works 018273 years ahead of schedule, god knows how many corners were cut to achieve that.


----------



## SSCwarrior

The 227km *Ambala-Narnaul "expressway" NH-152D* will soon open to traffic, with trial runs starting today. This corridor will reduce travel times from South Haryana to Chandigarh to just 2 hours, bypassing Delhi. It is a 6 lane access-controlled highway with a design speed of 100kph. It is officially not designated an expressway and i wouldnt call it one either, with NHAI cutting all sorts of corners for no reason, from the narrow 3.5m lane width, to unpaved shoulders and horrendous interchange design. Nonetheless this highway should significantly improve connectivity in Haryana. The project cost roughly $1.5 billion.







































































हरियाणा से चंडीगढ़ और जयपुर जाना होगा आसान, भारतमाला प्रोजेक्ट के तहत बना NH-152D वाहनों के लिए खुला


भारतमाला प्रोजेक्ट के तहत बन रहे NH-152D का निर्माण कार्य पूरा हो चुका है। NHAI ने निरीक्षण के बाद इसे वाहनों के लिए खोल दिया है। अब हरियाणा से चंडीगढ़ और जयपुर जाना आसान होगा। अब चार घंटे में चंडीगढ़ व छह घंटे में पहुंचेंगे जयपुर।




www.jagran.com


----------



## MackvinF

NH 66 in Goa other side of the rive is Maharashtra state


----------



## Vignole

Street View is available in major cities of India.

Google Maps


----------



## kostas97

Isn't there (or shouldn't there be) a numbering system in Indian motorways when a major part of the system is completed? I see many motorways having green signs instead of blue (such as the Delhi - Mumbai motorway/expressway) and i really wonder.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

kostas97 said:


> Isn't there (or shouldn't there be) a numbering system in Indian motorways when a major part of the system is completed? I see many motorways having green signs instead of blue (such as the Delhi - Mumbai motorway/expressway) and i really wonder.


There indeed is a (still-very-young) numbering system.

But you gotta bear in mind that SOME of the new expressways, such as Agra-Lucknow or Purvanchal Expressway are provincially built, owned, and managed. So, they won't be getting national numbers.


----------



## kostas97

That looks kinda confusing, unless you get used to it.....i thought those motorways would be given a national number, since they span great distances and are of national significance.


----------



## SSCwarrior

kostas97 said:


> Isn't there (or shouldn't there be) a numbering system in Indian motorways when a major part of the system is completed? I see many motorways having green signs instead of blue (such as the Delhi - Mumbai motorway/expressway) and i really wonder.


Thats because most of these "expressways" being built do not actually meet the definition of an expressway -> 3.75m lane width, 120kph design speed, 90-100m Right of way (ROW), Fully Paved shoulders. As such most of them are signed off as national highways instead, hence the green sign. But i agree. The current distinctions between expressways, greenfield highways and economic corridors are idiotic and needs to all be merged to expressways, and the definition of an expressway should be simplified to 4 lane access- controlled roads


----------



## SSCwarrior

SSCwarrior said:


> The 227km *Ambala-Narnaul "expressway" NH-152D* will soon open to traffic, with trial runs starting today. This corridor will reduce travel times from South Haryana to Chandigarh to just 2 hours, bypassing Delhi. It is a 6 lane access-controlled highway with a design speed of 100kph. It is officially not designated an expressway and i wouldnt call it one either, with NHAI cutting all sorts of corners for no reason, from the narrow 3.5m lane width, to unpaved shoulders and horrendous interchange design. Nonetheless this highway should significantly improve connectivity in Haryana. The project cost roughly $1.5 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> हरियाणा से चंडीगढ़ और जयपुर जाना होगा आसान, भारतमाला प्रोजेक्ट के तहत बना NH-152D वाहनों के लिए खुला
> 
> 
> भारतमाला प्रोजेक्ट के तहत बन रहे NH-152D का निर्माण कार्य पूरा हो चुका है। NHAI ने निरीक्षण के बाद इसे वाहनों के लिए खोल दिया है। अब हरियाणा से चंडीगढ़ और जयपुर जाना आसान होगा। अब चार घंटे में चंडीगढ़ व छह घंटे में पहुंचेंगे जयपुर।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jagran.com


Some more images


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Monsoon season:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557302759732695042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556999450195038209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556659691635507201


----------



## SSCwarrior

Highway contractors warned of ‘very large number of penalties’ for poor quality work - ET Auto


Highway Operators Association Of India: The secretary said the ministry has ordered two investigations into the quality of work in two projects — one in Gujarat and other in Himachal Pradesh.




auto.economictimes.indiatimes.com





About time someone said this. The next step should be to permanently blacklist contractors and suppliers for quality that does not meet specifications


----------



## SSCwarrior

6 new e-ways proposed to connect major religious towns of UP


The new expressways proposed by UPEIDA include Prayagraj-Varanasi Expressway, Meerut-Haridwar expressway, Rampur-Rudrapur expressway, Chitrakoot-Prayagraj Expressway, Jhansi Link NH 27-Bundelkhand Expressway and Vindhya Expressway (Chitrakoot to Mirzapur)




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## SSCwarrior

Some sections of the Delhi - Mumbai expressway are almost complete, especially the packages close to Delhi





































Cc. RS Live


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is the largest road project in the world right now.


----------



## GASOLINE_ON_FIRE

SSCwarrior has posted most of the relevant pictures already but let me add some more.....

*Trans Haryana Expressway | 227 kms | 6 lanes




























































































































































Source **1**, **2*


*Mumbai - Nagpur Expressway | 701 km | 6 Lane*




























































Monsoon Arrives:




















































































































































































































































Source: https://www.youtube.com/c/droneman1/videos


*Delhi - Mumbai Expressway | 1300km+ | 8 Lanes*
Delhi-Haryana Section:
*






































































*

Haryana-Rajasthan Section:


----------



## GASOLINE_ON_FIRE

continued.....
















































































*Youtube:* https://www.youtube.com/c/RSLive/videos

Gujarat:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Excellent report!

Nagpur - Mumbai has not opened yet? There was some news reporting that it could open partially by 15 August, but apparently that did not happen.


----------



## GASOLINE_ON_FIRE

ChrisZwolle said:


> Excellent report!
> 
> Nagpur - Mumbai has not opened yet? There was some news reporting that it could open partially by 15 August, but apparently that did not happen.


I don't follow this project that closely, so I don't have much information (as the local news is published mostly in marathi language, which I am not well versed in). I don't think they will open this project without the 2 incomplete packages. From the above post, you can see, package 5 (hilly terrain) is still lagging a lot. Opening intermittent packages (with heavy freight traffic wading into small town roads) might not be a smart decision, as there will surely be some deaths, which is not a good look for a project this large before it even finishes.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Sharabh said:


> Please share project name


This ?








Under Construction Bridge Collapses In Keonjhar, 3 Injured | Odisha


Keonjhar: Three persons were injured after an under construction bridge over river Kusei in Keonjhar district collapsed on Monday. All the injured persons




ommcomnews.com


----------



## Sharabh

dreadathecontrols said:


> This ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Construction Bridge Collapses In Keonjhar, 3 Injured | Odisha
> 
> 
> Keonjhar: Three persons were injured after an under construction bridge over river Kusei in Keonjhar district collapsed on Monday. All the injured persons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ommcomnews.com


Yes, thanks


----------



## desiyogi

Some technical details with expressway construction(Delhi-Mumbai)
Narration is in Hindi but a road enthusiast could get the gist of what is going on in the video i guess.

_Civil techno India _on youtube.


----------



## desiyogi




----------



## desiyogi




----------



## desiyogi




----------



## desiyogi

> ParaWeb strips are planar structures consisting of a core of high tenacity polyester yarn tendons encased in a polyethylene sheath. The strips are suitable for reinforcement applications in combination with concrete wall facing panels.
> 
> They are amongst the most tried and tested geostrips in the world offering 120 year design life and high performance. The incredibly tough polyethylene sheath is resistance to physical, chemical and biological conditions found in reinforced soil structures.











ParaWeb® strips | Maccaferri India


ParaWeb® strips are suitable for reinforcement applications in combination with concrete wall facing panels. Visit our website for more information.




www.maccaferri.com


----------



## desiyogi




----------



## desiyogi

Maravanthe is a village and a beach near Kundapura, Karnataka, India. Outlook travel considers it one of Karnataka's most beautiful beaches.

NH-66 (erstwhile NH-17) runs next to the beach and the Suparnika River flows on the other side of the road, creating a spectacular scenery that is considered the only one of its kind in India.



















Source: DAILY TRAVEL HACK 
/https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSf5HiY9gsM&ab_channel=DAILYTRAVELHACK


----------



## desiyogi

/https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSf5HiY9gsM&ab_channel=DAILYTRAVELHACK


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> The expressway has not opened at Diwali, and several delays have been reported over the past week or so: from Diwali to early November, then December and now apparently January 2023:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another roadblock: Opening of Samruddhi Mahamarg, Nagpur Metro Phase 1 further delayed - Nagpur Today : Nagpur News
> 
> 
> Nagpur Today : Nagpur News Latest News Another roadblock: Opening of Samruddhi Mahamarg, Nagpur Metro Phase 1 further delayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nagpurtoday.in


Modi will open the Nagpur - Mumbai Expressway on 11 December:









Prime Minister Modi to inaugurate Samruddhi Mahamarg & Nagpur’s metro Reach on December 11, 2022 - The Live Nagpur


Prime Minister Narendra Modi will be visiting Nagpur city to inaugurate Nagpur-Mumbai Samruddhi Mahamarg and the…




thelivenagpur.com





_Prime Minister Narendra Modi will be visiting Nagpur city to inaugurate Nagpur-Mumbai Samruddhi Mahamarg and the First Phase of Nagpur Metro on December 11, 2022.

Out of the 520 km first phase of Samruddhi Mahamarg, the 491 km stretch between Nagpur and Shirdi is ready for vehicular traffic._


----------



## dreadathecontrols

" @Chota_Shakeel "
That's up there there with the funniest names on SSC.
Classic.
👍🏾


----------



## SSCwarrior

518 km Bengaluru – Vijayawada Expressway project (NH-544G) is a proposed 4-6 lane partially access-controlled highway with a route alignment in Karnataka and Andhra Pradesh.
This mix of brownfield-upgrade (36%) and greenfield (64%) project will be built under Bharatmala Pariyojana (BMP) Phase 2. The project will pass by the town of Kadapa and is also known as BKV Expressway.

*Total* *Estimated Cost*: Rs. 19,320 crore
*Completion Deadline*: TBD
*Greenfield Section*: 332 km (Kodikonda – Addanki)
*Lanes*: 4 – 6
*Right of Way*: 100m
*Design Speed*: 120 kmph
*Owner*: National Highway Authority of India (NHAI)
*Brownfield Upgrade*: NH-44 Bengaluru, KA to Kodikonda, AP (73 km)
*Greenfield Section*: Kodikonda, AP to Addanki, AP (332 km)
*Brownfield Upgrade*: NH-16 Addanki, AP to Vijaywada, AP (113 km)
Lanes are proposed to be 3.75m wide. Sections will comprise of a 3m paved or 2m unpaved shoulder with a 19.50m depressed median.















Bangalore–Vijayawada Expressway – Information & Status


518 km Bengaluru - Vijayawada Expressway project (NH-544G) is a proposed 4-6 lane partially access-controlled highway with a route alignment in Karnataka and Andhra Pradesh. This mix of brownfield-upgrade (36%) and greenfield (64%) project will be built under Bharatmala Pariyojana (BMP) Phase 2.




themetrorailguy.com


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Work on Varanasi-Kolkata expressway to begin in Jan*















Varanasi - Kolkata Expressway – Information & Status


610 km Varanasi – Kolkata Expressway by NHAI is a proposed 4/6 lane access-controlled highway with a route alignment connecting Varanasi in Uttar Pradesh, Ranchi in Jharkhand, and Kolkata in West Bengal. This greenfield expressway under Bharatmala Pariyojna (BMP) Phase 2 will run parallel to Nati




themetrorailguy.com













Work on Varanasi-Ranchi-Kolkata expressway to begin in Jan


NHAI had earlier floated global tenders to build the 54-km initial stretch




www.constructionworld.in


----------



## SSCwarrior

*West Bengal: Four Greenfield Expressways In Pipeline To Improve Logistics Efficiency Of East India*

*1. Kharagpur-Burdwan-Moregram Expressway*

The 230-km-long greenfield expressway starts from NH-16, near Kharagpur and ends at Morgram (NH-34 & NH-60 Junction) in the state of West Bengal. The 4-lane expressway will be built into five packages, at an estimated cost of Rs 12,000 crore. The tenders for the project road shall be floated by December 2022.










*2. Gorakhpur-Siliguri Expressway*

The 519-km-long greenfield expressway runs from Gorakhpur in Uttar Pradesh to Siliguri in West Bengal via Bihar. Around 84 km of this four-lane expressway would pass through Gorakhpur, Deoria and Kushinagar districts in Uttar Pradesh before entering Bihar. t will pass through West Champaran, East Champaran, Sitamarhi, Madhubani, Supaul, Araria and Kishanganj before reaching Siliguri.










The National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) has finalised the alignment for the expressway and work tender for the project shall be awarded in the next year. The expressway, once operationalised will provide a direct link for out bound traffic from Northeast region towards northern India including the national capital, Punjab and Haryana.


*3. Varanasi-Kolkata Expressway*
The 610-km-long greenfield expressway has been planned under Bharatmala Pariyojna (BMP) Phase-2 to provide high-speed connectivity to the northern and eastern regions of the country.
Starting at the junction of NH-19 and Varanasi Ring Road, the access-controlled expressway passes through Bihar and Jharkhand, before terminating at NH-16 near Uluberia in Howrah district in West Bengal.











At present it takes at least 12 to 13 hours to cover 644 km between Varanasi and Kolkata via NH-2 (Golden Quadrilateral Road). The Varanasi-Kolkata expressway which will run parallel to NH-2 will reduce the travel time to 7-8 hours. Construction of this expressway is set to commence in January 2023, as the work order will be allotted by next month.


*4. Raxaul-Haldia Expressway*
The 700-km-long greenfield expressway starts at Raxaul on Indo-Nepal border in Bihar and terminates near Haldia port in West Bengal. Passing through Jharkhand, the expressway will cross Asansol, Durgapur and West Midnapore districts in West Bengal, and will be connected to Kolkata.










The Rs 35,000 crore project will criss-cross Kharagpur-Burdwan-Moregram and Varanasi-Kolkata expressway, near Ramjivanpur village in West Midnapore district, thereby providing seamless interchange across all three expressways. The four greenfield expressways, once ready, will facilitate direct and indirect employment to lakhs of people and will change the physical face of West Bengal. These expressways will unlock the state's potential and kickstart the industrial development of the state.










West Bengal: Four Greenfield Expressways In Pipeline To Improve Logistics Efficiency Of East India







swarajyamag.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mumbai - Nagpur Expressway, 520 kilometers has been inaugurated today between Shirdi and Nagpur.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601966386632237057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601965520634662913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601947729256935425


----------



## verreme

^^ These wildlife overpasses look amazing. How many of them are there along the expressway?


----------



## sponge_bob

What is the toll for 500km, EG Delhi-Lucknow or Mumbai-Nagpur??


----------



## desiyogi

verreme said:


> ^^ These wildlife overpasses look amazing. How many of them are there along the expressway?


9 overpasses and 17 underpasses.



sponge_bob said:


> What is the toll for 500km, EG Delhi-Lucknow or Mumbai-Nagpur??


It might change later but this is what i found.


> A toll would be charged at Rs 1.70-odd per km..


Read more at:
Nagpur-Mumbai Samruddhi super expressway: Interesting points about maharashtra samruddhi Mahamarg | Nagpur News - Times of India


----------



## desiyogi

Screenshots from _Droneman_ 
/https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTE93g9J9SM&ab_channel=Droneman


----------

